# Sto male



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
Solo ora ho capito che amo mio marito, però lui non vuole sentirmi, non mi lascia spiegare, non vuole parlare più con me. 
Come posso fare? 
Come posso recuperare con lui? 
Come posso avere un'altrà possibilità e dimostrargli che lo amo e che sono pentita?
Vi prego datemi un consiglio mi sento distrutta, non faccio altro che piangere.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Io sinceramente non saprei quale consiglio darti, qualcun altro saprà meglio.
Solo per dirti che mi sono trovato in una situazione in cui io ero l'*amico*.
No, non amico, amante inconsapevole che lei fosse sposata, spacciato per fidanzato davanti i miei conoscenti, ma non i suoi.
Vorrei solo chiederti: il tuo amico che relazione aveva con te? Di lavoro o altro? E lui era consapevole della situazione?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

sei sicura di amare tuo marito?se hai provato dei sentimenti forti per un 'altra persona dubito che quello che tu possa provare per tuo marito sia ancora amore...forse è affetto ma non amore.Cmq è singolare che ti sia accorta che è un a persona speciale dopo che ha scoperto il tuo tradimento,hai detto tu stessa che tra di voi c'erano dei problemi,del resto sono sicura che se non ci fossero mai stati non avresti avuto nè il modo nè l'occasione per innamorati di un altro uomo,quindi,non farti sopraffare dal senso di colpa e cerca di capire chi ami veramente!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico.* Tuo o di tuo marito?* La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, *9 mesi, il tempo per mettere al mondo un figlio * poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male. *Nel mezzo della storia invece?*
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Dimostraglelo e, per favore via quelle lacrime.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Da noi in dialetto si dice:

Ma', Cicce me tocche ... tueccheme Cicce


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Barbara, benvenuta.

Sei entrata in una partita a Tennis. Adesso la palla è nel campo di tuo marito e non puoi far altro che aspettare che sia lui a rimandarla nella tua parte di campo. Tu, proprio come un giocatore di tennis che aspetta la risposta dell'avversario non puoi far altro che startene ad aspettare che questo avvenga. Ovviamente non puoi (devi) farlo passivamente. Lui ti studierà, ti osserverà, indeciso se fare un dritto lungolinea o une demi-volee di rovescio. Detta in parole povere, lui adesso è in preda ad una tempesta di diverse emozioni che è già troppo se riesce a trovare due calzini dello stesso colore la mattina quando si veste. E come il giocatore di tennis che aspetta, non puoi andare dal tuo avversario e dirgli: "Dai sbrigati a tirare la palla dalla mia parte". Devi aspettare i suoi tempi e usare il tuo per cercare di capire perchè è successo tutto questo. Il tempo delle lacrime, del sangue e della disperazione non è finito comunque, preparati ad una partita lunghissima che molto probabilmente finirà all'ultimo 15 del tie-break. Auguri.


----------



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Lui era un amico mio e non di mio marito (ex. compagno di università).
Durante il tradimento non crediate che non mi sentivo in colpa, però forse per vigliaccheria non ho avuto il coraggio di mollare.
A volte si capisce quanto è importante una cosa nel momento in cui la state perdendo o non c'è più, così ho capito di amare mio marito ora che forse l'ho perso! 
Solo ora ho capito che potevamo affrontare le problematiche che tutte le coppie hanno in modo diverso. 
Ho capito che la quotidianeità, le incomprensioni..  possono giocare brutti scherzi.
Solo ora ho capito che avevo idealizato l'altro e solo sora lo inizio a vedere con altri occhi.
Però, forse ora è troppo tardi per recuperare!


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Lui era un amico mio e non di mio marito (ex. compagno di università).
> Durante il tradimento non crediate che non mi sentivo in colpa, però forse per vigliaccheria non ho avuto il coraggio di mollare.
> A volte si capisce quanto è importante una cosa nel momento in cui la state perdendo o non c'è più, così ho capito di amare mio marito ora che forse l'ho perso!
> Solo ora ho capito che potevamo affrontare le problematiche che tutte le coppie hanno in modo diverso.
> ...


Parli come la mia compagna...


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Parli come la mia compagna...


Parla come la mia ex


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Parli come la mia ex
> 
> View attachment 4279


???



ctrl^c
ctrl^v


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Parli come la mia compagna...





Andy ha detto:


> Parla come la mia ex
> 
> View attachment 4279



Parlano tutti/e alla stessa maniera :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alt - F4


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alt - F4


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parlano tutti/e alla stessa maniera :mrgreen:


Io mi riferivo ai fatti: 

-sono sposata
-l'amante era dell'università
-sono ritornata da mio marito (e l'amante che fine ha fatto?)

Stessa cosa a me...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Intanto piangere nn è che risolva la situazione ....

Devi solo aspettare .... nn puo nn parlarti piu in eterno....
Forse in questo momento pensa che nn ci sono spiegazioni valide per quello che hai fatto ....
Ma quello che è certo è che prima o poi tornera... dai su nn è un tradimento che fa crollare un matrimonio è quello che c'e dietro che lo fa

ciao


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo ai fatti:
> 
> -sono sposata
> -l'amante era dell'università
> ...



Anche io.


----------



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Lui era un amico mio e non di mio marito (ex. compagno di università).
> Durante il tradimento non crediate che non mi sentivo in colpa, però forse per vigliaccheria non ho avuto il coraggio di mollare.
> A volte si capisce quanto è importante una cosa nel momento in cui la state perdendo o non c'è più, così ho capito di amare mio marito ora che forse l'ho perso!
> Solo ora ho capito che potevamo affrontare le problematiche che tutte le coppie hanno in modo diverso.
> ...


Non so come parlano le altre mogli, ma ti posso giurare che penso quello che ho detto.
Anche mentre vi scrivo sto piangendo...
spero solo che avrò un'altra possibilità per recuperare...


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao 

Son delle frasi fatte … stampate senza significato …

Perché le mura possono essere solide, quanto vuoi, 
ma per saper perdonare bisogna essere di una certa pasta … 
è molto dura … è più facile mollare …

sienne


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Non so come parlano le altre mogli, ma ti posso giurare che penso quello che ho detto.
> Anche mentre vi scrivo sto piangendo...
> spero solo che avrò un'altra possibilità per recuperare...


'inchia uguale uguale...

Io non sono sposato e sto vivendo quello che probabilmente anche tuo marito sta passando.
Non lo pressare... non gli rompere i coglioni.

Non farti vedere piangere.
Piangi da sola, per i cazzi tuoi... evita di fare la vittima.

Com'è che te ne sei resa conto dopo di quanto fosse speciale tuo marito?
Se vuoi parlarne ovvio...

Magari aiuta anche me a capire.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Son delle frasi fatte … stampate senza significato …
> 
> ...


Più che altro è incredibile che siano sempre uguali i discorsi.


----------



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ho avuto un piccolo colloquio con mio marito.
Mi ha detto ceh per il momento vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
Ha aggiunto che non ha più certezze, non dorme la notte, gli ho spezzato il cuore, ho tradito tutta la sua fiducia, ho tradito la famiglia, mi vede sporca...  
Non posso dargli torto, ha ragione................
........... però spero che dopo un errore (anche se gravissimo) ci sia un modo per recuperare.......
Non smetterò di crederci ed impegnarmi....


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Per esperienza mia non sono riuscito ad accettare la definizione di "errore".

Non è un errore ma una scelta consapevole.

Non hai scelto per caso di vederlo?
Non hai scelto di farci l'amore?
Non hai scelto di mentire?
Non hai scelto di creare mille sotterfugi per incontrarti con il tuo amante?

Sono scelte.
In quel momento eri consapevole di quello che facevi.
Il resto sono scuse & scusanti.

Detto questo, comunque...
Boh ci son in mezzo anch'io quindi non so esattamente cosa dire.

Cercate di non ammazzarvi, ecco questo direi che sarebbe un buon punto di partenza.

Un abbraccio a te e a tuo marito.
So che state soffrendo entrambi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia uguale uguale...
> 
> Io non sono sposato e sto vivendo quello che probabilmente anche tuo marito sta passando.
> Non lo pressare... non gli rompere i coglioni.
> ...


L'ho già scritto, ti rendi conto di quanto vale una persona nel momento in cui l'hai persa o la stai perdendo.
Dopo questo terremoto ho iniziato ad analizzare con altri occhi l'esperienza che ho vissuto con l'amico ed il matrimonio con mio marito. 
Oggi posso confermarti che non ci sono paragoni che tengono.... certo ci avrei dovuto pensarci prima.... ma ora è troppo tardi.
Da una parte vedevo il rapporto con mio marito che si era infognato (no confidenze, no comprensione, no viaggi, no sorprese, poca intimità, solo litigate, figli da gestire.... ) e dall'altra parte tutto l'opposto. 
Ma non avevo capito che è normale attraversare momenti di "buona e cattiva sorte" ed è proprio li che ci si deve impegnare maggiormente, ho capito che qualsiasi rapporto va curato giorno per giorno, ho capito che l'altro era solo una "novità" e come tutte le novità a princiio sono solo "rose e fiori"....
Ma ora, dopo questa riflessione, posso solo cercare di recuperare, se mai ne avrò la possibilità.


----------



## astonished (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Ho avuto un piccolo colloquio con mio marito.
> Mi ha detto ceh per il momento vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
> Ha aggiunto che non ha più certezze, non dorme la notte, gli ho spezzato il cuore, ho tradito tutta la sua fiducia, ho tradito la famiglia, mi vede sporca...
> Non posso dargli torto, ha ragione................
> ...


Puoi recuperare il tuo matrimonio solo se il tuo é vero pentimento derivante da vero amore per tuo marito: se tutto questo c'é evita solo l'azzerbinamento e lascia fare a Lui, altro non puoi. Lui saprà riconoscere la sincerità in te e su quella si baserà per decidere. In bocca al lupo! Ciao


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Per esperienza mia non sono riuscito ad accettare la definizione di "errore".
> 
> Non è un errore ma una scelta consapevole.
> 
> ...


Infatti, tuo marito ora si fa quelle domande.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto, ti rendi conto di quanto vale una persona nel momento in cui l'hai persa o la stai perdendo.
> Dopo questo terremoto ho iniziato ad analizzare con altri occhi l'esperienza che ho vissuto con l'amico ed il matrimonio con mio marito.
> Oggi posso confermarti che non ci sono paragoni che tengono.... certo ci avrei dovuto pensarci prima.... ma ora è troppo tardi.
> Da una parte vedevo il rapporto con mio marito che si era infognato (no confidenze, no comprensione, no viaggi, no sorprese, poca intimità, solo litigate, figli da gestire.... ) e dall'altra parte tutto l'opposto.
> ...


Scusami, non credo di risponderti ancora... 
mi fa più male che bene parlare con te 

Le sto vivendo adesso sulla mia pelle.
Non ci dormo la notte pure io - quando ti dice così è VERO.

Un abbraccio, VI auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto, ti rendi conto di quanto vale una persona nel momento in cui l'hai persa o la stai perdendo.
> Dopo questo terremoto ho iniziato ad analizzare con altri occhi l'esperienza che ho vissuto con l'amico ed il matrimonio con mio marito.
> Oggi posso confermarti che non ci sono paragoni che tengono.... certo ci avrei dovuto pensarci prima.... ma ora è troppo tardi.
> Da una parte vedevo il rapporto con mio marito che si era infognato (no confidenze, no comprensione, no viaggi, no sorprese, poca intimità, solo litigate, figli da gestire.... ) e dall'altra parte tutto l'opposto.
> ...


Ahhh, finalmente qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire quello che si è fatto


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

*O T*



astonished ha detto:


> Puoi recuperare il tuo matrimonio solo se il tuo é vero pentimento derivante da vero amore per tuo marito: se tutto questo c'é evita solo l'azzerbinamento e lascia fare a Lui, altro non puoi. Lui saprà riconoscere la sincerità in te e su quella si baserà per decidere. In bocca al lupo! Ciao


Asto' quanto e' bella la tua firma! :up:


----------



## Sabrina71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Per esperienza mia non sono riuscito ad accettare la definizione di "errore".
> 
> Non è un errore ma una scelta consapevole.
> 
> ...


Come darti torto, hai ragione, è stata una scelta consapevole ma da INCOSCIENTE perche da una parte c'era una storia che pensavo facesse acqua da tutte le parti, c'era un amore che pensavo finito e dall'altra c'era una persona della quale mi ero infatuata/innamorata.
Ma mi sbagliavo e per questo parlo di errore.


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Puoi recuperare il tuo matrimonio solo se il tuo é vero pentimento derivante da vero amore per tuo marito: se tutto questo c'é evita solo l'azzerbinamento e lascia fare a Lui, altro non puoi. Lui saprà riconoscere la sincerità in te e su quella si baserà per decidere. In bocca al lupo! Ciao


asto sto avatar è inquietante.......


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.Solo ora ho capito che amo mio marito, però lui non vuole sentirmi, non mi lascia spiegare, non vuole parlare più con me.
> ...


Io la chiamo simulazione, ma tu sicuramente sai più di quale valore possa aver avuto la storia che hai vissuto.

Credo tu non possa fare di più di quello che fai. Vista la tua completa disponibilità e le buone intenzioni per recuperare, l'unica cosa che potresti assicurarti è non demordere ed avere tanta pazienza.

In questo momento i conflitti interni di tuo marito non li capiresti nemmeno fino in fondo, perchè mentre tu hai già definito il tuo tradimento, lui è investito invece da mille dubbi ed immagini contrastanti. Sono conflitti che durano molto tempo, anche se è soggettivo.

Poi, la tua disponibilità è palese, ma lui? Quali sono i segnali che ti manda?


----------



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io la chiamo simulazione, ma tu sicuramente sai più di quale valore possa aver avuto la storia che hai vissuto.
> 
> Credo tu non possa fare di più di quello che fai. Vista la tua completa disponibilità e le buone intenzioni per recuperare, l'unica cosa che potresti assicurarti è non demordere ed avere tanta pazienza.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo lui non mi manda molti segnali. Mi parla con freddezza (è anche comprensibile).
Come ho scritto in precedenza, ha detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Purtroppo lui non mi manda molti segnali. Mi parla con freddezza (è anche comprensibile).
> Come ho scritto in precedenza, ha detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.


Da quanto tempo ha scoperto la caldaia?


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Purtroppo lui non mi manda molti segnali. Mi parla con freddezza (è anche comprensibile).
> Come ho scritto in precedenza, ha detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.


Si, è comprensibile.

Vuole andare via di casa?


----------



## Irene (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto, ti rendi conto di quanto vale una persona nel momento in cui l'hai persa o la stai perdendo.
> Dopo questo terremoto ho iniziato ad analizzare con altri occhi l'esperienza che ho vissuto con l'amico ed il matrimonio con mio marito.
> Oggi posso confermarti che non ci sono paragoni che tengono.... certo ci avrei dovuto pensarci prima.... ma ora è troppo tardi.
> *Da una parte vedevo il rapporto con mio marito che si era infognato (no confidenze, no comprensione, no viaggi, no sorprese, poca intimità, solo litigate, figli da gestire.... )* e dall'altra parte tutto l'opposto.
> ...


se posso chiedertelo...
hai scritto la parola "vedevo".. quindi eri un minimo consapevole di questa situazione..
come e quanto ti sei impegnata per migliorarla prima di "virare" ?
perchè io ce l'ho messa davvero proprio tutta prima di arrendermi...
e comunque non avrei scelto di tradire prima di aver risolto in una maniera o nell'altra quello che non ci faceva stare bene..
non vederla come critica nei tuoi confronti, te lo chiedo perchè allora non conoscevo altri metodi per fronteggiare la nostra chiamiamola "crisi"..

anch'io ti faccio i miei auguri...

Irene


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> In questo momento i conflitti interni di tuo marito non li capiresti nemmeno fino in fondo, perchè mentre *tu hai già definito il tuo tradimento*, lui è investito invece da mille dubbi ed immagini contrastanti. Sono conflitti che durano molto tempo, anche se è soggettivo.


Sul grassetto, diciamo che lei può averlo definito in parte. Un conto è pensare al tradimento quando l'esperienza resta una cosa nascosta, con cui facciamo i conti soltanto noi stessi. Un conto è ridefinirla alla luce della sofferenza dell'altro e delle conseguenze tangibili che la scoperta può avere sulla nostra vita.

Barbara, per quanto tu adesso sia terrorizzata all'idea di perdere tuo marito e, comprensibilmente, tu voglia riparare, prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi che riparare non sia sufficiente e che occorra ripartire da zero.
Questo comporta un periodo di crisi in cui starete male come dei cani e tuo marito darà l'impressione di odiarti. Sarà il tempo che vi dirà se si tratta di una crisi che prelude a qualcosa di nuovo o precede la rottura definitiva.
Tu, nel frattempo, armati di coraggio e sopporta quello che viene senza smettere, però, di rielaborare la tua esperienza. Fate in modo che questa sia una crisi proficua, indipendentemente dall'esito che avrà sulla vostra unione. Cogli l'occasione per riflettere sul perchè hai cercato qualcosa di nuovo, quali erano i problemi che ti hanno spinta a cercare l'amore altrove. Non stare con le mani in mano.

Auguri.


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul grassetto, diciamo che lei può averlo definito in parte. Un conto è pensare al tradimento quando l'esperienza resta una cosa nascosta, con cui facciamo i conti soltanto noi stessi. Un conto è ridefinirla alla luce della sofferenza dell'altro e delle conseguenze tangibili che la scoperta può avere sulla nostra vita.
> 
> Barbara, per quanto tu adesso sia terrorizzata all'idea di perdere tuo marito e, comprensibilmente, tu voglia riparare, prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi che riparare non sia sufficiente e che occorra ripartire da zero.
> Questo comporta un periodo di crisi in cui starete male come dei cani e tuo marito darà l'impressione di odiarti. Sarà il tempo che vi dirà se si tratta di una crisi che prelude a qualcosa di nuovo o precede la rottura definitiva.
> ...


Trovo strana la richiesta di un periodo di riflessione da parte del marito.

Lo so che ci può stare, tu anche reagisti cosi....


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Trovo strana la richiesta di un periodo di riflessione da parte del marito*.
> 
> Lo so che ci può stare, tu anche reagisti cosi....


cosa ci trovi di cosi strano? secondo me è normale.....


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa ci trovi di cosi strano? secondo me è normale.....


Non lo so, sarà perchè finora Barbara non ha dato molti elementi su di lui.

So che è normale. Mi lascia perplesso solo la premeditazione di quella richiesta, non tanto la necessità.

Se fosse andato via di casa subito e istintivamente lo avrei capito di più.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa ci trovi di cosi strano? secondo me è normale.....



Forse perche e' troppo "british" :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse perche e' troppo "british" :mrgreen:


Effettivamente....c'è chi reagisce con coltelli, padelle o....spatole da hamburger....:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente....c'è chi reagisce con coltelli, padelle o....*spatole da hamburger....*:mrgreen:



:ar:​


----------



## Sabrina71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul grassetto, diciamo che lei può averlo definito in parte. Un conto è pensare al tradimento quando l'esperienza resta una cosa nascosta, con cui facciamo i conti soltanto noi stessi. Un conto è ridefinirla alla luce della sofferenza dell'altro e delle conseguenze tangibili che la scoperta può avere sulla nostra vita.
> 
> Barbara, per quanto tu adesso sia terrorizzata all'idea di perdere tuo marito e, comprensibilmente, tu voglia riparare, prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi che riparare non sia sufficiente e che occorra ripartire da zero.
> Questo comporta un periodo di crisi in cui starete male come dei cani e tuo marito darà l'impressione di odiarti. Sarà il tempo che vi dirà se si tratta di una crisi che prelude a qualcosa di nuovo o precede la rottura definitiva.
> ...


Grazie sole hai scritto parole saggie.


----------



## Irene (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente....c'è chi reagisce con coltelli, padelle o....spatole da hamburger....:mrgreen:


...mmmhhhmmm.. a quelle ci arrivi dopo che ti è passato l'effetto straniante della badilata in faccia.....:mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ...mmmhhhmmm.. a quelle ci arrivi dopo che ti è passato l'effetto straniante della badilata in faccia.....:mrgreen:


Giusto il tempo di riprenderti....


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Trovo strana la richiesta di un periodo di riflessione da parte del marito.
> 
> Lo so che ci può stare, tu anche reagisti cosi....


La pausa di riflessione può significare un allontanamento non soltanto fisico, ma anche solo mentale. Può voler dire che il rapporto resta sospeso, indefinito, in attesa di prendere decisioni. Io me ne andai dopo qualche mese, non subito, ma solo perchè non potevo più stare vicino a lui. Pensavo ossessivamente ai suoi tradimenti, avevo bisogno di ritrovare me stessa e disintossicarmi. Ma la pausa era iniziata ben prima. Ed è durata anche dopo. A dire il vero a volte penso che duri ancora.


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente....c'è chi reagisce con coltelli, padelle o....spatole da hamburger....:mrgreen:


Io mi sono sfogata con un buon libro. La prima cosa che avevo lì vicino


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La pausa di riflessione può significare un allontanamento non soltanto fisico, ma anche solo mentale. Può voler dire che il rapporto resta sospeso, indefinito, in attesa di prendere decisioni. Io me ne andai dopo qualche mese, non subito, ma solo perchè non potevo più stare vicino a lui. Pensavo ossessivamente ai suoi tradimenti, avevo bisogno di ritrovare me stessa e disintossicarmi. Ma la pausa era iniziata ben prima. Ed è durata anche dopo. A dire il vero a volte penso che duri ancora.[/QUOTE]
> 
> E' proprio questo. Lo considero un sintomo di allontanamento, non so quanto possa essere considerato positivo...per la coppia.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente....c'è chi reagisce con coltelli, padelle o....spatole da hamburger....:mrgreen:


Solo per dire: o con gli occhiali da sole. Tirarteli via dal viso, agguantandoteli sulla faccia.

Fa male, eh!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Solo per dire: o con gli occhiali da sole. Tirarteli via dal viso, agguantandoteli sulla faccia.
> 
> Fa male, eh!


Non ho capito. Ti sei preso ad occhialate per la rabbia ? O ci hai preso lei ?


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Solo per dire: o con gli occhiali da sole. Tirarteli via dal viso, agguantandoteli sulla faccia.
> 
> Fa male, eh!


Fortuna che non uso nessun tipo di occhiali....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' proprio questo. Lo considero un sintomo di allontanamento, non so quanto possa essere considerato positivo...per la coppia.


Per me è stato positivo. Per la mia coppia credo anche.
Certo, la realtà è che è difficile che il rapporto torni sereno e senza nuvole, anche solo passeggere. Io, a distanza di quasi 2 anni, vivo momenti in cui metto ancora in discussione tutto. Ma non credo dipenda dalla pausa di riflessione. Credo che il problema nasca dalle stesse radici da cui è nato il tradimento.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Ti sei preso ad occhialate per la rabbia ? O ci hai preso lei ?


Si è incazzata prima. Prima a gridare per la strada, poi comincia a dimenarsi.
Io zitto a subire...
Poi le mani si allungano, pugno sul petto, e mi tira gli occhiali via dal viso (con supporto del nasello che si rompe), qualche altro pugno. Rientriamo in macchina, si altera di nuovo, mani alla gola.

Io a fare il polipo per allontanarla... per tenere lontano quelle manine ... 

Ah, io sono stato tradito...


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Fortuna che non uso nessun tipo di occhiali....:mrgreen:




cmq per rispondere al post di prima l'allontanamento non è solo fisico...nel mio caso io non me ne sono andata di casa sono rimasta li ma eravamo due coinquilini praticamente...
alle risposte ci sono arrivata dopo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq per rispondere al post di prima l'allontanamento non è solo fisico...nel mio caso io non me ne sono andata di casa sono rimasta li ma eravamo due coinquilini praticamente...
> alle risposte ci sono arrivata dopo.


Vedi, è per questo che parlavo di premeditazione. Ovvio sono solo ipotesi, ma se Barbara sente l'impellenza del recupero non vorrei che fosse perchè sente che in suo marito ci sia un reale allontanamento. Hanno due bimbi....


----------



## Sabrina71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie, leggendo i vostri post, ho capito da chi ci è già passato che non sarà semplice, ci vorrà molto tempo e molta pazienza.
Imgnegno e volontà da parte di tutti e due. 
Bèh sappiate che, se lui lo vorrà, sono pronta a qualsiasi sacrificio!


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Si è incazzata prima. Prima a gridare per la strada, poi comincia a dimenarsi.
> Io zitto a subire...
> Poi le mani si allungano, pugno sul petto, e mi tira gli occhiali via dal viso (con supporto del nasello che si rompe), qualche altro pugno. Rientriamo in macchina, si altera di nuovo, mani alla gola.
> 
> ...


Lo so Andy.

Perciò mi è venuto da sorridere, anzi rido ancora. In fondo non mi sembri del tutto abbattuto. Ce la farai. (?)


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo so Andy.
> 
> Perciò mi è venuto da sorridere, anzi rido ancora. In fondo non mi sembri del tutto abbattuto. Ce la farai. (?)


Guarda sto male dentro.
Cerco spesso di usare l'ironia, ma so che non dimenticherò mai, la cattiveria e quanto si sta male.


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedi, è per questo che parlavo di premeditazione. Ovvio sono solo ipotesi, ma se Barbara sente l'impellenza del recupero non vorrei che fosse perchè sente che in suo marito ci sia un reale allontanamento. Hanno due bimbi....


se da parte del marito c'è un reale allontanamento non lo so...ma non credo sia giusto parlare di premeditazione... 
è un modo di reagire alla situazione...c'è chi ha bisogno di andarsene, chi di restare a casa ma da "separati" chi invece si butta a capofitto nella ricerca di "affetto" da parte del partner...ma in ogni caso si può arrivare alla ricostruzione o alla rottura ... IMHO.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Allora dopo aver riletto tutto...
Io ti dico: fregatene.
Non fare nulla.
Non c'è bisogno di fare nulla.
Questo è un bellissimo esempio di come mettere alla prova quello che penso.
Ritengo plausibile che tengano unite due persone, non tanto i sentimenti, che sono moti spontanei dell'animo, quanto quello che insieme avete costruito.
Può una fottutissima storia di adulterio distruggere tutto? NO.
Casomai può pregiudicarlo, ma non distruggerlo.
Se si distrugge tutto, si ha la prova reale e concreta che era un rapporto di cartapesta.
O una cosa attaccata con gli sputi.

Ora smettila di piangere, rimbocati le maniche e amen.
Allora intanto devi farti passare il dolore da mi faccio passare la scuffia per l'amante.
Poi analizza tutto quello che hai in campo.

Aspetta che a tuo marito li sia passata.
Ricordati che forse a lui brucia da morire che sei arrivata a preferire un altro uomo a lui.

Attendi che tuo marito, capisca quello che vuole fare: fidati, se quello che avevate assieme, seppure pieno di difetti e problemi per lui, per voi, se era importante, lui non vi rinuncerà...
Se invece tu eri un supplizio per lui, coglierà la palla al balzo per liberarsi di te.

Ricorda che è facile in un momento di rabbia fanculizzare chi amiamo...
Poi però ci tocca stare senza.

E' una grande prova anche e soprattutto per tuo marito.

Fossi lui, io ti dirie, pupa...facciamo una pausa...
Adesso me la spasso e tu ti smazzoli tutto il resto...
Poi quando mi sono confermato e risarcito, torno tra le tue braccia...e chi se ne frega...

Mandatevi in vacanza per un po'!


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

No Conte … non sempre è così …

Per alcune persone il tradimento è una cosa inconcepibile … 
Bisogna saper perdonare … bisogna saper, saltare oltre la propria ombra … 

Oltre a delle buone fondamenta nel rapporto, bisogna essere anche in un certo modo …

sienne


----------



## astonished (13 Ottobre 2011)

*OT*



Mari' ha detto:


> Asto' quanto e' bella la tua firma! :up:


Grazie Marì, è piaciuta anche a me ecco perchè ho deciso di metterla....c'ho colto anche un sottile velo d'ironia british :up:



Simy ha detto:


> asto sto avatar è inquietante.......


Simy, l'avatar è quello che è ma a me è piaciuto....se ci fai caso leggi nel volto della persona stupore, stordimento, sdegno, schifo.....tutte cose provate all'epoca, .........se non ti piace posso cambiarlo, ma devo trovare tempo e voglia di cercarne uno che mi si addice


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> No Conte … non sempre è così …
> 
> ...


Certo...me lo spiegò per bene Nausicaa...
Allora faccio un tentativo...io per natura, posso anche concedermi di credere a qualcosa che credo plausibile.
Ma non posso certo credere a cose che ritengo non plausibili.

Forse non essere in un certo modo: ma vivere in un certo modo, il rapporto di coppia.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Conte

È un giro di parole … per vivere in un certo modo, si è anche in un certo modo … che però non include il modo di essere per il perdono di un tradimento … 

Vedi, quello che voglio anche dire è, che avvolto si perdona anche quando le fondamenta fanno pena e pietà …
ma si fa per vari motivi e perché si tende al perdono … 

Per superare un tradimento subito … centra sia come si viveva nella coppia … 
ma è una cosa strettamente personale, che con l’altro centra poco … 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> È un giro di parole … per vivere in un certo modo, si è anche in un certo modo … che però non include il modo di essere per il perdono di un tradimento …
> 
> ...


Si diventa una questione prettamente personale...
Di qui, l'inutilità di sapere fornire una ricetta per ogni persona.
Se ad una donna non crolla il mondo in testa se viene tradita, e magari fa spallucce, non significa che lei non ami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Ciao, io sto passando lo stesso inferno che sta passando tuo marito. Io sono rimasta a casa ma forse per un uomo, quando ci sono figli, è più semplice prendersi un po' di tempo. E poi io non avevo dove andare. Consigli è difficile darne, ti posso dire magari cosa puoi aspettarti: molta rabbia, cambiamenti di umore radicali nel giro di 2 minuti, tristezza, apatia: di fronte a queste cose non ti devi arrendere. Una cosa importantissima in questo momento è che tu sia onesta con te stessa, che tiri fuori tutti gli scheletri perchè quando parlerai a lui non dovrai dirgli cose che tra 15 giorni non ti sembreranno più vere. Un evento comune a molti traditi è il fatto di cambiare, non si è più la stessa persona,se succede anche a lui non potrai chiedergli di essere come prima, così anche il vostro rapporto, se deciderà di provare a riprenderlo... sappi che ci sta provando, ci vorrà tempo, non è detto che ci riesca. Che altro dirti? Vi faccio tanti auguri, di cuore.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

Dai la speranza è l'ultima a morire.
Abbi pazienza e tanta buona forza di volontà.

Una curiosità, e l'altro che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Barbara71 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Con l'altro ho chiuso, non ci sentiamo più. Mi sembra scontato ed è il minimo che potessi fare.

E se può farvi capire il mio stato d'animo, ho troncato senza neanche sapere come andrà a finire con mio marito. Non voglio essere ambigua, lo sono già stata in passato.

Però nonostante tutti gli sforzi che sto facendo non scorgo da parte di mio marito il minimo cenno si speranza, forse è ancora troppo presto.


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Con l'altro ho chiuso, non ci sentiamo più. Mi sembra scontato ed è il minimo che potessi fare.
> 
> E se può farvi capire il mio stato d'animo, ho troncato senza neanche sapere come andrà a finire con mio marito. Non voglio essere ambigua, lo sono già stata in passato.
> 
> Però nonostante tutti gli sforzi che sto facendo non scorgo da parte di mio marito il minimo cenno si speranza, forse è ancora troppo presto.


L'altro non è un dettaglio.
Hai chiuso che significa? L'altro era consapevole della tua situazione? O no?
Come hai chiuso, dicendogli: basta mi sono stancata voglio mio marito?
O hai avuto un colloquio da persone sincere a riguardo della situazione attuale?

Ricorda che era il minimo che potessi fare* per te*. Fino a quel momento eri tu che avevi deciso di intraprendere una strada, poi sei tu che ritorni sui tuoi passi. In mezzo ci sono due uomini. Spero che con l'amante sia finita con la comprensione di quest'ultimo.

No, dico così, perchè nel primo caso, hai fatto del male anche ad un'altra persona: e so due...


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Grazie Marì, è piaciuta anche a me ecco perchè ho deciso di metterla....c'ho colto anche un sottile velo d'ironia british :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Simy, l'avatar è quello che è ma a me è piaciuto....se ci fai caso leggi nel volto della persona stupore, stordimento, sdegno, schifo.....tutte cose provate all'epoca, .........se non ti piace posso cambiarlo, ma devo trovare tempo e voglia di cercarne uno che mi si addice


c'è l'urlo di munch che è altrettanto evocativo


----------



## kay76 (13 Ottobre 2011)

ciao Barbara,
ho vissuto quello che vive ora tuo marito. Io mi sentivo come dentro a un incubo da cui mi volevo svegliare ma non ci riuscivo, ero stordita, mi sentivo a pezzi, dentro e fuori, mi guardavo allo specchio e non mi riconoscevo. La mia vita, le mie certezze, era andato tutto in frantumi. Mi sentivo come drogata, come se non stessi vivendo, il mio cervello era un turbine di pensieri,  di domande e risposte che mi davo da sola.
Lui ora è arrabbiato, triste, deluso. 
Ora da lui non ti puoi aspettare molto, che prenda delle decisioni etc..anche perchè sarebbero falsate dal mix di sentimenti che l'ha travolto. Devi solo aspettare che lui si riprenda, ci vorrà un pò di tempo. 
Devi avere pazienza e comprensione. 

Capisco che anche tu stia soffrendo molto. Ma in questo momento non lo assillerei. Se lui ha scelto di allontanarsi un pò, rispetta la sua scelta. anche se lui in questo momento non ne vuole sapere, non significa necessariamente che non ci siano speranze.

Magari dimostragli con piccoli gesti, che comunque tu ci sei, che la tua porta è sempre aperta.

Arriverà il momento per tutti e due, di parlarvi, con il cuore in mano, di farvi delle domande (e darvi delle risposte) sui perchè e sui percome, sulla vostra coppia e su voi stessi.

Forse lui riuscirà a perdonare, forse no.
Se vi lega un sentimento profondo, se per lui tu e il vostro rapporto "ne valete la pena", probabilmente ci proverà.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Sempre carina la*

Key76


Vi consola sempre e tutte le volte si deve ricordare cio' che ha subito lei...

Fottitene Kay tanto ci godono a prendere su' cosi' guariscono prima!





ciao blu


----------



## kay76 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Key76
> 
> 
> Vi consola sempre e tutte le volte si deve ricordare cio' che ha subito lei...
> ...



Grazie blu........eh si, ste cose mi fanno ricordare...però vedi che anche i traditori hanno un cuore?

a me sembra che Barbara stia soffrendo ...e insultarla, dirle che ha fatto una gran cazzata, che è una merda.. "chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso" etc..etc..mi sembra totalmente inutile, perchè lei già le sà ste cose.
Quindi se posso, cerco di dire un qualcosa, di portare un'esperienza o un punto di vista, che anche se non condivisibile possa essere costruttivo (parolona!) e non distruttivo.

e poi io già insulto quotidianamente da un anno mio marito, quindi non ho bisogno di sfogarmi con gli altri traditori!!!(battuta!).


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie blu........eh si, ste cose mi fanno ricordare...*però vedi che anche i traditori hanno un cuore?*
> 
> *a me sembra che Barbara stia soffrendo* ...e insultarla, dirle che ha fatto una gran cazzata, che è una merda.. "chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso" etc..etc..mi sembra totalmente inutile, perchè lei già le sà ste cose.
> Quindi se posso, cerco di dire un qualcosa, di portare un'esperienza o un punto di vista, che anche se non condivisibile possa essere costruttivo (parolona!) e non distruttivo.
> ...



Si, non vi e' dubbio, la pompa-sangue ce l'abbiam tutti ... pero' ... soffre perche e' stata scoperta :cooldue: dopo 9 mesi di allegria, echecazzz, quando si sarebbe svegliata sta santa Barbara?


Io penso al marito, chissa' cosa gli passa per la testa.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Un cuore*



kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie blu........eh si, ste cose mi fanno ricordare...però vedi che anche i traditori hanno un cuore?
> 
> a me sembra che Barbara stia soffrendo ...e insultarla, dirle che ha fatto una gran cazzata, che è una merda.. "chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso" etc..etc..mi sembra totalmente inutile, perchè lei già le sà ste cose.
> Quindi se posso, cerco di dire un qualcosa, di portare un'esperienza o un punto di vista, che anche se non condivisibile possa essere costruttivo (parolona!) e non distruttivo.
> ...




Tu hai un cuore e grande!!!



ciao blu


----------



## kay76 (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, non vi e' dubbio, la pompa-sangue ce l'abbiam tutti ... pero' ... soffre perche e' stata scoperta :cooldue: dopo 9 mesi di allegria, echecazzz, quando si sarebbe svegliata sta santa Barbara?
> 
> 
> Io penso al marito, chissa' cosa gli passa per la testa.


Anch'io penso al marito, e lo capisco profondamente, e se fosse qui glielo direi.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie blu........eh si, ste cose mi fanno ricordare...però vedi che anche i traditori hanno un cuore?
> 
> a me sembra che Barbara stia soffrendo ...e insultarla, dirle che ha fatto una gran cazzata, che è una merda.. "chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso" etc..etc..mi sembra totalmente inutile, perchè lei già le sà ste cose.
> Quindi se posso, cerco di dire un qualcosa, di portare un'esperienza o un punto di vista, che anche se non condivisibile possa essere costruttivo (parolona!) e non distruttivo.
> ...


Quotato e approvato.


----------



## stellanuova (13 Ottobre 2011)

Vorrei capire quale è la differenza di reazioni tra uomo e donna perchè di sicuro c'è.

Come reagisce una donna al tradimento del compagno/marito già lo so, essendo
stata tradita e avendo letto qui i miei stessi stati d'animo e le mie stesse reazioni.

Mi pare di scorgere una diversità quando a tradire è la compagna/moglie.

Spesso, come nel caso di Barbara, l'uomo si chiude in se stesso, tace, forse
odia ma non ne parla, deve riflettere. 
Non sarebbe meglio parlarne e parlarne e parlarne ?

Così mi sembra, l'uomo tradito ha reazioni diverse dalla donna tradita,
è molto più difficile per un uomo perdonare.

Che ne pensate ?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Sai Key*

Quando non conosci le persone è difficile capire ,se lo sbaglio è veramente abbaglio,perche' ti fermi un po li alla superfice delle cose scritte.
Scivi in base alle sensazioni che senti mentre leggi...





ciao blu


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vorrei capire quale è la differenza di reazioni tra uomo e donna perchè di sicuro c'è.
> 
> Come reagisce una donna al tradimento del compagno/marito già lo so, essendo
> stata tradita e avendo letto qui i miei stessi stati d'animo e le mie stesse reazioni.
> ...


Prima fase: Metabolizzare il pensiero "Mi ha detto che è uscita tardi dal lavoro e invece 5 minuti dopo uscita aveva fra le gambe quello" con conseguente immagine che si mette a fuoco stile film di sano cinema d'autore con telecamera libera alla Lars Von Trier (pornazzo tedesco)

Seconda fase: Non valgo un cavolo

Terza fase: Ma chi mi sono sposato ?

poi ce ne saranno sicuramente tante altre....ma queste forse sono le prime che paaserei io in caso di tradimento


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Passato*



Barbara71 ha detto:


> Non voglio essere ambigua, lo sono già stata in passato.





Passato ?
Si passato remoto direi...

Vedi Key cosa mi da fastidio,tutto deve ancora succedere che è gia' passato,forse ha ragione il Conte ho cambiato colore stasera, e,la Barbara parla di un ambiguita' passata che non ha nulla a che vedere con il tradimento...




ciao blu


----------



## erab (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vorrei capire quale è la differenza di reazioni tra uomo e donna perchè di sicuro c'è.
> 
> Come reagisce una donna al tradimento del compagno/marito già lo so, essendo
> stata tradita e avendo letto qui i miei stessi stati d'animo e le mie stesse reazioni.
> ...


no, no e ancora no
hai ragione, siamo diversi, abbiamo bisogno di starcene nella tana a ringhiare al mondo 
come diavoli della tasmania idrofobi (vedi avatar) e guai ad avvicinarsi prima che abbiamo sbollito.


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

Prima Fase : Mi ha detto che è uscita tardi dal lavoro e invece 5 minuti dopo uscita aveva fra le gambe quello

sei fantastico Tubarao, hai colto in pieno il mio pensiero
per la donna il tradimento che "uccide" è quello dei sentimenti e della condivisione
del tempo, sms, email, telefonate, amore, ti amo, ti adoro, mi manchi, non la sco,pata
e via che una donna può anche giustificare come sfogo (mettiamola così)

per un uomo tutto questo viene dopo, per prima cosa tu donna hai fatto sesso con
un altro uomo che non sono IO e questo mi fa incaz.zare a 1000
è QUESTO che io, uomo, non cancello dalla mente


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Questa frase se*

Letta bene fa capire tanto...



Barbara71 ha detto:


> famiglia, mi vede sporca...
> Non posso dargli torto, ha ragione................













ciao blu


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

Blu 
"lui mi vede sporca " è una frase orribile che mi ha colpito
non ha senso pensare che una persona sia sporca ma ancora
di più non ha senso sentirsi sporchi, cioè dare ragione a lui

bisogna ragionare su altro, sul perchè del tradimento,
ragionare insieme e poi se tutto crolla amen
non c'erano le basi per andare avanti o ri-costruire

sporca è riferito all'avere avuto rapporti sessuali con
un altro ma cavoli posso aver pensato che mio
marito sia stato un porco ma non di certo sporco

la vedi la differenza ?


----------



## Barbara71 (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> ciao Barbara,
> ho vissuto quello che vive ora tuo marito. Io mi sentivo come dentro a un incubo da cui mi volevo svegliare ma non ci riuscivo, ero stordita, mi sentivo a pezzi, dentro e fuori, mi guardavo allo specchio e non mi riconoscevo. La mia vita, le mie certezze, era andato tutto in frantumi. Mi sentivo come drogata, come se non stessi vivendo, il mio cervello era un turbine di pensieri,  di domande e risposte che mi davo da sola.
> Lui ora è arrabbiato, triste, deluso.
> Ora da lui non ti puoi aspettare molto, che prenda delle decisioni etc..anche perchè sarebbero falsate dal mix di sentimenti che l'ha travolto. Devi solo aspettare che lui si riprenda, ci vorrà un pò di tempo.
> ...


Grazie per i preziosi suggerimenti.... li terrò in mente.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so, sarà perchè finora Barbara non ha dato molti elementi su di lui.
> 
> So che è normale. Mi lascia perplesso solo la premeditazione di quella richiesta, non tanto la necessità.
> 
> Se fosse andato via di casa subito e istintivamente lo avrei capito di più.


Uhm forse perchè la ama? ( parlo di esperienza personale.) 
Ma magari ci possono essere altri motivi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2011)

Spero che questo ti serva di lezione in una ipotetica nuova futura relazione....!Tuo marito potrebbe anche decidere di rimanere con te...ma nulla sarà come prima!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Ciao Barbara71.
Che dirti ? ti sentirai malissimo ed è chiaro che non ci saranno parole o scritte al momento che ti faranno sentire meglio. Adesso credo che per te scrivere sia uno sfogo, uno sfogo per cercare dei motivi e delle risposte che probabilmente già conosci.
Il mio consiglio è quello di capire veramente se ami tuo marito, già una volta lo hai tradito, restargli accanto cercando di riprenderlo e poi invece capire che non lo ami... uhmm sarebbe peggio sia per te che per lui. Nel momento in cui riesci a capire che lo ami, allora potrai dirlo a lu,i farlo capire a lui, e guarda che anche le parole che hai scritto qua a parere mio vanno bene, dille anche a lui, apri te stessa e fai parlare la sincerità. apri te stessa e vedrai che lui saprà percepire la tua verità e sincerità, e se anche lui ti ama tranquilla che col tempo troverete un nuovo equilibrio.

Mi raccomando una cosa... se comincerete a parlare, e tu darai delle risposte a lui, sii molto paziente, perchè saranno mille le domande che ti farà e spesso uguali e che porteranno sempre allo stare malissimo, ma io credo che per il tradito sia un normale percorso per poter riuscire a metabolizzare ed accettare, accettare quello che tu gli dici, e quello che sarà la vostra "nuova vita"


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie blu........eh si, ste cose mi fanno ricordare...però vedi che anche i traditori hanno un cuore?
> 
> *a me sembra che Barbara stia soffrendo ...e insultarla, dirle che ha fatto una gran cazzata, che è una merda.. "chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso" etc..etc..mi sembra totalmente inutile*, perchè lei già le sà ste cose.
> Quindi se posso, cerco di dire un qualcosa, di portare un'esperienza o un punto di vista, che anche se non condivisibile possa essere costruttivo (parolona!) e non distruttivo.
> ...


Kay, sono proprio d'accordo con te. E sul grassetto... diciamo che sfogare la propria rabbia (più o meno inconsapevole) può sembrare utile a chi la sfoga. Percepire la sofferenza e il pentimento di un traditore può dare al tradito l'illusione di una piccola e vana rivincita.

Proprio piccola e molto vana, per me.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Prima Fase : Mi ha detto che è uscita tardi dal lavoro e invece 5 minuti dopo uscita aveva fra le gambe quello
> 
> sei fantastico Tubarao, hai colto in pieno il mio pensiero
> *per la donna il tradimento che "uccide" è quello dei sentimenti e della condivisione
> ...


Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo. Mio marito mi ha tradito con incontri casuali senza alcun contorno romantico e la mazzata è stata devastante lo stesso. Perchè il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico, perchè credevo che tra noi esistesse un dialogo vero e invece mi sono ritrovata accanto un perfetto sconosciuto. Queste sono cose che fanno male comunque.

E poi sì, l'immagine di mio marito che scopava con altre donne, che le toccava, che le respirava, insomma, ho fatto fatica a digerirla, ci ho messo del tempo. Non trovo legittima l'idea dello sfogo. O almeno, posso trovarla legittima adesso che ho metabolizzato la cosa e la vedo sotto altri aspetti. Ma non la trovo meno legittima per la donna rispetto all'uomo, ecco.


----------



## Sabrina71 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Questa mattina uscendo di casa, mio marito non mi ha detto nulla, non mi ha rivolto neppure la parola per dirmi ciao.

Con questi comportamenti capisco che sta soffrendo molto ed è molto deluso di me.

Io anche se sono disperata cerco, come anche voi mi avete suggerito, di essere calma e serena.... ma è dura.
Anche se è inutile, continuo a pensare a quello che ho commesso e come avrei potuto comportarmi per evitare il tradimento. 
Continuo a pensare ma come ho potuto perdere la testa per l'amico?
Perchè tutte le considerazioni che ho scritto ora non le ho fatte prima?
E fare questi pensieri mi logora ancora di più.


----------



## UltimoSangre (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sabrina71 ha detto:


> Questa mattina uscendo di casa, mio marito non mi ha detto nulla, non mi ha rivolto neppure la parola per dirmi ciao.
> 
> Con questi comportamenti capisco che sta soffrendo molto ed è molto deluso di me.
> 
> ...


Un ricordo...
appena successo il fatto,
io stavo uscendo per andare a lavorare...

Ho sentito lei che armeggiava col cellulare...
Io ho avuto uno sclero, del tipo
"ALMENO ASPETTA CHE ESCA PER METTERTI A FARTI I CAZZI TUOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Lei non stava facendo nulla di male, stava armeggiando con l'ora.
Io di solito non sono una persona che ha di queste reazioni...
Non urlo neanche con i cani - beh in effetti con loro non urlerei mai -

Questo per farti capire un pò gli stati d'animo...
Non vuol dire niente che non ti abbia salutato.
Solo che è taaaaanto incazzato.


----------



## Barbara71 (14 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Un ricordo...
> appena successo il fatto,
> io stavo uscendo per andare a lavorare...
> 
> ...


Non so se a volte vi è capitato di avere un problema e volerlo affrontare subito, senza aspettare.
Bene ora io vorrei chiarire il prima possibile con lui ma mi rendo conto che ancora è presto e anche questo aspetto mi fa stare male.


----------



## Barbara71 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mi ha appena chiamato il mio ex amante, voleva incontrarmi questa sera per parlare.
Io gli ho risposto che non c'è più nullla da dire, è bene chiuderla qua.
Gli ho detto che ora volgio dedicare tempo a parlare e recuperare con mio marito e non con lui.
Forse sono stata anche un po' dura con  lui (e mi dispiace) ma è quello che penso.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Non so se a volte vi è capitato di avere un problema e volerlo affrontare subito, senza aspettare.
> Bene ora io vorrei chiarire il prima possibile con lui ma mi rendo conto che ancora è presto e anche questo aspetto mi fa stare male.


Non avere fretta, Barbara. te lo dico perchè mio marito ha provato la stessa cosa... e questa sua fretta mi irritava ancora di più. Ci vedevo tanto egoismo e il rifiuto di considerare il *mio* dolore e i *miei * tempi.
E' dura, immagino. Ma ora devi pensare che il rispetto per lui ha la precedenza su tutto, anche sulle tue esigenze.


----------



## erab (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato il mio ex amante, voleva incontrarmi questa sera per parlare.
> Io gli ho risposto che non c'è più nullla da dire, è bene chiuderla qua.
> Gli ho detto che ora volgio dedicare tempo a parlare e recuperare con mio marito e non con lui.
> Forse sono stata anche un po' dura con  lui (e mi dispiace) ma è quello che penso.


mi raccomando, se ti ha chiamata sul cellulare, cancella l' elenco chiamate.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Solo ora ho capito che avevo idealizato l'altro e solo sora lo inizio a vedere con altri occhi.


Quindi il recupero con tuo marito nasce dalle delusione delle tue aspettative nei confronti dell'altro?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi il recupero con tuo marito nasce dalle delusione delle tue aspettative nei confronti dell'altro?



NO, e' stata scoperta dal marito.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, e' stata scoperta dal marito.


Ok, ma l'amante che c'entra?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'amante che c'entra?


Non c'entra piu', leggi messaggio n.95 di questa pagina.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma?*

Ma se non veniva scoperta....barbara oggi stava così??Io conosco la risposta.....e adesso vuol recuperare perchè il giochino è bello che andato.....!!


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Non so se a volte vi è capitato di avere un problema e volerlo affrontare subito, senza aspettare.
> Bene ora io vorrei chiarire il prima possibile con lui ma mi rendo conto che ancora è presto e anche questo aspetto mi fa stare male.


Posso capire che ci stai male, ma pensa a lui. 
Lui ora è travolto da una valanga di sentimenti negativi..e come già ti hanno detto, ora è tuo marito che deve avere la priorità. Il tuo dolore, quello che vorresti tu, lo devi per ora, lasciare da parte.
Barbara, 9 mesi di tradimento sono veramente un sacco di tempo. Il vostro rapporto ora, consideralo in standby.
Lui si starà facendo mille domande...è stato ingannato dalla persona che amava, di cui si fidava, è una brutta botta.
approfittane per fare chiarezza anche tu, dentro te stessa. Perchè se lui deciderà di riprendere il vostro rapporto, tu devi essre sicura di voler andare avanti con lui.
Visto che sei stata scoperta, e magari se nò, saresti andata avanti, penso che anche tu abbia molto da pensare e risolvere.
Valuta bene perchè...la sola paura di perderlo non basta. Ci deve essere la voglia di stare insieme, che è un'altra cosa.


----------



## resistere (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sabrina71 ha detto:


> Questa mattina uscendo di casa, mio marito non mi ha detto nulla, non mi ha rivolto neppure la parola per dirmi ciao.
> 
> Con questi comportamenti capisco che sta soffrendo molto ed è molto deluso di me.
> 
> ...


Continua ad essere serena e calma con tuo marito. Aspettati prima o poi reazioni forti (urla e veleno nei tuoi confronti), ma questo è normale. Deve sfogare la rabbia perchè ce ne ha tanta. E' in quei momenti che devi essere calma e capire che lui DEVE NECESSARIAMENTE FARE COSI'. Passato quel momento di ira, poi cerca di riportare le cose nella giusta dimensione (anche se la giusta dimensione non sarà più come pensi e non sarà la stessa di qualche tempo fa). 
Cara Sabrina ORA SARA' TUTTO DIVERSO. Sta  a te, se vuoi ricucire, dargli la serenità necessaria per fargli capire che hai sbagliato e che vuoi che rimanga .


----------



## UltimoSangre (14 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se non veniva scoperta....barbara oggi stava così??Io conosco la risposta.....e adesso vuol recuperare perchè il giochino è bello che andato.....!!


E anche questa è una delle domande che mi pongo ogni giorno....


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E anche questa è una delle domande che mi pongo ogni giorno....


Io non me le pongo: azz... mi ha beccato... e mo?


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se non veniva scoperta....barbara oggi stava così??Io conosco la risposta.....e adesso vuol recuperare perchè il giochino è bello che andato.....!!





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E anche questa è una delle domande che mi pongo ogni giorno....



Certo essere scoperti brucia 


Saggezza popolare: Quello che non si fa, non si sa


----------



## elena_ (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mi ha stupito che Barbara/Sabrina non sia stata attaccata. Mi ha stupito che sia stata accolta e capita. Leggo un altro forum, in cui  le voci si alternano e si concertano. Voci umane di chi ha sbagliato e sta facendo un proprio percorso. Un forum in cui le critiche finalmente sono costruttive.
Così sì che mi piace.


----------



## dottor manhattan (14 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito che Barbara/Sabrina non sia stata attaccata. Mi ha stupito che sia stata accolta e capita. Leggo un altro forum, in cui  le voci si alternano e si concertano. Voci umane di chi ha sbagliato e sta facendo un proprio percorso. Un forum in cui le critiche finalmente sono costruttive.
> Così sì che mi piace.


Anche a me piace cosi, nulla vietando che si possano esporre liberamente le proprie opinioni.

Devi ammettere però che anche il modo di proporsi di Barbara non è contraddittorio ed è piuttosto equilibrato, è normale che non generi conflitti.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi ha stupito che *Barbara/Sabrina* non sia stata attaccata. Mi ha stupito che sia stata accolta e capita. Leggo un altro forum, in cui  le voci si alternano e si concertano. Voci umane di chi ha sbagliato e sta facendo un proprio percorso. Un forum in cui le critiche finalmente sono costruttive.
> Così sì che mi piace.


Ma sono la stessa persona?  Non credo, Sabrina e' una utente che si cancello' ed ora scrive da ospite.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sabrina71 ha detto:


> Questa mattina uscendo di casa, mio marito non mi ha detto nulla, non mi ha rivolto neppure la parola per dirmi ciao.
> 
> Con questi comportamenti capisco che sta soffrendo molto ed è molto deluso di me.
> 
> ...


 La mattina è un brutto momento per chi è stato tradito, ti svegli, ti ricordi, per un attimo ti illudi che sia stato un incubo, poi realizzi. Capisco che tu ti tormenti: quando uno fa una cosa coscientemente, poi se ne pente, si chiede di solito cosa aveva per la testa... io non lo so, me lo sto chiedendo pure io cosa aveva in testa mio marito... fai bene a chiederti, a interrogarti comunque. Adesso hai paura di perdere tuo marito, hai paura di un sacco di cose: se riesci però cerca di chiederti se AMI tuo marito, oppure se restando con lui avrai sempre rimpianto di qualcosa, non ti preoccupare se è incazzato e non ti parla, in questo momento starà facendo probabilmente l'inventario di tutte le volte che ti pensava da una parte e tu invece eri da un'altra... quando avrà fatto l'inventario completo te lo sbatterà sotto al naso, ti farà delle domande e qualunque risposta tu darai te la rovescerà contro, ma tu non ti preoccupare neanche di questo. Lui sta cercando di capire se tra voi ci potrà essere ancora un futuro, è questo che ti deve preoccupare, se lo ami davvero e vuoi un futuro con lui non stancarti di dirglielo. Non ti logorare adesso... la strada è lunga. 
P.S. non cancellare l'elenco delle chiamate, cancella solo quella ricevuta dall'amante.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

MAH!

Perche' Barbara scrive con due nomi? :singleeye:


----------



## erab (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La mattina è un brutto momento per chi è stato tradito, ti svegli, ti ricordi, per un attimo ti illudi che sia stato un incubo, poi realizzi. Capisco che tu ti tormenti: quando uno fa una cosa coscientemente, poi se ne pente, si chiede di solito cosa aveva per la testa... io non lo so, me lo sto chiedendo pure io cosa aveva in testa mio marito... fai bene a chiederti, a interrogarti comunque. Adesso hai paura di perdere tuo marito, hai paura di un sacco di cose: se riesci però cerca di chiederti se AMI tuo marito, oppure se restando con lui avrai sempre rimpianto di qualcosa, non ti preoccupare se è incazzato e non ti parla, in questo momento starà facendo probabilmente l'inventario di tutte le volte che ti pensava da una parte e tu invece eri da un'altra... quando avrà fatto l'inventario completo te lo sbatterà sotto al naso, ti farà delle domande e qualunque risposta tu darai te la rovescerà contro, ma tu non ti preoccupare neanche di questo. Lui sta cercando di capire se tra voi ci potrà essere ancora un futuro, è questo che ti deve preoccupare, se lo ami davvero e vuoi un futuro con lui non stancarti di dirglielo. Non ti logorare adesso... la strada è lunga.
> P.S. *non cancellare l'elenco delle chiamate, cancella solo quella ricevuta dall'amante*.


dipende dal cellulare..... non in tutti si può  l' importante è evitare che gli vangano ulteriori 
dubbi, questo è il momento della camminata sulle uova


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> *Con l'altro ho chiuso, non ci sentiamo più. Mi sembra scontato ed è il minimo che potessi fare*.
> 
> E se può farvi capire il mio stato d'animo, ho troncato senza neanche sapere come andrà a finire con mio marito. Non voglio essere ambigua, lo sono già stata in passato.
> 
> Però nonostante tutti gli sforzi che sto facendo non scorgo da parte di mio marito il minimo cenno si speranza, forse è ancora troppo presto.


Son contento che per te sia scontato....è già qualcosa...per mia moglie è "diventato scontato" dopo una bella litigata.

Io pure ho passato quello che sta passando tuo marito....non dormivo la notte, non mangiavo e pure il "periodo di riflessione" dove praticamente pur non andandomene di casa eravamo come coinquilini. 
Ora va meglio...però dopo sette mesi ancora non c'è giorno che non ci pensi almeno un pò.

Mi ha colpito un post (che non quoto perché non ho voglia di cercarlo) dove ora vedi quanto tuo marito è non paragonabile all'altro mentre prima che ti scoprisse non sapevi nemmeno se lo amavi ancora...
E' lo stesso dubbio che io, e penso molti altri nella mia situazione abbiamo. Come può cosi in breve tempo ritornare importante una persona che sei arrivata a tradire per quasi un anno? E se non ti avesse scoperto? 

Fidati che a tuo marito il dubbio che tu stai con lui per convenienza si presenterà sicuramente.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Vorrei capire quale è la differenza di reazioni tra uomo e donna perchè di sicuro c'è.
> 
> Come reagisce una donna al tradimento del compagno/marito già lo so, essendo
> stata tradita e avendo letto qui i miei stessi stati d'animo e le mie stesse reazioni.
> ...


Mah...che dire...nel mio caso è andata al contrario di come dici...
Quello che voleva parlare ero io a chiudersi è stata mia moglie...per perdonare è difficile ma credo di esserci riuscito.

Insomma dipende da persona a persona più che dal fatto di essere uomo o donna secondo me.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Prima Fase : Mi ha detto che è uscita tardi dal lavoro e invece 5 minuti dopo uscita aveva fra le gambe quello
> 
> sei fantastico Tubarao, hai colto in pieno il mio pensiero
> per la donna il tradimento che "uccide" è quello dei sentimenti e della condivisione
> ...


Beh...in effetti vedendola in questo modo potrei darti ragione sulla diversità uomo/donna di vedere il tradimento 
Però non sono cosi convinto che prenderesti con gioia una trombata fatta solo come sfogo dal tuo marito ;-)


----------



## dottor manhattan (14 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Son contento che per te sia scontato....è già qualcosa...per mia moglie è "diventato scontato" dopo una bella litigata.
> 
> Io pure ho passato quello che sta passando tuo marito....non dormivo la notte, non mangiavo e pure il "periodo di riflessione" dove praticamente pur non andandomene di casa eravamo come coinquilini.
> Ora va meglio...però dopo sette mesi ancora non c'è giorno che non ci pensi almeno un pò.
> ...


Non si sarebbe colta l'opportunità per cambiare le cose, per tornare sui propri passi e compiere una virata su un percorso personale sbagliato...probabilmente. Ora tu potresti pensare che l'opportunità sia più del traditore che del tradito, ma io sono convinto che non sia cosi. E poi difficilmente si può bluffare, il tempo porterà a galla tutte le incongruenze, se ce ne sono. Cosi, sia il traditore che il tradito scopriranno cose di se e dell'altro che non avrebbero mai saputo se non ci fosse stato il tradimento.

La sofferenza è solo il prezzo da pagare. E' salato, ma vale altrettanto.

PS: come va Niko? Meglio vero? Ciao.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sabrina71 ha detto:


> *Questa mattina uscendo di casa, mio marito non mi ha detto nulla, non mi ha rivolto neppure la parola per dirmi ciao.*
> 
> Con questi comportamenti capisco che sta soffrendo molto ed è molto deluso di me.
> 
> ...


E che vuoi che sia...io lo ho fatto per mesi  Poi passa.

I pensieri sul "perché lo ho fatt...come ho potuto...ecc" logorano anche tuo marito.
Comunque tu fagli capire che veramente sei intenzionata a ricostruire e, se lo vuole anche lui, fidati che capirà la tua buona fede. Il piccolo tarlo del dubbio a me personalmente rimane sempre,...però nel mio caso adesso mia moglie mi sembra sincera


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> mi raccomando, se ti ha chiamata sul cellulare, cancella l' elenco chiamate.


Eh eh...questi sono metodi paleolitici e inutili se hai il cornuto sospettoso e con competenze adeguate


----------



## Niko74 (14 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non si sarebbe colta l'opportunità per cambiare le cose, per tornare sui propri passi e compiere una virata su un percorso personale sbagliato...probabilmente. *Ora tu potresti pensare che l'opportunità sia più del traditore che del tradito, ma io sono convinto che non sia cosi*. E poi difficilmente si può bluffare, il tempo porterà a galla tutte le incongruenze, se ce ne sono. Cosi, sia il traditore che il tradito scopriranno cose di se e dell'altro che non avrebbero mai saputo se non ci fosse stato il tradimento.
> 
> La sofferenza è solo il prezzo da pagare. E' salato, ma vale altrettanto.
> 
> PS: come va Niko? Meglio vero? Ciao.


Si, va meglio ;-)
Per il grassetto, ti dirò invece che la penso come te...questa cosa è servita comunque anche a me.


----------



## Barbara71 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, va meglio ;-)
> Per il grassetto, ti dirò invece che la penso come te...questa cosa è servita comunque anche a me.


grazie a tutti quanti e grazie nico...... Scrivendo con voi sto valutando tanti aspetti nuovi a cui non avrei pensato. Credetemi mi siete di grande aiuto.


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara, un uomo non perdona quasi mai, potrà mandare giù la cosa per i figli, ma sappi che lui ti terrà in casa solo come fattrice dei vostri figli e per quel minimo di rispetto che ti deve, cosa che tu non hai fatto con lui, del resto preparati che lo hai perso quasi di certo e quando troverà un'altra lui andrà altrove.
Hai fatto un caos incredibile, non un errore, hai scelto di tradire e di fare del male a lui, sappi che questo lui lo sa.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Barbara, *un uomo non perdona quasi mai*, potrà mandare giù la cosa per i figli, ma sappi che lui ti terrà in casa solo come fattrice dei vostri figli e per quel minimo di rispetto che ti deve, cosa che tu non hai fatto con lui, del resto preparati che lo hai perso quasi di certo e quando troverà un'altra lui andrà altrove.
> Hai fatto un caos incredibile, non un errore, hai scelto di tradire e di fare del male a lui, sappi che questo lui lo sa.


Danie' ci sono anche i cornuti contenti, non dimenticarlo


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Barbara, un uomo non perdona quasi mai, potrà mandare giù la cosa per i figli, ma sappi che lui ti terrà in casa solo come fattrice dei vostri figli e per quel minimo di rispetto che ti deve, cosa che tu non hai fatto con lui, del resto preparati che lo hai perso quasi di certo e quando troverà un'altra lui andrà altrove.
> Hai fatto un caos incredibile, non un errore, hai scelto di tradire e di fare del male a lui, sappi che questo lui lo sa.


....e qua ti devo dare ragione...per un uomo è molto più difficile perdonare; non è impossibile ma è molto difficile


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie' ci sono anche i cornuti contenti, non dimenticarlo


Secondo me un cornuto che lo sa ed è contento è perchè... sa che non gliela fila nessun'altra...


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2011)

No no, è contento per i soldi che prende per ogni botta della mugliera. Cioè fa il pappone di una baldracca.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, è contento per i soldi che prende per ogni botta della mugliera. Cioè fa il pappone di una baldracca.


AHAHAH, SCUSAMI MA MI HAI FATTO RIDERE


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....e qua ti devo dare ragione...per un uomo è molto più difficile perdonare; non è impossibile ma è molto difficile


Davvero?
perchè fate questa distinzione?


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Davvero?
> perchè fate questa distinzione?


Forse perchè io non riesco a togliermi dalla mente le immagini di lei che succhia aste ed è cavalcata. Il pensiero è atroce... quando poi durante la giornata fa la signora tutta di un pezzo con me e davanti al mondo.


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse perchè io non riesco a togliermi dalla mente le immagini di lei che succhia aste ed è cavalcata. Il pensiero è atroce... quando poi durante la giornata fa la signora tutta di un pezzo con me e davanti al mondo.


Eh bè...anche a me da un certo fastidio l'immagine di lui che si fa succhiare etc....
però in effetti  mi irrita di più..."ora la chiamo" "ora vado da lei" etc etc...


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Eh bè...anche a me da un certo fastidio l'immagine di lui che si fa succhiare etc....
> però in effetti  mi irrita di più..."ora la chiamo" "ora vado da lei" etc etc...


Sì ma l'uomo usa solo quello, la donna invece quando lo fa ha bisogno di dare tutto di se.
Come si dice, ogni buco è un pertugio (o me lo sono inventato ora io?).
L'uomo poi non apre le gambe, la donna invece apre il mondo...
Per me il pensiero è insopportabile.
Certo, entrambe le cose sono irritanti al pensiero.

Però chiedetevi... luoghi comuni, luoghi comuni.
Perchè nei porno (giornali, film, youporn...) l'uomo è sempre l'attore secondario? Le inquaadrature sono principalmente sul suo sesso e su *tutta *la donna: di lei non si risparmia mai nulla, dai capelli ai piedi. 
Mai chiesto perchè? Eppure i porno non li vedono solo gli uomini...

Ecco, l'uomo quando si immagina la sua lei che tradisce vede quello


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì ma l'uomo usa solo quello, la donna invece quando lo fa ha bisogno di dare tutto di se.
> Come si dice, ogni buco è un pertugio (o me lo sono inventato ora io?).
> L'uomo poi non apre le gambe, la donna invece apre il mondo...
> Per me il pensiero è insopportabile.
> ...


Figliuolo...consumi troppa pornografia...ti si confondono le idee...
Ed essa ti farà diventare tutto moralista e bacchettone...
Occhio che potresti finire male...


----------



## jamesbond (15 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposata con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni e (in un momento di debolezza dovuto ad incomprensioni) ho tradito mio marito con un amico. La cosa andava avanti da gennaio, poi mio marito ha scoperto tutto ed ora non sa quello che vuole fare, sta soffrendo molto per quello che è successo.
> Io mi sento un verme, anche io ci sto male.
> Non vi nascondo che mi ero infatuata dell'amante (forse potrei dire anche innamorata) stavo bene con lui, ottima sintonia, nessun problema (quelli li avevo a casa).
> Ora però che è uscito fuori tutto, ho capito che ho commesso un grave errore, ho capito che avevo sopravvalutato, idealizzato  l'amico e sottovalutato mio marito che è una persona speciale.
> ...


Aspetta e spera, hai appena incominciato a soffrire.

JB


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo...*consumi troppa pornografia...*ti si confondono le idee...
> Ed essa ti farà diventare tutto moralista e bacchettone...
> Occhio che potresti finire male...


Ti dirò, a leggere di come la pensi mi sa tanhto il contrario.
Ogni tanto però esprimi le tue idee, non cercare appoggi dal prossimo, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quanti e grazie nico...... Scrivendo con voi sto valutando tanti aspetti nuovi a cui non avrei pensato. Credetemi mi siete di grande aiuto.


Ciao Barbara, sono capitato per caso in questo forum e ti dico che io sono nella stessa situazione di tuo marito. Sposato felicementee, padre di tre figli, lo scorso anno ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una storia con un altro. Penso che il cielo veramnete mi sia caduto in testa. Inutile parlarti di cose come delusione, rabbia, sfiducia e tutto quello che vuoi metterci.
Io sono ancora a casa, cerco di andare avanti tra alti e bassi. Ho solo scoperto una cosa, cioè che da questa situazione devo uscirne da solo perchè mia moglie non è in grado di aiutarmi. Non mi basta sentire delle scuse, richieste di perdono, mi piacerebbe vedere almeno del dolore o forse dell'odio da parte sua per una persona che ha messo a repentaglio tutta la sua vita matrimoniale. Non lo so... Io se fossi nei panni di tuo marito avrei voglia che tu  mi parlassi ma onostamente e sinceramente anche se ciò potrebbe provocare dolore. Scusa, questo voleva esssere uno sfogo più che un aiuto per te.
Vi auguro ogni bene


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Barbara, sono capitato per caso in questo forum e ti dico che io sono nella stessa situazione di tuo marito. Sposato felicementee, padre di tre figli, lo scorso anno ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una storia con un altro. Penso che il cielo veramnete mi sia caduto in testa. Inutile parlarti di cose come delusione, rabbia, sfiducia e tutto quello che vuoi metterci.
> Io sono ancora a casa, cerco di andare avanti tra alti e bassi. Ho solo scoperto una cosa, cioè che da questa situazione devo uscirne da solo perchè mia moglie non è in grado di aiutarmi. Non mi basta sentire delle scuse, richieste di perdono, mi piacerebbe vedere almeno del dolore o forse dell'odio da parte sua per una persona che ha messo a repentaglio tutta la sua vita matrimoniale.ni  Non lo so... Io se fossi nei pandi tuo marito avrei voglia che tu  mi parlassi ma onostamente e sinceramente anche se ciò potrebbe provocare dolore. Scusa, questo voleva esssere uno sfogo più che un aiuto per te.
> Vi auguro ogni bene




Lo sfogo e delle parole come quelle sopra possono aiutare eccome!


----------



## Barbara71 (16 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Barbara, sono capitato per caso in questo forum e ti dico che io sono nella stessa situazione di tuo marito. Sposato felicementee, padre di tre figli, lo scorso anno ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva una storia con un altro. Penso che il cielo veramnete mi sia caduto in testa. Inutile parlarti di cose come delusione, rabbia, sfiducia e tutto quello che vuoi metterci.
> Io sono ancora a casa, cerco di andare avanti tra alti e bassi. Ho solo scoperto una cosa, cioè che da questa situazione devo uscirne da solo perchè mia moglie non è in grado di aiutarmi. Non mi basta sentire delle scuse, richieste di perdono, mi piacerebbe vedere almeno del dolore o forse dell'odio da parte sua per una persona che ha messo a repentaglio tutta la sua vita matrimoniale. Non lo so... Io se fossi nei panni di tuo marito avrei voglia che tu  mi parlassi ma onostamente e sinceramente anche se ciò potrebbe provocare dolore. Scusa, questo voleva esssere uno sfogo più che un aiuto per te.
> Vi auguro ogni bene


Ciao a mio avviso non serve provare odio per l'altro, serve invece cambiare totalmente registro e far capire, senza dubbi, che si è chiuso con l'amante (io ho fatto così).
Poi però viene il difficile perchè si deve ricostruire il rapporto di coppia partendo da tutto quello che mancava prima e cercando di recuperare anche (cosa non facile) la fiducia.
Vedi in questa seconda fase io non so se ci arriverò perchè lo si deve volere in due e, nel mio caso, mio marito oggi ancora non è pronto...


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Ciao a mio avviso non serve provare odio per l'altro, serve invece cambiare totalmente registro e far capire, senza dubbi, che si è chiuso con l'amante (io ho fatto così).
> Poi però viene il difficile perchè si deve ricostruire il rapporto di coppia partendo da tutto quello che mancava prima e cercando di recuperare anche (cosa non facile) la fiducia.
> Vedi in questa seconda fase io non so se ci arriverò perchè lo si deve volere in due e, nel mio caso, mio marito oggi ancora non è pronto...


Hai fatto bene, in quel senso non c'è molto altro da fare e lui questo dovrebbe percepirlo.

Il resto dipende molto da tuo maritoe questo è il rischio che ti tocca correre...a parte le sue ovvie reazioni indignate, sicura di non avere da lui segnali più profondi che testimonino la sua voglia di restare?


----------



## Barbara71 (16 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene, in quel senso non c'è molto altro da fare e lui questo dovrebbe percepirlo.
> 
> Il resto dipende molto da tuo maritoe questo è il rischio che ti tocca correre...a parte le sue ovvie reazioni indignate, sicura di non avere da lui segnali più profondi che testimonino la sua voglia di restare?


No, purtroppo ad oggi non c'è nessun segnale che mi faccia capire che voglia ricostruire.
Io, come abbiamo ripetuto più volte, posso solo aspettare di sapere quali saranno le sue decisioni. 
Le accetterò con rispetto.


----------



## astonished (16 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Ciao a mio avviso non serve provare odio per l'altro,* serve invece cambiare totalmente registro e far capire, senza dubbi, che si è chiuso con l'amante (io ho fatto così).*:up:
> Poi però viene il difficile perchè si deve ricostruire il rapporto di coppia partendo da tutto quello che mancava prima e cercando di recuperare anche (cosa non facile) la fiducia.
> Vedi in questa seconda fase io non so se ci arriverò perchè lo si deve volere in due e, nel mio caso, mio marito oggi ancora non è pronto...





Barbara71 ha detto:


> No, purtroppo ad oggi non c'è nessun segnale che mi faccia capire che voglia ricostruire.
> Io, come abbiamo ripetuto più volte, posso solo aspettare di sapere quali saranno le sue decisioni.
> Le accetterò con rispetto.


Ciao Barbara,
è passato troppo poco tempo dalla scoperta del tradimento, tu sei sulla buona strada perchè, come ti dissi nell'altro mio intervento, stai facendo l'unica cosa possibile, dimostrargli di aver chiuso con l'amante e se lui vorrà capirà e scorgerà in te pentimento vero e voglia di ricostruire, solo così potrà decidere di voler andare avanti con te ma devi dargli tempo, se non sbaglio la tua storia con l'amante è venuta fuori solo pochi mesi fa vero? se è così è ancora presto, sappi che ce ne vorrà ancora tanto, tuo marito è solo all'inizio del suo percorso di metabolizzazione e devi essere preparata ad avere, semprechè lui lo vorrà, un rapporto mutato, con equilibri diversi. Questi eveti cambiano irreversibilmente gli equilibri della coppia e le dinamiche interne. Porta pazienza, nel frattempo continua a riflettere se anche tu davvero vuoi restare nella coppia, perchè non sempre è detto, sai.

Un sincero in bocca al lupo.

Ciao.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*E' giusto cosi'*



Barbara71 ha detto:


> No, purtroppo ad oggi non c'è nessun segnale che mi faccia capire che voglia ricostruire.
> Io, come abbiamo ripetuto più volte, posso solo aspettare di sapere quali saranno le sue decisioni.
> Le accetterò con rispetto.


Rispettare le sue scelte!
Non è detto che torni indietro,se è come me ad esempio va avanti senza tanto voltarsi.
Ma non tanto per essere stato tradito fisicamente,ma per aver sbagliato lui a credere che quella persona fosse unica la meta' perfetta del suo essere,il suo specchio opposto...
Allora potrebbe pensare ma che cazzo,da qualche parte deve esserci ed io non mi arrendo!!!



Che botta he,ma ti voglio dire che ci siamo anche noi fatti cosi',quando chiudiamo chiudiamo,punto.




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*E non è*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rispettare le sue scelte!
> Non è detto che torni indietro,se è come me ad esempio va avanti senza tanto voltarsi.
> Ma non tanto per essere stato tradito fisicamente,ma per aver sbagliato lui a credere che quella persona fosse unica la meta' perfetta del suo essere,il suo specchio opposto...
> Allora potrebbe pensare ma che cazzo,da qualche parte deve esserci ed io non mi arrendo!!!
> ...



Che non Amiamo,abbiamo solo amato fottutamente troppo una persona e questo ci fa stare ancora piu' male.
Perche' chi Ama cosi' tanto sa cosa vuol dire essere Amato!!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Monologo tra me e me?*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che non Amiamo,abbiamo solo amato fottutamente troppo una persona e questo ci fa stare ancora piu' male.
> Perche' chi Ama cosi' tanto sa cosa vuol dire essere Amato!!!
> 
> 
> ciao blu




Amare troppo è questo il nostro difetto piu' grande ma non ci rassegnamo,ah no,dev'esseci  qualcosa di buono,dev'esserci veramente quella cazzo di mela a meta' !!!
E' solo dura da trovare,e intanto viva la vita ;-)


ciao blu


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Sapete, in questo momento l'assurdo è che il mio ex amante continua a chiamarmi e cercarmi anche se ogni volta gli dico di non telefonarmi più, non ci potrà essere più nulla (nessun futuro).
Nel contempo mio marito non mi mostra il benchè minimo segno di attenzione!


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Sapete, in questo momento l'assurdo è che il mio ex amante continua a chiamarmi e cercarmi anche se ogni volta gli dico di non telefonarmi più, non ci potrà essere più nulla (nessun futuro).
> Nel contempo mio marito non mi mostra il benchè minimo segno di attenzione!


L' amante rivuole il giocattolo che gli è stato tolto, il marito rivorrebbe la moglie ma sa benissimo che non sarà mai più
come prima.... ma tu cosa vuoi? te lo chiedo perchè, in questa frase, sembri lasciare un pensiero in sospeso..... o sbaglio?


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> L' amante rivuole il giocattolo che gli è stato tolto, il marito rivorrebbe la moglie ma sa benissimo che non sarà mai più
> come prima.... ma tu cosa vuoi? te lo chiedo perchè, in questa frase, sembri lasciare un pensiero in sospeso..... o sbaglio?


Nessun dubbio e nessun pensiero sospeso. Vorrei recuperare con mio marito.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Nessun dubbio e nessun pensiero sospeso. Vorrei recuperare con mio marito.


Perchè ?


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Sapete, in questo momento l'assurdo è che il mio ex amante continua a chiamarmi e cercarmi anche se ogni volta gli dico di non telefonarmi più, non ci potrà essere più nulla (nessun futuro).
> Nel contempo mio marito non mi mostra il benchè minimo segno di attenzione!


Barbara, forse tu pretendi troppo e troppo presto. Nel senso che se tuo marito si è chiuso potrebbe essere semplicemente il suo modo di reagire. Se non impreca e non ti offende potrebbe significare che nutre ancora rispetto per te. E' già tanto.
Capisci che tu per lui hai vissuto un'esperienza individuale mentre, sentendosi ignaro al sicuro nel vostro patto, gli eri infedele. Ha perso fiducia, soprattutto in lui permane ancora l'immagine della complicità tra te e l'altro.

Intanto è ancora li, sappi che avrà bisogno di tempo. Tu invece non dovrai demordere e dalle tue parole si capisce che l'altro non conta. All'altro non permettere di fare qualcosa che possa arrivare a tuo marito, hai solo da perderci.

Ma possibile che tuo marito non dia alcun segno? Insomma, qualcosa fara! Non è possibile che sia impassibile. Fa qualcosa di diverso? Ha cambiato qualche abitudine?


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Barbara, forse tu pretendi troppo e troppo presto. Nel senso che se tuo marito si è chiuso potrebbe essere semplicemente il suo modo di reagire. Se non impreca e non ti offende potrebbe significare che nutre ancora rispetto per te. E' già tanto.
> Capisci che tu per lui hai vissuto un'esperienza individuale mentre, sentendosi ignaro al sicuro nel vostro patto, gli eri infedele. Ha perso fiducia, soprattutto in lui permane ancora l'immagine della complicità tra te e l'altro.
> 
> Intanto è ancora li, sappi che avrà bisogno di tempo. Tu invece non dovrai demordere e dalle tue parole si capisce che l'altro non conta. All'altro non permettere di fare qualcosa che possa arrivare a tuo marito, hai solo da perderci.
> ...


Tutto come prima, nessun cambiamento.
E' solo che mi ignora come se non ci fossi.
Mi ha solamente detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
Aspettiamo...


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Tutto come prima, nessun cambiamento.
> E' solo che mi ignora come se non ci fossi.
> Mi ha solamente detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
> Aspettiamo...


Ti sta controllando.....probabilmente. Se cosi fosse, mantieni l'altro a debita distanza e sii chiara. Non lasciare punti in sospeso, mi raccomando.

Tuo marito è rimasto, rimarrà probabilmente. Ma lui conosce l'altro?


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti sta controllando.....probabilmente. Se cosi fosse, mantieni l'altro a debita distanza e sii chiara. Non lasciare punti in sospeso, mi raccomando.
> 
> Tuo marito è rimasto, rimarrà probabilmente. Ma lui conosce l'altro?


Ora non ho più nulla da nascondere, sono veramente trasparente.
Per mia scelta con l'altro non c'è più nulla chiuso tutto e per sempre.
Loro non si conoscono.


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Ora non ho più nulla da nascondere, sono veramente trasparente.
> Per mia scelta con l'altro non c'è più nulla chiuso tutto e per sempre.
> Loro non si conoscono.


Trovo strano sia impassibile.

Si è chiuso, non si fida, è normale.

Secondo me ti sta controllando o ha altro in mente, non può essere cosi impassibile...qualcosa sta facendo.

Lo so che sei trasparente e che haio troncato definitivamente. Stai facendo quello che devi e che puoi.

In questo momento ha bisogno di sicurezze, ma non si fida di quello che tu dici, a te pare statico ma lui cerca informazioni.


----------



## kay76 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Tutto come prima, nessun cambiamento.
> E' solo che mi ignora come se non ci fossi.
> Mi ha solamente detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
> Aspettiamo...


Tu sei lì, e lui lo sà.
Ora tu non puoi fare molto di più delle 2 cose importanti che già hai fatto: troncare definitivamente con l'altro e far sapere a tuo marito che è con lui che vuoi recuperare.

Da quanto tempo l'ha saputo?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Sapete, in questo momento l'assurdo è che il mio ex amante continua a chiamarmi e cercarmi anche se ogni volta gli dico di non telefonarmi più, non ci potrà essere più nulla (nessun futuro).
> Nel contempo mio marito non mi mostra il benchè minimo segno di attenzione!


E allora vai dal tuo amante che ti cerca tanto no? Daltronde se quell'insensibile di tuo marito non ti degna di attenzione...che altro vuoi fare? 

Oohh scherzo eh


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Tutto come prima, nessun cambiamento.
> E' solo che mi ignora come se non ci fossi.
> Mi ha solamente detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
> Aspettiamo...


Posso capirlo...ho fatto pure io cosi per circa 3 mesi...


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Ti sta controllando.....probabilmente*. Se cosi fosse, mantieni l'altro a debita distanza e sii chiara. Non lasciare punti in sospeso, mi raccomando.
> 
> Tuo marito è rimasto, rimarrà probabilmente. Ma lui conosce l'altro?


Molto probabile in effetti....e per quanto mi riguarda ad esempio dura pure adesso il controllo...anche se sta diminuendo rispetto all'inizio.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Trovo strano sia impassibile.
> 
> Si è chiuso, non si fida, è normale.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
Non ho pianto vicino a lui ma adesso sono a pezzi....
Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che ci fosse un'altra possibilità.... invece no.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Mi spiace


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Perchè non hai pianto? Se lo rivuoi devi lottare.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non hai pianto? Se lo rivuoi devi lottare.


Perchè non volgio che resti con me perchè gli faccio pena o perchè mi vede soffrire.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non hai pianto? Se lo rivuoi devi lottare.


Non si piange a comando. Quando vidi per l'ultima volta la mia ex, che mi ha sputato veleno addosso, accusando me di essere marcio (girando la frittata), volevo piangere... davvero... invece ero lì, impassibile come una statua dell'isola di Pasqua.

In macchina, al ritorno, da solo... il Niagara...


----------



## Barbara71 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non volgio che resti con me perchè gli faccio pena o perchè mi vede soffrire.


Però ora che è uscito sono una fontana aperta...
Ora sono disorientata non so cosa fare...
Fino ad un'ora fa non so perchè speravo positivo.... adesso mi è caduto il mondo addosso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Non è detta l'ultima parola.

Ora conta più che altro la sincerità. Se non hai pianto mentre invece te la sentivi, allora non sei stata sincera né con lui né con te. Anche se è stato molto onorevole


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Mi dispiace per te, ma è un rischio che hai accettato di correre. 
Magari ci ripensa ;-)


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...



Peccato! ... hai calcolato male la posta in palio, ora ti resta solo pagare per errore commesso.


E i per i bambini, ne avete parlato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


 Scusa ma... io non ti capisco.
Che volevo la separazione l'ho detto anche io, quando l'ho detto lo pensavo, ma sono tante le cose che si pensano in certi momenti... e mi capita di pensarci anche adesso, ogni tanto, però sono rimasta. Tuo marito è sotto choc, ma soprattutto non sa cosa pensare, è devastato e tu... ne fai una questione d'orgoglio? Ti dico una cosa con assoluta convinzione: lui non è proprio sicuro di nulla adesso, perchè il suo mondo è andato a pezzi, capisci? Se ci tieni a lui come dici, piangi, supplica, implora, fregatene dell'orgoglio... ma orgoglio di che poi? Ma davvero dopo aver devastato tuo marito tu ti preoccupi del tuo orgoglio?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Mi spiace. Sarà che questo è un periodo che mi piacerebbe vedere qualche Happy End......ma facevo il tifo per voi.
Comunque non è detto che sia tutto perduto, lui ora ha solo ributtato la palla nella tua metà campo, bisogna vedere come te la giochi ora....e penso che in questo tipo di partite, sopratutto in questo primo set, sarebbe meglio lasciar fare alla pelle invece che al cervello, avevi voglia di piangere ? e piangi......davanti a lui, dietro a lui, di tre quarti.......piangi se è quello che hai bisogno di fare


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara, preparati perché sarà questo quello che ti aspetterà.
Qualcosa medita, come sospettavo, pero non è detta l'ultima parola. Una raezione doveva pure averla, bisogna solo vedere se quello della separazione è uno sfogo o una saggia decisione.

Potrebbe essere solo uno sfogo, ne avrai la conferma in ogni caso.

E pensare che adesso non avrebbe più nulla da temere. A volte e troppo facile restare, altre lo è di più scappare.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, ma è un rischio che hai accettato di correre.
> Magari ci ripensa ;-)





Mari' ha detto:


> Peccato! ... hai calcolato male la posta in palio, ora ti resta solo pagare per errore commesso.
> E i per i bambini, ne avete parlato?


Cazzo, voi è l'empatia una cosa sola eeehhh. Già che ci state perchè non gli date due calci in bocca a stà ragazza.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cazzo, voi è l'empatia una cosa sola eeehhh. Già che ci state perchè non gli date due calci in bocca a stà ragazza.


Sarà il mio modo di esprimermi ma guarda che a me davvero dispiace per lei eh. Non mi sembra di aver detto chissa che cosa comunque.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Barbara mi spiace.....magari ci ripensa, ma tu non aver paura di mostrargli le tue emozioni.
se è convinto della sua decisione non resterà solo perchè gli fai pena


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Barbara mi spiace.....magari ci ripensa, ma tu non aver paura di mostrargli le tue emozioni.
> se è convinto della sua decisione non resterà solo perchè gli fai pena


In effetti fare pena non serve mai, soprattutto nell'amore. E' molto controproducente, anzi...

Come si dice: più sei stronzo più ti vogliono...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cazzo, voi è l'empatia una cosa sola eeehhh. Già che ci state perchè non gli date due calci in bocca a stà ragazza.


Se ricordi bene, la storia e' andata avanti per ben 9 mesi, lei sposata con 2 bambini ... ma scherziamo? Ora si dispera? ... nel mentre NO?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti fare pena non serve mai, soprattutto nell'amore. E' molto controproducente, anzi...
> 
> Come si dice: più sei stronzo più ti vogliono...


non era quello il senso Andy....
Barbara ha detto che non ha pianto davanti al marito per paura che lui restasse solo per pietà.....


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Scusa Marì, come ho detto magari è un periodo in cui leggo cose effettivamente non scritte, ma nel post tuo e quello di Niko ho letto un: "Sotto sotto ti ci stà bene che ti lascia", e mi sono un pò storto. Solo questo. Facile che sia io ad aver frainteso comunque.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se ricordi bene, la storia e' andata avanti per ben 9 mesi, lei sposata con 2 bambini ... ma scherziamo? Ora si dispera? ... nel mentre NO?


Nove mesi sono davvero tanti Cavolo, il tempo di 2 estati!!! 
Il problema è che se il marito si fissa anche su questo intervallo di tempo, rischia di impazzire davvero...

Quante volte si vedevano, dove, quante volte lo hanno fatto, dove. Quella volta che lei era più distante del solito. Quella volta che è uscita ed è tornata tardi... Tutto gli passa per la mente, si immagina anche lei mentre fa sesso con l'altro, e nei particolari, perchè lui la conosce intimamente. E sa che per 9 mesi quello che pensava fosse una parte di sè... è stata condivisa da un altro uomo. 9 mesi sono tanti, tanti. Troppi.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non era quello il senso Andy....
> Barbara ha detto che non ha pianto davanti al marito per paura che lui restasse solo per pietà.....



Restera', restera' ... ci sono 2 bambini, molte volte gli uomini sono piu' responsabili delle donne  e ne abbiamo di casi nel forum ...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non era quello il senso Andy....
> Barbara ha detto che non ha pianto davanti al marito per paura che lui restasse solo per pietà.....


Se doveva piangere avrebbe pianto. In quel momento, se sono i sentimenti che ti trascinano, non penso che si rifletta sulla paura o si fanno quei calcoli.
Se le lacrime scendono scendono e non bisogna bloccarle. Se non scendono è perchè in quel momento il tuo corpo non ci riesce. Ma la paura...
In quel momento, se davvero lo desideri, vuoi cambiare tutto, anche in ginocchio devi metterti, o la va o la spacca... sapendo però che instillare pietà, invece di tenerezza può essere controproducente.


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


Barbara mi spiace molto.. Non riesco ad immaginare quanto ti senti angosciata..
Può essere che torni indietro su questo punto, in fondo penso che lui stia vivendo un terremoto di emozioni.. non credo che sia facile fare una scelta ponderata in queste condizioni..
Forse devi lottare di più, chiedigli di darti una possibilità... ma soprattutto chiedigli di darsi più tempo per prendere una decisione così importante.
In fondo l'ha appena scoperto, no? Ha qualcuno vicino con cui sfogarsi?
Quanto dolore...


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Restera', restera' ... ci sono 2 bambini, molte volte gli uomini sono piu' responsabili delle donne  e ne abbiamo di casi nel forum ...


l'importante è che i bambini non siano un alibi.....


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> l'importante è che i bambini non siano un alibi.....



... in parte lo sono purtroppo 


Mi auguro solo che i bambini non diventano un'arma.


----------



## astonished (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non volgio che resti con me perchè gli faccio pena o perchè mi vede soffrire.



Ciao Barbara,
non farti prendere dalla disperazione, se vuoi ti dico la mia e te la dico essendo stato nella medesima posizione in cui si trova ora tuo marito, ti anticipo sin da ora che noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta a ricostruire ma perchè a differebza vostra, mia moglie alla fine non lo voleva davvero ed era questo che io cercavo di capire nel periodo successivo alla confessione del tradimento da parte sua.

Devi capire che per tuo marito appredere del tuo tradimento è stato un urto tremendo, dolorosissimo, talmente doloroso che nemmeno lui ora ne è totalmente conscio. Io lo ricordo bene quel periodo: io dolore mi aggredì il fisico e la testa, facevo una fatica tremenda a dare la parevenza di una persona stabile specie sul lavore dove c'era gente che dipendeva dalla mie direttive, di certo la prova più difficile della mia vita. Non ce la fai a reggere quello stato a lungo e cercho di spiegarti il perchè debba esserti capitato questo, perchè proprio a te, cerchi di spiegarti l'inspiegabile e non ne esci, perdi qualsiasi punto di riferimento, comincio a non dormire bene, ti reggi con poche ore di sonno, tanti caffè, magari riprendi a fumare......alla fine scoppi e pensi a chi te lo faccia fare ad andare avanti in quello stato e vedi la separazione come un mezzo per uscirne, per rivalerti su chi ti ha fatto del male, ma anche per punire chi ti ha inflitto quella pena, vieni fuori l'orgoglio ferito, capisci che anche per te il tradimento di tua moglie rappresenta una possibilità di rimetterti in gioco ed allora gonfi il petto e sfidi la vita.....però, però, in fondo, nonostante tutto, seppellito dal dolore e dalla rabbia c'è ancora il bene per tua moglie che non puoi aver cancellato di già, e la separazione, spesso inconsciamente, ma molto più spesso volutamente è anche una prova per chi ti ha tradito, la possibilità che si da al traditore di dimostrare quanto sia pentito ed ora tu ti trovi di fronte a quella prova; non so darti un consiglio per superarla ma se te ne stai ad aspettare che tuo marito decida per entrambi e ad accettare con rispetto le sue decisioni allora quasi certamente lo perderai perchè lui ora vuole restare solo e dunque separarsi, dunque lotta, lotta con tutte le tue forze e fagli vedere quanto ci tieni a lui, solo così potrai "parzialmente" risarcirlo, il resto dovrà metterlo lui.

Io spero e vi auguro di risucsire a superare questo momento.

Mi aspetto che tra qualche giorno ci scriverai che tuo marito vuole riprovarci: la cosa mi renderebbe più felice perchè è sempre un peccato sapere di un'unione che si disgrega.


In bocca al lupo.

:smile:


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se ricordi bene, la storia e' andata avanti per ben 9 mesi, lei sposata con 2 bambini ... ma scherziamo? Ora si dispera? ... nel mentre NO?


Sì Marì, sono anche d'accordo che sarebbe stato meglio che si fosse accorta subito dell'errore e che fosse subito tornata su suoi passi.. (magari anche prima di intraprendere una certa strada).. Ma ci sono persone a cui serve più tempo, come ci sono persone a cui serve lo shock di venire scoperti.
E' giusto? Non lo è. Ma accade. Ed è normale che ora si disperi.. non è che si può andare da una persona e dirle cosa provare, come provarlo o quando... 
Io capisco la sua disperazione. Profonda. Perchè lei è stata la causa del suo dolore, del dolore del marito e della possibile 'rottura' della sua famiglia. E proprio perchè la capisco non mi indigna, anche se un comportamento diverso avrebbe risparmiato tutto a tutti.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*come altri*

penso che tu debbaesternare anche col pianto quello che provi,non da sola davanti a lui.
In questo momento tuo marito vuole delle certezze,gia' è in una situazione dove fatica a capire ed ha mille pensieri,se tu non esterni in maniera totale quello che provi,non ti metti a nudo,difficilmente puo' capire quello che provi,sara' piu' tentato a pensare che in fondo si tu ci tieni,ma non piu'
di tanto.

Prendi coraggio e digli quello che senti,non illustrare i pro ed i contro,sei troppo "razionale" di fronte a lui,sii te stessa solo cosi' lui potra' prendere una decisione.

Capisco che con l'errore commesso tu non lo voglia forzare e quindi rimetti a lui la decisione completa,ma sei troppo fredda nell'atteggiamento.....le lacrime se non altro vi avrebbero accomunato,perchè sono sicuro che anche lui le avra' versate.

Io prenderei in mano il telefono e gli farei sentire come ti stai sentendo adesso,non perderei un minuto di piu'.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cazzo, voi è l'empatia una cosa sola eeehhh. Già che ci state perchè non gli date due calci in bocca a stà ragazza.


Beh in effetti a certa gente non parrebbe vero poterlo fare eh?


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì Marì, sono anche d'accordo che sarebbe stato meglio che si fosse accorta subito dell'errore e che fosse subito tornata su suoi passi.. (magari anche prima di intraprendere una certa strada).. Ma ci sono persone a cui serve più tempo, come ci sono persone a cui serve lo shock di venire scoperti.
> E' giusto? Non lo è. Ma accade. Ed è normale che ora si disperi.. non è che si può andare da una persona e dirle cosa provare, come provarlo o quando...
> Io capisco la sua disperazione. Profonda. Perchè lei è stata la causa del suo dolore, del dolore del marito e della possibile 'rottura' della sua famiglia. E proprio perchè la capisco non mi indigna, anche se un comportamento diverso avrebbe risparmiato tutto a tutti.



Io penso Sempre prima ai bambini quando ci sono, perche' sono sempre loro a pagare il prezzo piu' alto.

I figli non sono dei cuccioli di cane/gatto, sono il nostro sangue.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Barbara,
> non farti prendere dalla disperazione, se vuoi ti dico la mia e te la dico essendo stato nella medesima posizione in cui si trova ora tuo marito, ti anticipo sin da ora che noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta a ricostruire ma perchè a differebza vostra, mia moglie alla fine non lo voleva davvero ed era questo che io cercavo di capire nel periodo successivo alla confessione del tradimento da parte sua.
> 
> Devi capire che per tuo marito appredere del tuo tradimento è stato un urto tremendo, dolorosissimo, talmente doloroso che nemmeno lui ora ne è totalmente conscio. Io lo ricordo bene quel periodo: io dolore mi aggredì il fisico e la testa, facevo una fatica tremenda a dare la parevenza di una persona stabile specie sul lavore dove c'era gente che dipendeva dalla mie direttive, di certo la prova più difficile della mia vita. Non ce la fai a reggere quello stato a lungo e cercho di spiegarti il perchè debba esserti capitato questo, perchè proprio a te, cerchi di spiegarti l'inspiegabile e non ne esci, perdi qualsiasi punto di riferimento, comincio a non dormire bene, ti reggi con poche ore di sonno, tanti caffè, magari riprendi a fumare......alla fine scoppi e pensi a chi te lo faccia fare ad andare avanti in quello stato e vedi la separazione come un mezzo per uscirne, per rivalerti su chi ti ha fatto del male, ma anche per punire chi ti ha inflitto quella pena, vieni fuori l'orgoglio ferito, capisci che anche per te il tradimento di tua moglie rappresenta una possibilità di rimetterti in gioco ed allora gonfi il petto e sfidi la vita.....però, però, in fondo, nonostante tutto, seppellito dal dolore e dalla rabbia c'è ancora il bene per tua moglie che non puoi aver cancellato di già, e la separazione, spesso inconsciamente, ma molto più spesso volutamente è anche una prova per chi ti ha tradito, la possibilità che si da al traditore di dimostrare quanto sia pentito ed ora tu ti trovi di fronte a quella prova; non so darti un consiglio per superarla ma se te ne stai ad aspettare che tuo marito decida per entrambi e ad accettare con rispetto le sue decisioni allora quasi certamente lo perderai perchè lui ora vuole restare solo e dunque separarsi, dunque lotta, lotta con tutte le tue forze e fagli vedere quanto ci tieni a lui, solo così potrai "parzialmente" risarcirlo, il resto dovrà metterlo lui.
> ...


Bellissimo sto post! Sei un grande!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa ma... io non ti capisco.
> Che volevo la separazione l'ho detto anche io, quando l'ho detto lo pensavo, ma sono tante le cose che si pensano in certi momenti... e mi capita di pensarci anche adesso, ogni tanto, però sono rimasta. Tuo marito è sotto choc, ma soprattutto non sa cosa pensare, è devastato e tu... ne fai una questione d'orgoglio? Ti dico una cosa con assoluta convinzione: lui non è proprio sicuro di nulla adesso, perchè il suo mondo è andato a pezzi, capisci? Se ci tieni a lui come dici, piangi, supplica, implora, fregatene dell'orgoglio... ma orgoglio di che poi? Ma davvero dopo aver devastato tuo marito tu ti preoccupi del tuo orgoglio?


Maddai Sbri...cosa c'entra l'orgoglio?
Ti pare che in certi casi si ostenti l'orgoglio scemo?
E' suo marito...lui conosce bene lei eh?
Magari se si mette a fare scenette da donnetta...si incazza ancora di più.
Cosa credi?
Guarda che quando mia moglie mi mise difronte al fatto che avevamo fallito e che era meglio pensare di andare ognuno per la propria strada, io ho pianto due giorni...ma mai come allora l'ho amata: cavoli mi toglieva un macigno dal cuore immenso...finalmente io non "dovevo" fare andare bene le cose a tutti i costi.

Barbara, 
Calmati: lui è stato sincero e onesto, ti ha comunicato quali sono i suoi desideri.
Io ti lancio una proposta seria: perchè non tentate un periodo pre separazione di sei mesi?
In questo periodo lui ha tempo di capire e vedere come vivrà senza te, e tu senza lui.
Poi siete due persone sposate con figli...
Spero dal profondo del mio cuore, che tu non faccia scenette idiote, volte a riconquistarlo...perchè se io fossi lui, mi cascherebbero vieppiù le balle.
Ricordati che una separazione sancisce solo che due persone per vari motivi non sono più obbligati a convivere.
Ricordati che è una carta...che potete benissimo stracciare un giorno.

So che non dovrei, lo so, ma quel film di Paolo e Diana di Tinto Brass...come dipinge bene certe cose...

Consiglio pratico: rimboccati le maniche, e dacci dentro con la tua vita.
Poi gli dici, ok, capisco la tua volontà, anche se non mi rendo conto di quello che provi.
Io sono qua...se un giorno ci ripensi, io sono qua.

Nove mesi?
Nove giorni?
Nove minuti?
Nove anni?
Non conta...non conta...
Fu un periodo di merda per entrambi. Amen.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nove mesi sono davvero tanti Cavolo, il tempo di 2 estati!!!
> Il problema è che se il marito si fissa anche su questo intervallo di tempo, rischia di impazzire davvero...
> 
> Quante volte si vedevano, dove, quante volte lo hanno fatto, dove. Quella volta che lei era più distante del solito. Quella volta che è uscita ed è tornata tardi... Tutto gli passa per la mente, si immagina anche lei mentre fa sesso con l'altro, e nei particolari, perchè lui la conosce intimamente. E sa che per 9 mesi quello che pensava fosse una parte di sè... è stata condivisa da un altro uomo. 9 mesi sono tanti, tanti. Troppi.


Senti Andy...non tutti gli uomini sono uguali...
Io mi chiederei...ma dove cazzo ero io...in quei 9 mesi...finchè lei stava con un altro e io non vedevo nè percepivo nulla...
Per il resto non mi immaginerei nulla...è una fetta di vita di mia moglie..in cui io non c'ero.


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...



ma porc.!!!! sempre così dovete fare?
prima fate il danno e poi vi mettete li mogi mogi in un angolo ad aspettare che il tradito decida cosa fare!?!?
se davvero non lo vuoi perdere devi darti una svegliata!!!
cosa credi che si aspettasse come risposta tuo marito?
accetterò con rispetto la tua decisione? lasci a lui pure l' incombenza di decidere se la vostra storia è
finita o meno?

ma combatti *zzo!!! digli che non ti arrendi, fagli capire che per te è importante!


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Andy...non tutti gli uomini sono uguali...
> Io mi chiederei...ma dove cazzo ero io...in quei 9 mesi...finchè lei stava con un altro e io non vedevo nè percepivo nulla...
> Per il resto non mi immaginerei nulla...è una fetta di vita di mia moglie..in cui io non c'ero.


Bisogna vedere il marito cosa sta pensando ora.

Se sta pensando: dove ero stato io in quei 9 mesi. In cosa ho sbagliato io? E se ho sbagliato, perchè lei ha trovato ristoro altrove? Perchè non ha parlato con me? Cazzo, sono il marito, non l'amichetto dei pettegolezzi!

Oppure: mi ha tradito, ha scopato con un altro. Sono stato al fianco di una persona di cui non mi dovevo fidare. E io, che fesso, 9 mesi stavo con una traditrice e non me ne sono accorto.

Io penso che la maggior parte delle persone si faccia la seconda elucubrazione mentale. C'è molto orgoglio nelle persone su queste questioni.


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

Ma Barbara tutto qui quello che avevi da dirgli ?
Non devi essere passiva, devi dirgli che tu non vuoi e perchè,
che hai sbagliato e spiegare perchè, che vuoi ricostruire,
che deve darti una possibilità, che dovete fare un percorso
insieme e parlare. Devi piangere davanti a lui se stai male,
non nasconderti.
Combatti se vuoi restare insieme a lui !!!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Se rispetti il suo voloere come hai fatto sarai separata senza combattere un cavolo. Esterna il tuo cazzo di sentimenti porco Giuda, esterna in questo momento in cui è necessario e non fare come spesso succede a certe donne di esternarli in momenti estremamente sbagliati. Ora è il momento giusto per dirgli che sei una stronza puttana, ma che lo ami e che sei disposta a tutto pur di stare con lui...e quando dico tutto impara a mandare giù molta amarezza.


----------



## kay76 (17 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Barbara,
> non farti prendere dalla disperazione, se vuoi ti dico la mia e te la dico essendo stato nella medesima posizione in cui si trova ora tuo marito, ti anticipo sin da ora che noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta a ricostruire ma perchè a differebza vostra, mia moglie alla fine non lo voleva davvero ed era questo che io cercavo di capire nel periodo successivo alla confessione del tradimento da parte sua.
> 
> Devi capire che per tuo marito appredere del tuo tradimento è stato un urto tremendo, dolorosissimo, talmente doloroso che nemmeno lui ora ne è totalmente conscio. Io lo ricordo bene quel periodo: io dolore mi aggredì il fisico e la testa, facevo una fatica tremenda a dare la parevenza di una persona stabile specie sul lavore dove c'era gente che dipendeva dalla mie direttive, di certo la prova più difficile della mia vita. Non ce la fai a reggere quello stato a lungo e cercho di spiegarti il perchè debba esserti capitato questo, perchè proprio a te, cerchi di spiegarti l'inspiegabile e non ne esci, perdi qualsiasi punto di riferimento, comincio a non dormire bene, ti reggi con poche ore di sonno, tanti caffè, magari riprendi a fumare......alla fine scoppi e pensi a chi te lo faccia fare ad andare avanti in quello stato e vedi la separazione come un mezzo per uscirne, per rivalerti su chi ti ha fatto del male, ma anche per punire chi ti ha inflitto quella pena, vieni fuori l'orgoglio ferito, capisci che anche per te il tradimento di tua moglie rappresenta una possibilità di rimetterti in gioco ed allora gonfi il petto e sfidi la vita.....però, però, in fondo, nonostante tutto, seppellito dal dolore e dalla rabbia c'è ancora il bene per tua moglie che non puoi aver cancellato di già, e la separazione, spesso inconsciamente, ma molto più spesso volutamente è anche una prova per chi ti ha tradito, la possibilità che si da al traditore di dimostrare quanto sia pentito ed ora tu ti trovi di fronte a quella prova; non so darti un consiglio per superarla ma se te ne stai ad aspettare che tuo marito decida per entrambi e ad accettare con rispetto le sue decisioni allora quasi certamente lo perderai perchè lui ora vuole restare solo e dunque separarsi, dunque lotta, lotta con tutte le tue forze e fagli vedere quanto ci tieni a lui, solo così potrai "parzialmente" risarcirlo, il resto dovrà metterlo lui.
> ...


Hai detto tutto...condivido in pieno il tuo post.
La sofferenza è tale, che ti prende tutto, il corpo e la mente.
Ti rendi conto che la tua vita è  andata in pezzi. Ciò in cui credevi, e che magari avevi voluto con tutto il cuore e fatto sacrifici per avere non c'e' più, e fà male pensare che te l'abbia tolto proprio la persona che amavi, con cui hai costruito e condiviso tutto. Fà veramente un male pazzesco.
E allora si, l'unica via d'uscita pensi sia la separazione. 
Pensi che forse lasciarsi sia l'unico modo in cui ti potrai liberare dalla sofferenza e voltare pagina.

Quindi Barbara, devi lottare con tutta te stessa. 
Devi dirgli tutto, quello che pensi, quello che provi, devi metterti a nudo completamente. 
Non puoi lasciarlo andare così.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere il marito cosa sta pensando ora.
> 
> Se sta pensando: dove ero stato io in quei 9 mesi. In cosa ho sbagliato io? E se ho sbagliato, perchè lei ha trovato ristoro altrove? Perchè non ha parlato con me? Cazzo, sono il marito, non l'amichetto dei pettegolezzi!
> 
> ...


Appunto io fesso...
Io fesso che non me ne sono accorto...
Io che pensavo che andasse tutto bene...
Io che sono il miglior marito del mondo vero?
Io che sono il dio in terra
Io che sono senza difetti nè macchia
Io che sono santo integerrimo pulito

Ma mettiamo l'ipotesi di considerare la nostra moglie, carne della nostra carne...
Perchè prendere in odio la nostra carne?

Nove mesi...
Ma lei non mi ha lasciato o abbandonato per questo suo nuovo lui...

Sono tante le dinamiche...
Ok...la fanculizzo...
Quindi io devo pure lasciare la mia casa...i miei figli ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ne riceverò pure un danno economico...
Ma andavo d'accordo con lei oppure no?
La amo ancora? Anche se le è capitata sta cosa qua?

Ma se ci separiamo...tutti sapranno che sono un cornuto...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Soluzione: non sposarsi e convivere con una persona compiacente.

Unica regola: quando torni a casa, se vedi l'asciugamano sulla maniglia... stasera esci con i tuoi amici, che è meglio.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cazzo, voi è l'empatia una cosa sola eeehhh. Già che ci state perchè non gli date due calci in bocca a stà ragazza.


Mi associo a Tuba.
Facile tirare la prima pietra, eh? per poi retrarre la mano e dire "non sono mica stato io"...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi associo a Tuba.
> Facile tirare la prima pietra, eh? per poi retrarre la mano e dire "non sono mica stato io"...


Elena e chi ha tirato la pientra e retratto la mano?

Io riconfermo cio' che ho scritto e penso.


----------



## Sole (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se rispetti il suo voloere come hai fatto sarai separata senza combattere un cavolo. Esterna il tuo cazzo di sentimenti porco Giuda, esterna in questo momento in cui è necessario e non fare come spesso succede a certe donne di esternarli in momenti estremamente sbagliati. Ora è il momento giusto per dirgli che sei una stronza puttana, ma che lo ami e *che sei disposta a tutto pur di stare con lui*...e quando dico tutto impara a mandare giù molta amarezza.


Sì, ma solo se è vero e se è quello che senti.

Perchè se hai tradito qualcosa in te ti ha mosso in quella direzione. E se tuo marito sta male, se non riesce a sopportare questa cosa, prima di promettere mari e monti, prima di combattere, dovresti almeno essere sicura di ciò per cui vuoi farlo: devi capire perchè hai tradito e sentirti sicura del fatto che non succederà più. E non è così scontato, sai.


----------



## passante (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> E' tornato a casa e abbiamo appena finito di parlare.
> Mi ha comunicarto che vuole chiedere la seprazione. Non ce la fa ad andare avanti così, sta troppo male.
> Io gli ho chiesto se è sicuro di questa sua decisione, gli ho detto se ha valutato tutti gli aspetti (positivi e negativi)
> e gli ho detto che comunque la accetterò con rispetto.
> ...


va bene, ma domani digli che ami solo lui (se è vero) che non puoi nemmeno pensare di stare senza di lui (sempre se è vero) che vorresti tornare indietro e cambiare tutto ma che non puoi e che pensare di separarvi ti distrugge (se è vero). barbara, se sono queste le cose che provi e che senti gliele devi dire. io credo che lui si aspetti di sentirlo.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elena e chi ha tirato la pientra e retratto la mano?
> 
> Io riconfermo cio' che ho scritto e penso.


Anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, ma domani digli che ami solo lui (se è vero) che non puoi nemmeno pensare di stare senza di lui (sempre se è vero) che vorresti tornare indietro e cambiare tutto ma che non puoi e che pensare di separarvi ti distrugge (se è vero). barbara, se sono queste le cose che provi e che senti gliele devi dire. io credo che lui si aspetti di sentirlo.


Lui si aspetta qualcosa di eclatante, esplosivo  le lacrime (secondo me) gli stanno sul culo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Anch'io.



Allora non ce l'avevi con me


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se ci tieni a lui come dici, piangi, supplica, implora, fregatene dell'orgoglio... ma orgoglio di che poi? Ma davvero dopo aver devastato tuo marito tu ti preoccupi del tuo orgoglio?


Ecco appunto.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora non ce l'avevi con me


Con te? 
Mari', questo forum mi piace.
Mi dispiace quando leggo giudizi calati dall'alto come lame di ghigliottine, anche se chi li esprime avrà certamente le sue buone ragioni per farlo, ma poi penso che dietro ogni parola c'è indiscutibilmente un vissuto, spesso doloroso e traumatico, forse non ancora del tutto superato. Scriviamo qui e proiettiamo le nostre sensazioni su ciò che leggiamo, ci mettiamo a nudo e ci accaloriamo. E' facile essere suscettibili e prendersela. In un certo senso è terapeutico.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi associo a Tuba.
> Facile tirare la prima pietra, eh? per poi retrarre la mano e dire "non sono mica stato io"...


E questo cosa vorrebbe dire? Chi ha retratto la mano?
Visto che Tubarao si riferiva a me e a Mari' ripeto che io penso effettivamente quello che ho scritto, veramente mi dispiace per Barbara71 perché comunque vedo che soffre (e già lo avevo scritto anche qualche pagina indietro) però penso comunque quello che ho scritto riguardo il rischio che ha accettato di correre.

Poi ognuno è libero di interpretare come meglio crede quello che scrivo ;-)


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Con te?
> Mari', questo forum mi piace.
> Mi dispiace quando leggo giudizi calati dall'alto come lame di ghigliottine, anche se chi li esprime avrà certamente le sue buone ragioni per farlo, ma poi penso che dietro ogni parola c'è indiscutibilmente un vissuto, spesso doloroso e traumatico, forse non ancora del tutto superato. Scriviamo qui e proiettiamo le nostre sensazioni su ciò che leggiamo, ci mettiamo a nudo e ci accaloriamo. E' facile essere suscettibili e prendersela. In un certo senso è terapeutico.



Elena devi capire che io non sono per il PAT PAT sulla spalla, sono per gli scossoni, specialmente quando ci sono i bambini di mezzo.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E questo cosa vorrebbe dire? Chi ha retratto la mano?
> Visto che Tubarao si riferiva a me e a Mari' ripeto che io penso effettivamente quello che ho scritto, veramente mi dispiace per Barbara71 perché comunque vedo che soffre (e già lo avevo scritto anche qualche pagina indietro) però penso comunque quello che ho scritto riguardo il rischio che ha accettato di correre.
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di interpretare come meglio crede quello che scrivo ;-)


Vorrebbe dire farsi dei pregiudizi e dare dei giudizi (tirare la prima pietra), salvo poi negare di avere pregiudizi ed esprimere giudizi (retrarre la mano). E' già successo in passato.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elena devi capire che io non sono per il PAT PAT sulla spalla, sono per gli scossoni, specialmente quando ci sono i bambini di mezzo.


E va bon. Però non infieriamo troppo con gli scossoni, ok? altrimenti diventa un po' come sparare sulla croce rossa ;-)


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire farsi dei pregiudizi e dare dei giudizi (tirare la prima pietra), salvo poi negare di avere pregiudizi ed esprimere giudizi (retrarre la mano). E' già successo in passato.


Se per te avere un opinione personale ed esprimerla è farsi pregiudizi e dare giudizi allora hai ragione. Io invece non la penso cosi...c'è una bella differenza tra avere un'opinione e giudicare...un opinione ce l'hanno tutti...poi se quando è contraria alla vostra diventa un giudizio..allora non so che farci
Comunque non ho negato quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Ahh, io non ritraggo mai la mia mano, Barbara 71 è disperata solo adesso che è stata scoperta e perderà probabilmente tutto perchè media tutto con troppa razionalità, quando in questi momenti un uomo tradito vorrebbe vedere un minimo di dolore e pentimento negli occhi della propria ex donna. Risultato? Poteva pensarci bene prima di amare suo marito, non è credibile agli occhi di lui, non è affatto credibile e per esserlo deve fare una rinuncia enorme, una rinuncia che prima mai avrebbe fatto per nulla al mondo, solo così mostrerà a lui che non vuole stare nel matrimonio solo per comodità.
Barbara, adesso pensa bene alla rinuncia, può essere su tutto, ricorda, ma che sia qualcosa di importante per te da rinunciare e che dia un evidente vantaggio a tuo marito.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> E va bon. Però non infieriamo troppo con gli scossoni, ok? altrimenti diventa un po' come sparare sulla croce rossa ;-)



Ancora? Elena edddai! ... qua le uniche vittime Innocenti sono i banbini ... per la leggerezza del comportamento di Barbara e, la "giustificata" incazzatura del marito (inconorato) quelli che rischiano di perdere la serenita'/tranqullita' della propria famiglia sono i bimbi.



Non e' una scopata e via, e'/era una relazione cazzarola


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se per te avere un opinione personale ed esprimerla è farsi pregiudizi e dare giudizi allora hai ragione. Io invece non la penso cosi...c'è una bella differenza tra avere un'opinione e giudicare...un opinione ce l'hanno tutti...poi se quando è contraria alla vostra diventa un giudizio..allora non so che farci
> Comunque non ho negato quello che ho scritto.


Niko, è tutto ok. Sulla differenza tra opinioni e giudizi la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se per te avere un opinione personale ed esprimerla è farsi pregiudizi e dare giudizi allora hai ragione. Io invece non la penso cosi...c'è una bella differenza tra avere un'*opinione* e giudicare...un opinione ce l'hanno tutti...poi se quando è contraria alla vostra diventa un *giudizio*..allora non so che farci
> Comunque non ho negato quello che ho scritto.


... idea, parere, opinione, valutazione e giudizio sono tutti sinonimi tra loro


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Marì onestamente se la famiglia si sfascia vorei sottolineare che sarebbe per la fregola e stottolineo fregola di Barbara, quindi se i suoi figli soffriranno, sappia che la colpa è sua e soltanto sua, suo marito ha il diritto di volere la separazione e poi il divorzio da una moglie che è stata fedifraga per bene 9 mesi. Ecco perchè dico che i genitori fedifraghi sono cattivi genitori, perchè nel caso della distruzione della famiglia è il fedifrago ad aver innescato questa bomba.
Auguri a Barbara che vorrei vedere più determinata a dimostrare a suo marito qualcosa.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... idea, parere, opinione, valutazione e giudizio sono tutti sinonimi tra loro


Marì, qui si fanno le seghe alle formiche con queste finezze!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahh, io non ritraggo mai la mia mano, Barbara 71 è disperata solo adesso che è stata scoperta e perderà probabilmente tutto perchè media tutto con troppa razionalità, quando in questi momenti un uomo tradito vorrebbe vedere un minimo di dolore e pentimento negli occhi della propria ex donna. Risultato? Poteva pensarci bene prima di amare suo marito, non è credibile agli occhi di lui, non è affatto credibile e per esserlo deve fare una rinuncia enorme, una rinuncia che prima mai avrebbe fatto per nulla al mondo, solo così mostrerà a lui che non vuole stare nel matrimonio solo per comodità.
> Barbara, adesso pensa bene alla rinuncia, può essere su tutto, ricorda, ma che sia qualcosa di importante per te da rinunciare e che dia un evidente vantaggio a tuo marito.



Ed io cosa ho detto? ... deve sorprenderlo!


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, qui si fanno le *seghe alle formiche* con queste finezze!!!!




:sorpreso:

:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Niko74 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... idea, parere, opinione, valutazione e giudizio sono tutti sinonimi tra loro


E vabbeh, mica giro col vocabolario dei sinonimi sotto braccio 
Comunque si capisce quello che intendo...spero


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E vabbeh, mica giro col vocabolario dei sinonimi sotto braccio
> Comunque si capisce quello che intendo...spero




:yes:​


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ancora? Elena edddai! ... qua le uniche vittime Innocenti sono i banbini ... per la leggerezza del comportamento di Barbara e, la "giustificata" incazzatura del marito (inconorato) quelli che rischiano di perdere la serenita'/tranqullita' della propria famiglia sono i bimbi.
> 
> 
> 
> Non e' una scopata e via, e'/era una relazione cazzarola


Ma Mari', non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere. Non è detto che l'unica via d'uscita sia la separazione e anche se lo fosse non è detto che sia veicolo solo di male. E poi, guarda, tu sei la dimostrazione vivente che persino dopo un divorzio si può tornare insieme e ripartire da zero. Tu stessa sei solita ribadire che il tradimento ti ha restituito un marito migliore. Sei di esempio che la vita nella sua complessità può sorprenderci. Per questo mi colpisce ogni volta che leggo i tuoi commenti così drastici e categorici.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... idea, parere, opinione, valutazione e giudizio sono tutti sinonimi tra loro


Non per fare le seghe alle formiche , ma non la penso così. 
Prendo atto che tu la pensi diversamente e va bene così.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ma Mari', non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere. Non è detto che l'unica via d'uscita sia la separazione e anche se lo fosse non è detto che sia veicolo solo di male. E poi, guarda, tu sei la dimostrazione vivente che persino dopo un divorzio si può tornare insieme e ripartire da zero. Tu stessa sei solita ribadire che il tradimento ti ha restituito un marito migliore. Sei di esempio che la vita nella sua complessità può sorprenderci. Per questo *mi colpisce ogni volta che leggo i tuoi commenti così drastici e categorici.*


Lo so, pero' pochi sanno tutto quello che mio marito ha fatto e fa per non perdermi, anche tuttora (da 8 anni) ... io sono difficile, complicata lo so,  solo l'amore (quello vero) puo' percorrere certe starde.

Io a Barbara le posso solo dire che la sua strada sara segnata da lacrime e sangue ... la questione e': Ce la fara'? C'e' abbastanza amore e vero pentimento?


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non per fare le seghe alle formiche , ma non la penso così.
> Prendo atto che tu la pensi diversamente e va bene così.



Mica siamo gemelle


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, pero' pochi sanno tutto quello che mio marito ha fatto e fa per non perdermi, anche tuttora (da 8 anni) ... io sono difficile, complicata lo so,  solo l'amore (quello vero) puo' percorrere certe starde.
> 
> Io a Barbara le posso solo dire che la sua strada sara segnata da lacrime e sangue ... la questione e': Ce la fara'? C'e' abbastanza amore e vero pentimento?


Amore e pentimento non saranno sufficienti. Ci vorranno anche impegno e coraggio. Ci vorrà la testa, non soltanto il cuore.
Ciao Mari'.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara dovrà sputare sangue per un tempo doppio rispetto al triplo del tempo che potrebbe solo pensare di passare nel limbo della merda, quindi che si prepari, il suo metro di giudizio non varrà più una cicca, lei come persone sull'argomento non varrà più una cicca, sarà solo e solamente suo marito a decidere se e quando starà bene...solo se vorrà proseguire con lei. Semplicemente bisogna avere le palle per fare così, nel caso opposto mi aspetterei da Barbara la più completa remissività in sede di separazione senza richieste idiote.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Amore e pentimento non saranno sufficienti. Ci vorranno anche impegno e coraggio. Ci vorrà la testa, non soltanto il cuore.
> Ciao Mari'.



Prima il cuore, la testa dopo insieme all'impegno e tanto coraggio.

Ciao Elena


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Barbara dovrà sputare sangue per un tempo doppio rispetto al triplo del tempo che potrebbe solo pensare di passare nel limbo della merda, quindi che si prepari, il suo metro di giudizio non varrà più una cicca, lei come persone sull'argomento non varrà più una cicca, sarà solo e solamente suo marito a decidere se e quando starà bene...solo se vorrà proseguire con lei. Semplicemente *bisogna avere le palle* per fare così, nel caso opposto mi aspetterei da Barbara la più completa remissività in sede di separazione senza richieste idiote.



Nella vita le palle bisogna sempre tenerle pronte per l'uso nell'armadio Danie'


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... idea, parere, opinione, valutazione e giudizio sono tutti sinonimi tra loro


No...Marì...se conosci la lingua italiana...cambia:
1 Idea, giudizio individuale, punto di vista soggettivo SIN parere, convinzione: o. giusta; condividere un'o. || essere dell'o., ritenere, credere | o. corrente, prevalente, quella della maggioranza | o. pubblica, il giudizio che la maggior parte della gente ha o dà su qlcu. o su qlco.; estens. la collettività, i cittadini stessi in quanto esprimono giudizi e pareri: dura reazione dell'o. pubblica | giornale d'o., indipendente da un partito politico | sondaggio d'o., ricerca, indagine statistica sui gusti, sui giudizi, sugli orientamenti della gente

2 Considerazione, stima, concetto: avere una buona, una cattiva o. di qlcu. o di qlco. || avere un'alta o. di sé, stimarsi molto, vantarsi

giudizio
[giu-dì-zio] s.m. (pl. -zi)

    1 Ciò che si pensa di qlcu. o di qlco., valutazione che si dà su persone, fatti, ecc.: g. critico, equilibrato, personale, imparziale, obiettivo; esprimere un g. || a mio (tuo, suo ecc.) g., secondo me (te, lui ecc.)

    2 Capacità di giudicare, di distinguere il bene dal male e, più in gener., di valutare persone e cose SIN discernimento, senno: persona di g.; buon senso, senso di responsabilità: ragazzi senza g.; avere g. || mettere g., cominciare a comportarsi responsabilmente

    3 dir. Iter giudiziario nel suo complesso, processo: g. civile, penale; fase dibattimentale del processo penale: arrivare al g.; sentenza, verdetto emesso al termine di un processo: g. di assoluzione || citare, comparire in g., davanti all'autorità giudiziaria

    4 estens. Decisione che conclude una contesa, che premia o castiga || g. di Dio, giudizio di innocenza o di colpevolezza desunto dalla conservazione o dalla perdita della salute o dell'integrità fisica al termine di ardue prove alle quali la persona sospettata veniva sottoposta; è detta anche ordalia | G. universale, secondo la religione giudaico-cristiana, quello che Dio emetterà nei confronti di tutti gli uomini alla fine del mondo

    5 Decisione con cui una persona o un collegio giudicante assegna una vittoria, una promozione ecc.: g. della giuria

    6 filos. Proposizione che collega in vario modo un oggetto e un predicato

    • sec. XIII

In altre parole...l'opinione è nella sfera soggettiva...un giudizio con un secondo me davanti...
Il giudizio...è un'etichetta che appioppiamo alle persone...

Il problema dei giudizi...è che sono coercitivi...creano una battaglia di opinione affinchè tutto il mondo veda secondo un certo modo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì onestamente se la famiglia si sfascia vorei sottolineare che sarebbe per la fregola e stottolineo fregola di Barbara, quindi se i suoi figli soffriranno, sappia che la colpa è sua e soltanto sua, suo marito ha il diritto di volere la separazione e poi il divorzio da una moglie che è stata fedifraga per bene 9 mesi. Ecco perchè dico che i genitori fedifraghi sono cattivi genitori, perchè nel caso della distruzione della famiglia è il fedifrago ad aver innescato questa bomba.
> Auguri a Barbara che vorrei vedere più determinata a dimostrare a suo marito qualcosa.


Ma chi se ne frega...
L'importante è capire come mai lei è diventata fedifraga per nove mesi no?
Lei deve capire questo...
Ma anche lui.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Tuba … se alcuni utenti non dimostrano tanta empatia per Barbara, 
forse è anche perché lei stessa non fa trapelare tanta empatia per il marito … 
almeno questa è la mia impressione. 

Io credo, che se per un attimo lei si fosse abbandonata per mettersi nei panni di suo marito … 
altro che “rispetto la tua decisione” e “non piango” … 

Il marito non vede altra soluzione, per il momento, che la separazione per superare e sopportare lo shock e il dolore. 
E lei non li porge la mano … lo lascia solo … 

Nel mio caso è stato proprio quel momento, che mi ha fatto tornare indietro … 
lui era arrivato all’estremo nel chiedere perdono e che era pronto di sopportare tutto e di condividere il mio dolore … 
un momento, che ha rivelato quello che noi in realtà siamo … 

Sono proprio i momenti che decidono … perché fanno trapelare quello che siamo … 

Barbara ha pensato a se stessa e non al marito … 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2011)

Purtrooppo conta il tempo....9 ore son diverse da 9 mesi...altrochè.....!Barbara mi dispiace ma ogni tanto si paga per i propri errori....il tuo è durato 9 mesi....anche se la tua disperazione mi colpisce.....ma a sfidare la vita impunemente ogni tanto ci si fa male...!Magari lo capiranno anche i Professoroni che girano quì dentro......!!!


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *Tuba … se alcuni utenti non dimostrano tanta empatia per Barbara,
> forse è anche perché lei stessa non fa trapelare tanta empatia per il marito …
> ...


E' così. Come consolare qualcuno che racconta che dell'altro non gliene frega nulla?

Logicamente si deve attendere qualcuno che le risponda: e a me non frega nulla di te...


----------



## Barbara71 (18 Ottobre 2011)

Buon giorno a tutti.
Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
Che bello, non potete capire cosa ho provato in quel momento...
Lo amo, lo amo queste sono le parole che mi sento di gridare....
Ora sono tornata ottimista, so che ce la possimao fare.....
Metterò tutta me stesa in questa rinascita/ricostruzione del rapporto...
Grazie a che a voi per il conforto di questi giorni..... vi terrò informati.


----------



## erab (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
> Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
> Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
> ...


aaaahhhhhh, finalmente l' hai detto!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Sto bene*

Il caso è chiuso.








ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Ehmmmm*

Fai una cosa,non risponderci piu' all'altro he he he...









ciao blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai Sbri...cosa c'entra l'orgoglio?
> Ti pare che in certi casi si ostenti l'orgoglio scemo?
> E' suo marito...lui conosce bene lei eh?
> Magari se si mette a fare scenette da donnetta...si incazza ancora di più.
> Cosa credi?


 Guarda che è stata lei a dire che non ha fatto scene perchè ha paura che il marito resti per pietà... come lo chiami questo?
Voglio dire... lui ha detto che sta troppo male per restare... non si è preoccupato di non mostrare quanto è distrutto... scene da donnette dici? Secondo me in certi momenti ci può stare anche di mettersi a nudo, di dover dimostrare qualcosa, di umiliarsi anche, non per un contrappasso per l'umiliazione che lei ha causato a lui, ma perchè non se ne può fare a meno, semplicemente si fa qualunque cosa per dimostrare il proprio amore. Donnette dici? Secondo me le donnette sono quelle che basano il loro comportamento sul calcolo, che piangono o hanno orgasmi a comando, non chi si lascia andare ai propri sentimenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
> Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
> Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
> ...


Barbara, sono contenta e vi faccio tanti auguri, di cuore. Metticela tutta, e se davvero senti di amare tuo marito, gridalo anche a lui.... ciao


----------



## Barbara71 (18 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Barbara, sono contenta e vi faccio tanti auguri, di cuore. Metticela tutta, e se davvero senti di amare tuo marito, gridalo anche a lui.... ciao


Grazie.
Da oggi è iniziata una nuova storia, una nuova vita che voglio reimpostare con mio marito nel migliore dei modi.
So che sicuramente ci saranno ancora momenti brutti ma non mi scoraggio.... adesso so quello che voglio e quello che devo recuperare con lui.


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
> Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
> Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
> ...


Come dire....il buon giorno si vede dal mattino.

Il merito è anche tuo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*E vabe'*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il merito è anche tuo.



Non esageriamo pero',il merito è dell'amore che suo marito prova per i suoi figli e,della paura di rimaner solo...

Io non penso che suo marito si sia accorto del tradimento ieri,un tradimento si sente, se si ama veramente non si vuol vedere è molto probabile che lui in questi mesi si sia parlato molto e si sia raccontato un sacco di fesserie per continuare a crederci.
Responsabilita',giudizio,abitudini,paura ?!!
Tutto ci sta' ma non venitemi a dire che dopo un tradimento la persona che decide di starti accanto ti ama come prima he.
Poi arriva il bello,lui diventa piu' stronzo e lei le corre dietro,classico.

Ci si rassegna punto.

Qui forse siamo in quattro gatti a non essere sposati/conviventi ma alla fine sarmo un po' "soli" ma almento non prendiamo per il culo la nostra vita! 






ciao blu


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non esageriamo pero',il merito è dell'amore che suo marito prova per i suoi figli e,della paura di rimaner solo...
> 
> Io non penso che suo marito si sia accorto del tradimento ieri,un tradimento si sente, se si ama veramente non si vuol vedere è molto probabile che lui in questi mesi si sia parlato molto e si sia raccontato un sacco di fesserie per continuare a crederci.
> Responsabilita',giudizio,abitudini,paura ?!!
> ...


E invece secondo me fa tutto parte del gioco. Rispetto la tua idea di vita irreprensibile, ma io sono abituato a gurdarmi dentro e a vedere l'effetto che le azioni altrui hanno su di me...scopro che la vita che conosco non è altro che compromessi con me e con gli altri.

Cosi come giudico compromesso la tua scelta. Comunque non vuol dire prendere di petto il problema.

Mai tornerei indietro per ritornare a vivere l'illusione che come molti mi ero costruito e pensavo di preservare.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtrooppo conta il tempo....9 ore son diverse da 9 mesi...altrochè.....!Barbara mi dispiace ma ogni tanto si paga per i propri errori....il tuo è durato 9 mesi....anche se la tua disperazione mi colpisce.....ma a sfidare la vita impunemente ogni tanto ci si fa male...!*Magari lo capiranno anche i Professoroni che girano quì dentro......!!!*


Nipotone lascia perdere :cooldue:  Tanto va 'a lancella abbascio ô puzzo, ca ce rummane 'a maneca  :rotfl:

... e' a'sciut na maestr, e trasut nu professo' :smile: i ch'tiatr ch'e' a vita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*No no*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E invece secondo me fa tutto parte del gioco. Rispetto la tua idea di vita irreprensibile, ma io sono abituato a gurdarmi dentro e a vedere l'effetto che le azioni altrui hanno su di me...scopro che la vita che conosco non è altro che compromessi con me e con gli altri.
> 
> Cosi come giudico compromesso la tua scelta. Comunque non vuol dire prendere di petto il problema.
> 
> Mai tornerei indietro per ritornare a vivere l'illusione che come molti mi ero costruito e pensavo di preservare.



Irreprensibile?!! Io,non penso.

E solo un modo di essere piu' sinceri con se stessi secondo me,alcuni comportamenti ti possono far reagire sicuro,ma da qui a dire che il merito sia chi commette taluni comportamenti mi sembra esagerato,se una persona regisce è che quella cosa le ha fatto scattare un non so' che(difficile da spiegare ma sicuramente hai capito)...
Molte volte si reagisce a comportamenti,azioni altrui e le uniche persone che si accorgono di cio' siamo noi io ed io,in questo caso io e te.
Guarda cosa pensi siamo noi che prendiamo cio' che vogliamo sai,nella quasi totalita dei casi loro non ci volevano far reagire!!!




ciao blu


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara, che bella notizia 
Tieni duro e parlatene, apriti con lui e cercate di capire cosa non andava tra voi.
Vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.

Non credo che tuo marito abbia fatto questa scelta per i figli nè tantomento
per mantenere l'immagine della famiglia unita.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtrooppo conta il tempo....9 ore son diverse da 9 mesi...altrochè.....!Barbara mi dispiace ma ogni tanto si paga per i propri errori....il tuo è durato 9 mesi....anche se la tua disperazione mi colpisce.....ma a sfidare la vita impunemente ogni tanto ci si fa male...!Magari lo capiranno anche i Professoroni che girano quì dentro......!!!


Oscuro....ci sono le maestrone non i professoroni..


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Applausi*



stellanuova ha detto:


> Barbara, che bella notizia
> Tieni duro e parlatene, apriti con lui e cercate di capire cosa non andava tra voi.
> Vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.
> 
> ...



Addirittura da eroina ora ,applausi Barbara tradiscilo ancora tanto per ora ti è andata bene...

Scusate ma io tante volte preferisco il crudo e duro Daniele,ma che cazzo chi tradisce poverino,chi viene tradito poverino...


Bhe cio mi fa piacere di non essere ad oggi e da tempi remoti in essuna di queste due parti,almeno poverino mi rimbalza...


ciao pover blu


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Irreprensibile?!! Io,non penso.
> 
> E solo un modo di essere piu' sinceri con se stessi secondo me,alcuni comportamenti ti possono far reagire sicuro,ma da qui a dire che il merito sia chi commette taluni comportamenti mi sembra esagerato,se una persona regisce è che quella cosa le ha fatto scattare un non so' che(difficile da spiegare ma sicuramente hai capito)...
> Molte volte si reagisce a comportamenti,azioni altrui e le uniche persone che si accorgono di cio' siamo noi io ed io,in questo caso io e te.
> ...


Blu, sono limitato, non mi è chiaro il concetto. Comunque...

Non ho mai tradito e considero il rispetto quale requisito principale di ogni rapporto. 

Guardo me stesso, osservo le azioni altrui...cerco il rispetto nelle persone. In Barbara io l'ho trovato, quello che ha fatto per arrivare alle sue conclusioni per me è solo un mezzo. Non esiste vita senza tradimento.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Barbara, che bella notizia
> Tieni duro e parlatene, apriti con lui e cercate di capire cosa non andava tra voi.
> Vedrai che arriveranno tempi migliori.
> 
> ...


E' inutile tirare ad indovinare, solo il Tempo rivelera' i motivi che lo hanno spinto a questa soluzione ... se son fiori fioriranno :smile:


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' inutile tirare ad indovinare, solo il Tempo rivelera' i motivi che lo hanno spinto a questa soluzione ... se son fiori fioriranno :smile:


E' verissimo Marì. Ma è anche continuità, niente può restare uguale a com'era, ma mutando in un certo senso si preserva.


----------



## Barbara71 (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Addirittura da eroina ora ,applausi Barbara tradiscilo ancora tanto per ora ti è andata bene...
> 
> Scusate ma io tante volte preferisco il crudo e duro Daniele,ma che cazzo chi tradisce poverino,chi viene tradito poverino...
> 
> ...


Caro utente credo che una risposta ti sia dovuta.
Non mi considero ne un'eroina ne tanto meno una donnaccia. non ho bisogno di applausi.
Sono una persona come te, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, una persona che certamente ha sbagliato e sicuramente dovrà pagare per i suoi errori, ma nel contempo vuole cercare di recuperare.
Sono una persona che crede che nella vita ci può essere una seconda (leggi bene seconda con terza) opportunità per recuperare.
Sono una donna che, dopo aver toccato il fondo, si impegnerà a "ritrovare" e recuperare un marito che con il gesto di questa mattina mi ha dimostrato amore.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' verissimo Marì. Ma è anche continuità, *niente può restare uguale a com'era*, ma mutando in un certo senso si preserva.


Niente resta comunque a come era ... il cambiamente comunque e' naturale, con un tradimento o senza.

Possiamo solo sperare che si cambia sempre in meglio nella vita.


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente resta comunque a come era ... il cambiamente comunque e' naturale, con un tradimento o senza.
> 
> Possiamo solo sperare che si cambia sempre in meglio nella vita.


Brava, è il migliorarsi che conta. Con questa filosofia non hai contagiato tuo marito in fondo?


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Brava, è il migliorarsi che conta. *Con questa filosofia non hai contagiato tuo marito in fondo?*



Naturalmente

La vita e' una scelta, scegliamo noi cosa vogliamo essere ... mio marito rifiutava, schifava cio' che aveva fatto e, di questo passo non ne usciva ... io gli dissi che finche' non riconosceva a se stesso che lui "volendo" era anche "quell'individuo" non ne sarebbe uscito.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che è stata lei a dire che non ha fatto scene perchè ha paura che il marito resti per pietà... come lo chiami questo?
> Voglio dire... lui ha detto che sta troppo male per restare... non si è preoccupato di non mostrare quanto è distrutto... scene da donnette dici? Secondo me in certi momenti ci può stare anche di mettersi a nudo, di dover dimostrare qualcosa, di umiliarsi anche, non per un contrappasso per l'umiliazione che lei ha causato a lui, ma perchè non se ne può fare a meno, semplicemente si fa qualunque cosa per dimostrare il proprio amore. Donnette dici? Secondo me le donnette sono quelle che basano il loro comportamento sul calcolo, che piangono o hanno orgasmi a comando, non chi si lascia andare ai propri sentimenti.


Ah è quello l'orgoglio femminile? Ah ho capito...
Sulle ultime due righe mi hai aperto un mondo...
Chi non si lascia andare ai propri sentimenti...
Ehi ma guarda che è pericoloso eh?
Poi si soffre eh?
Poi si è nudi difronte all'altro eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...sui calcoli...quante volte AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...le calcolatrici...hanno sbagliato i calcoli con me...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Ma mi segno tutte ste cose...tu sei figa da morire comunque!
C'è da combattere con te!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente credo che una risposta ti sia dovuta.
> Non mi considero ne un'eroina ne tanto meno una donnaccia. non ho bisogno di applausi.
> Sono una persona come te, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, una persona che certamente ha sbagliato e sicuramente dovrà pagare per i suoi errori, ma nel contempo vuole cercare di recuperare.
> Sono una persona che crede che nella vita ci può essere una seconda (leggi bene seconda con terza) opportunità per recuperare.
> Sono una donna che, dopo aver toccato il fondo, si impegnerà a "ritrovare" e recuperare un marito che con il gesto di questa mattina mi ha dimostrato amore.


Eh ma sai la rabbia nel vedere che tuo marito ti concede la grazia? Eh?
Ricordati che è bontà sua...e qui manifesta un animo grande e non debole...
Vuol dire che lui riconosce quello che tu hai fatto per lui, nonostante questa disgrazia...
In fondo magari, per capire quanto lo amavi, hai dovuto correre il serio rischio di perderlo...
Se non lo amavi ti dicevi...ok caro...inoltra le pratiche che firmo!

Si tuo marito un grande...
Ed è importante che AI TUOI OCCHI sia un grande...
Lascia pure che altra gente vi veda un coglione...solo perchè se la sente di continuare con te...

E ricordati: non sei la morosa di Daniele eh?
Con questo ho detto tutto!


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Barbara,

mi fa piacere leggere, che tuo marito vuole riprovare ... 

ma leggere che hai toccato il fondo, mi fa capire, che ancora non hai capito ... 

ti auguro tanta forza per questo viaggio ...

sienne


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
> Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
> Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
> ...


Barbara, adesso allora ti dico cosa dovrai aspettarti, tuo marito potrà avere atteggiamenti strani, potrà scherzare sul fatto che tu hai tradito e tu non dovrai mettere il muso, potrà anche offenderti dicendoti cose orribili in suoi momenti down...e tu dovrai amarlo maggiormente in quel momento.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Barbara, adesso allora ti dico cosa dovrai aspettarti, tuo marito potrà avere atteggiamenti strani, potrà scherzare sul fatto che tu hai tradito e tu non dovrai mettere il muso, potrà anche offenderti dicendoti cose orribili in suoi momenti down...e tu dovrai amarlo maggiormente in quel momento.


Daniele NOI mariti...
Non siamo tutti...come te..NON marito.
Piantala con ste cazzate...


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Bhe Conte, solitamente i maritio del cazzo sono uomini e le mogli del cazzo sono donne ed è comune per i traditi avere alternate delle fasi down e a questa donna bisogna dire cosa può succedere, senza dirle "si, adesso sarà tutto bello e lucente", lei potrebbe un giorno di questi essere paragonata ad una meretrice e dovrà saper mettere in saccoccia e non rispondere, se non lo farà la separazione sarà ineviutabile, diventerà solo spostata nel futuro.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe Conte, solitamente i maritio del cazzo sono uomini e le mogli del cazzo sono donne ed è comune per i traditi avere alternate delle fasi down e a questa donna bisogna dire cosa può succedere, senza dirle "si, adesso sarà tutto bello e lucente", lei potrebbe un giorno di questi essere paragonata ad una meretrice e dovrà saper mettere in saccoccia e non rispondere, se non lo farà la separazione sarà ineviutabile, diventerà solo spostata nel futuro.


Questo lo dici tu.
E già ti brucia da morire che sto marito...non abbia reagito come te...no?
Ha mostrato che ci tiene a sua moglie più del dolore che ha dentro...
Siamo pieni di gente che giustifica sempre tutto con il dolore...

Poi fidati, tra persone di un certo livello, non si scende mai a certi insulti.

Non penso che un tradito, abbia enormi interesse, a far provare all'altro lo stesso dolore.
Questi meccanismi sono molto distruttivi dentro una coppia.

Ripeto, parliamo di persone sposate, che convivono, che hanno figli e che alla sera dormono nello stesso letto.
Cose che tu NON CONOSCI.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Conte, mi spiace, ma tu non sei neppure un minimo al livello mio e fidati che posso dirlo con cognizione di causa e la buona creanza non centra un piffero con il male che si sente dentro, ogni persona è un universo a sè, ma pensa che anche Marì non penso sia stata molto british nel periodo del tradimento...come molte persone. Poi se uno è un represso, che lo rimanga pure.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, mi spiace, ma tu non sei neppure un minimo al livello mio e fidati che posso dirlo con cognizione di causa e la buona creanza non centra un piffero con il male che si sente dentro, ogni persona è un universo a sè, ma pensa che anche Marì non penso sia stata molto british nel periodo del tradimento...come molte persone. Poi se uno è un represso, che lo rimanga pure.


Ma mio caro...il marito di Barbara vuole riprovarci e lei pure...
la tua ex...non mi pare eh?


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

La mia ex voleva riprovarci, forse perchè si sentiva in colpa o perchè quel pompinaro di suo nonno era morto e si sentiva debole, sono io che non ho resistito alla cosa, sono io che non ho resistito al suo far finta di nulla e incolparmi di non passarmi oltre, ma lo dissi già e quindi non lo ripeto. Io la lasciai andare via chiedendole però una mano per superare tutto e lei disse di sì davanti a me, si rimangiò la parola data al telefono, come fartebbe ogni buon codardo/traditore.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia ex voleva riprovarci, forse perchè si sentiva in colpa o perchè quel pompinaro di suo nonno era morto e si sentiva debole, sono io che non ho resistito alla cosa, sono io che non ho resistito al suo far finta di nulla e incolparmi di non passarmi oltre, ma lo dissi già e quindi non lo ripeto. Io la lasciai andare via chiedendole però una mano per superare tutto e lei disse di sì davanti a me, si rimangiò la parola data al telefono, come fartebbe ogni buon codardo/traditore.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
No mio caro...lei se...n'è andata...
E quando vuoi scaricare una persona...ehehehehehe...le dai tutte le ragioni del mondo...

Hai citato Marì...
Lei esplode d'ira e lo mena con il mestolo...
Lui le dice...ah io no che ci sto con una che mi pesta...by by...cara...
Invece lui ci teneva a lei...si è preso le sue responsabilità e come dice Marì ha fatto di tutto per riparare il danno...

La tua...ti ha scaricato: questo ti brucia da morire...dai non fare il bambino piccolo...

E così farà anche una moglie che vuole separarsi...
Si, caro, sniff, sob, scusami...si sono una troia....hai ragione...corri dall'avvocato...si fai presto...

E poi magari sghignazza con le amiche...dai su!


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> No mio caro...lei se...n'è andata...
> E quando vuoi scaricare una persona...ehehehehehe...le dai tutte le ragioni del mondo...
> 
> ...


Le situazioni dipendono da caso a caso. Chi trova una persona capace di perdonare è fortunatissimo. Ma bisogna vedere se lo sarà per una seconda volta. Poi in un matrimonio ci sono altri interessi, oltre il sentimento (la casa, i figli, i problemi quotidiani per portare aventi la baracca), per cui il perdono è anche condizionato da questi aspetti.
Io pure condanno certi atti, ma non per invidia, ma perchè sono molto empatico con chi poi sta davvero male, e non è il traditore.


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

E' inutile generalizzare perchè ognuno reagisce a suo modo,
secondo il carattere che ha.

Io ho reagito come uno scaricatore di porto di quelli peggiori
e mio marito ha schivato un posacenere di cristallo, poi dopo
questa reazione in cui mi sono sentita come Tisifone per qualche
giorno, ne abbiamo parlato con calma ....


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Esiste anche la violenza nella reazione ed esiste il piano predefinito per uscirne fottendo il traditore...ed è quello che farò io. Allora se si ha la libertà di prelevare dal conto corrente comune...bhe, allora i giochi sono fatti, un bel paio di menzogne, un paio di mesi in cui non si dirà che si fa e poi via per bellissimo nuovi lidi, con i soldi del traditore (oltre che i propri), l'importante è avere una professione ben rivendibile all'estero, e visto che un mio amico all'estero ci è andato all'avventura ed ha trovato lavoro, posso sempre pensare che con un bel pacco di soldi si possa fare la medesima cosa.
Non mi si tradisce più...perchè il tradimento avrà un prezzo economico estremo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Le situazioni dipendono da caso a caso. Chi trova una persona capace di perdonare è fortunatissimo. Ma bisogna vedere se lo sarà per una seconda volta. Poi in un matrimonio ci sono altri interessi, oltre il sentimento (la casa, i figli, i problemi quotidiani per portare aventi la baracca), per cui il perdono è anche condizionato da questi aspetti.
> Io pure condanno certi atti, ma non per invidia, ma perchè sono molto empatico con chi poi sta davvero male, e non è il traditore.


Andy non sono aspetti o condizionamenti...
E' che mio caro pesano anche sulla bilancia quello che due persone hanno costruito assieme...
Uno si chiede: ma ne vale proprio la pena non perdonare? Ce la faccio ad andare oltre a tutto questo?
Se invece il non perdono è la via per la liberazione...ti dici...ora basta.
Insomma in questo caso abbiamo un marito che sta male, ma anche una moglie che si dice...guarda cosa ho combinato...
Stanno male tutti e due...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esiste anche la violenza nella reazione ed esiste il piano predefinito per uscirne fottendo il traditore...ed è quello che farò io. Allora se si ha la libertà di prelevare dal conto corrente comune...bhe, allora i giochi sono fatti, un bel paio di menzogne, un paio di mesi in cui non si dirà che si fa e poi via per bellissimo nuovi lidi, con i soldi del traditore (oltre che i propri), l'importante è avere una professione ben rivendibile all'estero, e visto che un mio amico all'estero ci è andato all'avventura ed ha trovato lavoro, posso sempre pensare che con un bel pacco di soldi si possa fare la medesima cosa.
> Non mi si tradisce più...perchè il tradimento avrà un prezzo economico estremo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma ti stai rendendo conto che stai solo coltivando un campo di mine antidonna?
Nessuno ti tradirà mai, perchè nessuna ti sposerà...
Chi se la sentirebbe?
E poi al giorno d'oggi...ma figuriamoci!


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

E chi vuole sposarsi? Per cosa avere, il rischio di un divorzio perchè ancora cornificato con la relativa donna che diceva di amarmi come non mai a chiedere gli almenti per sè per mantenere il tenore di vita? Ma siamo pazzi? Al massimo una convivenza, va! In questo modo mi paro il sederino, visto che delle donne mi fido il giusto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi vuole sposarsi? Per cosa avere, il rischio di un divorzio perchè ancora cornificato con la relativa donna che diceva di amarmi come non mai a chiedere gli almenti per sè per mantenere il tenore di vita? Ma siamo pazzi? Al massimo una convivenza, va! In questo modo mi paro il sederino, visto che delle donne mi fido il giusto.


E ma se non c'è giuramento di fedeltà...
Mica so corna eh?


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Il gioramento di fedeltà non è sancito da un contratto conte, è il rapporto in sè che sancisce questo, se non ci si accorda diversamente. Io e la mia lei siamo fidanzati ora e saremo conviventi tra qualche mese, io condivido con lei la mia vita e lei con me, non c'è bisogno di un giudice che ratifichi un contratto che è banalmente nella norma.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*AHO' CONTE*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai la rabbia nel vedere che tuo marito ti concede la grazia? Eh?
> Ricordati che è bontà sua...e qui manifesta un animo grande e non debole...
> Vuol dire che lui riconosce quello che tu hai fatto per lui, nonostante questa disgrazia...
> In fondo magari, per capire quanto lo amavi, hai dovuto correre il serio rischio di perderlo...
> ...



Leggi cio' che scrivaimo non cio' che vuoi leggere he heheh
Ma chi dice che suo marito non è un grande,ma chi lo dice.
L'unico grande in sta' storia è suo marito.





ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il gioramento di fedeltà non è sancito da un contratto conte, è il rapporto in sè che sancisce questo, se non ci si accorda diversamente. Io e la mia lei siamo fidanzati ora e saremo conviventi tra qualche mese, io condivido con lei la mia vita e lei con me, non c'è bisogno di un giudice che ratifichi un contratto che è banalmente nella norma.


Ma sono preoccupato...
Le hai detto cosa capita se lei per sventura scopasse con un altro che non sei tu?
Avete chiarito bene sta cosa?
Il rapporto in sè?
Ma cosa dici su...
Attento ragazzo...attento...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggi cio' che scrivaimo non cio' che vuoi leggere he heheh
> Ma chi dice che suo marito non è un grande,ma chi lo dice.
> L'unico grande in sta' storia è suo marito.
> 
> ...


Non si sa mai mio caro...
Non si sa mai...
Qua ho letto parecchie cose...sai?
Tra cui...che chi non fanculizza il traditore...è un coglione...
No eh?


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Nel mio caso sa che il tradimento non è contemplato e sa che se capitasse dovrà fare in modo che io non ne sappia nulla e che non possa saperne nulla, quindi le cose diventano difficili per tradirmi, perchè vorrebbe dire andare a letto con uno sconosciuto. Del resto sa che non reggerei un terzo tradimento ed è conoscia dellas mia debolezza in certi casi e che posso essere iracondo al punto da essere temibile.
Lei in me ha cercato l'amore, con tutti gli altri prima di me solo sesso, quindi direi che non potrà avere curiosità a riguardo...le ha certamente tutte soddisfatte.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente credo che una risposta ti sia dovuta.
> Non mi considero ne un'eroina ne tanto meno una donnaccia. non ho bisogno di applausi.
> Sono una persona come te, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, una persona che certamente ha sbagliato e sicuramente dovrà pagare per i suoi errori, ma nel contempo vuole cercare di recuperare.
> Sono una persona che crede che nella vita ci può essere una seconda (leggi bene seconda con terza) opportunità per recuperare.
> Sono una donna che, dopo aver toccato il fondo, si impegnerà a "ritrovare" e recuperare un marito che con il gesto di questa mattina mi ha dimostrato amore.



Come me assolutamente no,
Tu sei troppo piena di te e,tu marito è una brava persona.
Tuo marito ti ha dimostrato amore,si.
Ma non è tuo marito che deve dimostrare amore a te,caso mai sei tu che devi dimostrare amore a lui.
E questo si mi fa rabbia.
Ma non temere tutti i nodi vengono al pettine prima o poi...



at salut blu


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Giochi sporco he Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E già ti brucia da morire che sto marito...non abbia reagito come te...no?
> 
> Ripeto, parliamo di persone sposate, che convivono, che hanno figli e che alla sera dormono nello stesso letto.
> Cose che tu NON CONOSCI.




Giochi un po' sporchino he conte,ma con me sti giochi di forza non vanno.
Tu sei piu' offensivo di Daniele sai ,tocchi il profondo doloroso delle persone,Daniele vaneggia incazzato talvolta ma c'è un po' di differenza sai




ciao blu...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Ti pavoneggi marito*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele NOI mariti...
> Non siamo tutti...come te..NON marito.
> Piantala con ste cazzate...




Quando te tira er culo pero'...
Wow ,doc...




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Esatto*



Andy ha detto:


> Le situazioni dipendono da caso a caso. Chi trova una persona capace di perdonare è fortunatissimo. Ma bisogna vedere se lo sarà per una seconda volta. Poi in un matrimonio ci sono altri interessi, oltre il sentimento (la casa, i figli, i problemi quotidiani per portare aventi la baracca), per cui il perdono è anche condizionato da questi aspetti.
> Io pure condanno certi atti, ma non per invidia, ma perchè sono molto empatico con chi poi sta davvero male, e non è il traditore.





Esattamente Andy





ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel mio caso sa che il tradimento non è contemplato e sa che se capitasse dovrà fare in modo che io non ne sappia nulla e che non possa saperne nulla, quindi le cose diventano difficili per tradirmi, perchè vorrebbe dire andare a letto con uno sconosciuto. Del resto sa che non reggerei un terzo tradimento ed è conoscia dellas mia debolezza in certi casi e che posso essere iracondo al punto da essere temibile.
> Lei in me ha cercato l'amore, con tutti gli altri prima di me solo sesso, quindi direi che non potrà avere curiosità a riguardo...le ha certamente tutte soddisfatte.


Sicuro?
Mi sa che sogni un po'...
Ok...alla mia compagna dirò...cosa vuoi per fortuna ora ho l'amore da te...ho avuto solo tanto sesso nella mia vita...
Dubito che ci crederà...
Ma contento te...contenti tutti...
Vedremo quanto dura la convivenza...


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Durerà più di quanto è durato il tuo matrimonio prima che diventasse na farsa, no???


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giochi un po' sporchino he conte,ma con me sti giochi di forza non vanno.
> Tu sei piu' offensivo di Daniele sai ,tocchi il profondo doloroso delle persone,Daniele vaneggia incazzato talvolta ma c'è un po' di differenza sai
> 
> 
> ...


Non essere tendenzioso...
A me semplicemente non piace che chi non ha praticato una lunga convivenza si permetta di giudicare le terze persone che non conosce...
Come mai qua dentro tutti gli sposati si auspicano una ricostruzione? Eh?
Guarda per esempio come si è posto un astonished, che invece ha capito da quell'esperienza, che era necessario per il LORO bene, andare ognun per sè...

Quando Daniele, avrà due figli di 4 e 6 anni...e diversi anni di convivenza con una donna...capirà che anche la dimensione sessuale...ha un sapore e una rilevanza differente.

Io non gioco mai, comunque, su questi punti sono serissimo.
Barbara in sostanza dice...ma sarò ancora in grado IO di mostrare un amore, che sia: irrinunciabile per lui?
QUesto lei si chiede.
Suo marito le ha dato una possibilità: ma perchè si possano sistemare, non ci deve essere l'odio che parla.
Se ogni 3 x 2 suo marito va fuori di testa e si alza dicendo alla moglie epiteti danielani...otterrà solo l'effetto che questa moglie si allontani da suo marito: ci vuoi scommettere?
Provare per credere.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Quanto dolore*



Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente credo che una risposta ti sia dovuta.
> Non mi considero ne un'eroina ne tanto meno una donnaccia. non ho bisogno di applausi.
> Sono una persona come te, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, una persona che certamente ha sbagliato e sicuramente dovrà pagare per i suoi errori, ma nel contempo vuole cercare di recuperare.
> Sono una persona che crede che nella vita ci può essere una seconda (leggi bene seconda con terza) opportunità per recuperare.
> Sono una donna che, dopo aver toccato il fondo, si impegnerà a "ritrovare" e recuperare un marito che con il gesto di questa mattina mi ha dimostrato amore.



Sento in queste parole,quanta perplessita',che animo distrutto dall'errore commesso e quanto pentimento,consapevolezza...
Ritrovare tra virgolette,sei troppo sicura come d'altro canto lo eri prima,questo fa rabbia.

Non è andata cosi' contento lui ,contenta tu fondamentalmente siam contenti tutti he.




ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando te tira er culo pero'...
> Wow ,doc...
> 
> 
> ...


SI.
Lasciare una fidanzata è un gioco da ragazzi.
Lasciare il proprio consorte non è così semplice.
Come mai poi si parla di: lutto da separazione? Eh?

Non mi piace come Daniele ha parlato sempre dei mariti, vittime di adulterio inconsapevole.

Trovatemi qui dentro un marito che si sia comportato come Daniele insegna di fare.
Uno solo.
Devo farti l'elenco dettagliato dei mariti vittime di adulterio che qui sono passati?

Ecco cosa serve il forum a Barbara...
Barbara leggiti le storie di mariti traditi...e imparerai molto di come possiamo fare noi mariti in certi casi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Durerà più di quanto è durato il tuo matrimonio prima che diventasse na farsa, no???


Perchè ci vedi una farsa?
Ne abbiamo parlato anche stasera: io e mia moglie abbiamo un enorme vantaggio: nessuno ha mai pigliato per il culo l'altro.
Capisci? 
Pensa io vado a firenze tre giorni: Mia moglie sa dove vado e con chi.
Mio caro, quando due persone, provano: e capiscono che stanno meglio l'uno senza l'altro, e si stimano, iniziano tutto un lavoro fatto per non pestarsi i piedi.

Nel mio matrimonio farsa, era più importante andare d'accordo che non litigare.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai poi si parla di: lutto da separazione? Eh?


Guarda che vale anche per chi ha solo un rapporto senza firmetta davanti al sindachello del paesetto. Quindi visto che vale allo stesso modo per entrambi...che cambia? Sai conosco un certo tale che è fidanzato da eoni ed eoni, eppure non è sposato, ma che dire, il suo rapporto vale molto meno di una coppia sposata da 12 anni? Non penso proprio.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Rispondimi tu*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai qua dentro tutti gli sposati si auspicano una ricostruzione? Eh?






Perche' tradite e traditi ricostruite?
Sinceramente senza peli sulla lingua e,con il senno di poi cosa mi dite?

Perche' traditori e traditrici sicostruite ?
Sinceramente senza peli sulla lingua.




ciao blu


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ci vedi una farsa?
> Ne abbiamo parlato anche stasera: io e mia moglie abbiamo un enorme vantaggio: nessuno ha mai pigliato per il culo l'altro.
> Capisci?
> Pensa io vado a firenze tre giorni: Mia moglie sa dove vado e con chi.
> ...


Carissimo, c'è chi si fustiga da solo e si mette il cilicio, felici loro! Ma sinceramente preferisco altro dalla vita che queste cose.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' tradite e traditi ricostruite?
> Sinceramente senza peli sulla lingua e,con il senno di poi cosa mi dite?
> 
> Perche' traditori e traditrici sicostruite ?
> ...


Vuoi sapere perchè anche per 5 minuti ho provato dentro di me a voler ricostruire con la mia ex? Perchè mi sentivo distrutto, solo dentro di me e l'unica persona vicina era in assurdo lei...poi dopo ho capito che lei era la mia carnefice, che la sindrome di Stoccolma esiste anche per altro e da allora faccio forza delle mie scelte irrevocabili, anche se mi possono fare male, anche se soffrirò se decido una cosa quella è, punto. Quindi se decido che non perdonerò mai e poi mai un tradimento bisogna credermi, non lo faccio per mantenere quel minimo di stima che ancora risiede in me.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che vale anche per chi ha solo un rapporto senza firmetta davanti al sindachello del paesetto. Quindi visto che vale allo stesso modo per entrambi...che cambia? Sai conosco un certo tale che è fidanzato da eoni ed eoni, eppure non è sposato, ma che dire, il suo rapporto vale molto meno di una coppia sposata da 12 anni? Non penso proprio.


Si per me vale meno.
L'unica cosa che vale per me, il metro di giudizio: è la convivenza...
Se sapessi tu quante persone separate, che hanno avuto un pessimo matrimonio, poi si dicono:
Mi troverò dei fidanzati, ma un'altra persona in casa mai più: ho già dato, e sto meglio da solo.

Non si darebbe altrimenti come mai il fidanzamento serva come preparazione ad una convivenza o un matrimonio.
Ma porco cane...ci sei?
Casso un conto è lasciarsi dopo una storietta...che so di un anno...
Un conto è lasciarsi dopo anni e anni di vita assieme eh?
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' tradite e traditi ricostruite?
> Sinceramente senza peli sulla lingua e,con il senno di poi cosa mi dite?
> 
> Perche' traditori e traditrici sicostruite ?
> ...


Semplice testina:
Perchè ne vale la pena.
Per chi non vale la pena: si molla.

Ma lascio la parola agli altri...io non sono un traditore, e non mi sento un tradito.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non centra nulla, ho conosciuto persone alegre per aver terminato la loro "convivenza" ed altri distrutti dall'aver perso la loro fidanzata o fidanzato, quindi la convivenza è solo uno step come un altro, il dolore nasce da dentro, non dalle situazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, c'è chi si fustiga da solo e si mette il cilicio, felici loro! Ma sinceramente preferisco altro dalla vita che queste cose.


Vero...
Ma mio caro, se lei non mi lasciava vivere in un certo modo...mica ci sposavamo eh?
Il punto di forza per lei è stato aver avuto prima di me una storia lunghissima con un uomo che le ha fatto gustare per bene tutte le cose di cui in genere si lamentano le donne moderne: possessivo, geloso, prepotente, comandone, maschilista, ecc..ecc..ecc..
Anche lei, se io non soddisfacevo a certi requisiti, mica mi sposava eh?

Quando poi mi sono reso conto che ci poteva anche essere dell'altro, mi sono impegnato anch'io a fare la coppia.
Seguendo i consigli di tizio, caio e sempronio: fu un completo disastro.

Sono stato io poi quello a risvegliarsi dal sonno, e a sentire l'esigenza di una compagna, COMPAGNA.
Ma mia moglie mi disse: io non posso farlo, tu sei troppo impegnativo per me.

Allora sto sistemando tutte le questioni di famiglia eh?
Poi però mia moglie si è ammalata, e sono entrati in gioco fattori prioritari eh?

La malattia ha cambiato moltissimo lei.
Per cui ora anch'io mi trovo difronte una donna tutta diversa da quella che ho sposato.

Qua è tutto un cantiere aperto...
Sono Gaudì con la Sacrada Famiglia no?

Almeno non ci si annoia.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Penetrare e lutto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Come mai poi si parla di: lutto da separazione? Eh?
> 
> 
> Non mi piace come Daniele ha parlato sempre dei mariti, vittime di adulterio inconsapevole.





Lutto da separazione?

Ma Daniele si mette dalla loro parte non c'è nulla da fare,ringhia quando sente una donna che tradisce un uomo...
E onestamente non piace neppure a me che una donna si lasci prenetare da l'amante di turno,penetrare ti dice qualcosa???


Saro' vecchio stampo e mi tirero' addosso "lira funesta delle" donzelle...



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Sindrome*



Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere perchè anche per 5 minuti ho provato dentro di me a voler ricostruire con la mia ex? Perchè mi sentivo distrutto, solo dentro di me e l'unica persona vicina era in assurdo lei...poi dopo ho capito che lei era la mia carnefice, che la sindrome di Stoccolma esiste anche per altro e da allora faccio forza delle mie scelte irrevocabili, anche se mi possono fare male, anche se soffrirò se decido una cosa quella è, punto. Quindi se decido che non perdonerò mai e poi mai un tradimento bisogna credermi, non lo faccio per mantenere quel minimo di stima che ancora risiede in me.




Di Stoccolma???





ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lutto da separazione?
> 
> Ma Daniele si mette dalla loro parte non c'è nulla da fare,ringhia quando sente una donna che tradisce un uomo...
> E onestamente non piace neppure a me che una donna si lasci prenetare da l'amante di turno,penetrare ti dice qualcosa???
> ...


Penetrare? No a me non dice niente.
Non significa niente.
Un marito casomai si deve preoccupare quando la moglie HA un altro che ABITA nel cuore di sua moglie.
Qui mi pare tu esageri...
Non abbiamo una che si dà alle mattane cn tizio, caio o sempronio, abbiamo una signora giovane mamma, che ha vissuto una storia extraconiugale con un tipo. Storia chiusa. 
Non mi pare che sia una donna presa dall'ansia di dover far fuori dai giochi suo marito per partire con una nuova vita, coronamento di un grandioso sogno d'amore con sto tizio.

Sono tante le dinamiche...

Ma penetrare a me non dice niente.
So matto per la figa, ma non sono un portatore di sacromembro.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahaha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Penetrare? No a me non dice niente.
> Non significa niente.
> Un marito casomai si deve preoccupare quando la moglie HA un altro che ABITA nel cuore di sua moglie.
> Qui mi pare tu esageri...
> ...



Non era riferito alla Barbara he...


Era piu' generico parlando di una donna che si fa penetrare dall'amante e questo puo' essere piu' doloroso per un uomo,saper che la sua donna si fa penetrare da un'altro mi da un non so' che di brrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ma ci fai o ci sei Conte?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Lutto da separazione?*

Non hai risposto...






ciao blu


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

non confondiamo il forum con la realtà,

la causa numero uno dei divorzi è il tradimento ... 

se guardiamo i numeri allora si evince, che la maggioranza non perdona o non riesce a ricostruire ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non era riferito alla Barbara he...
> 
> 
> Era piu' generico parlando di una donna che si fa penetrare dall'amante e questo puo' essere piu' doloroso per un uomo,saper che la sua donna si fa penetrare da un'altro mi da un non so' che di brrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...


Non ho mai posseduto una donna...
Quindi io non so cosa significhi avere la MIA donna...
Ho sempre pensato di ciascuna donna con cui sono stato, di non essere l'unico che la penetra.
A me ripeto non piace sto termine...non riesco a pensare alle donne come a buchi di carne...io...
Per me è doloroso solo quando una donna sceglie un altro al posto tuo, in termini di compagno.
Casomai quel brrrrrr...è legato solo alla sega mentale che lei si faccia penetrare da un altro, solo perchè ha un cazzo meglio del mio.
Ma sono robe da bambocci no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non confondiamo il forum con la realtà,
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma la causa numero uno è:
Basta non ne posso più di te, sei una donna insopportabile, non ne posso più.

In altre parole bella forza eh?
Se io voglio stare con una persona e questa non è mia moglie: le dirò ci separiamo perchè io amo un'altra persona e voglio vivere con lei.
Dall'altra parte ci deve essere una donna che vuole le stesse cose con me.
Per me cacciare il partner solo dopo che ci siamo accorti che ha un'altra persona: è una vittoria di Pirro.
Cacci una persona che è già lontanta da te mille miglia, o che peggio non è mai stata con te.
Doloroso finchè volete, ma questo io ho sempre visto.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non era riferito alla Barbara he...
> 
> 
> Era piu' generico parlando di una donna che si fa penetrare dall'amante e questo puo' essere piu' doloroso per un uomo,saper che la sua donna si fa penetrare da un'altro mi da un non so' che di brrrrrrrrrrrrr


Guarda che la sofferenza e' la stessa anche per una donna :cooldue: venire a conoscenza che il tuo uomo ha penetrato un'altra donna  :incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Ottobre 2011)

Marriage:

the number one cause of divorce

(urbandictionary.com)


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Bchi di carne*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho mai posseduto una donna...
> Quindi io non so cosa significhi avere la MIA donna...
> Ho sempre pensato di ciascuna donna con cui sono stato, di non essere l'unico che la penetra.
> A me ripeto non piace sto termine...non riesco a pensare alle donne come a buchi di carne...io...
> ...



No no io non ho detto buchi di carne,manco ci avevo pensato...
Ma la penetrazione per me è una parola penetrante.
Giochino di parole ma molto espressivo,arrivare fino a toccare l'anima di una persona.
Non la divido come un pezzo di pane,no non mi piace.



notte a tutti ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la sofferenza e' la stessa anche per una donna :cooldue: venire a conoscenza che il tuo uomo ha penetrato un'altra donna  :incazzato:


Brava Marì!
A sto giro bravaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no io non ho detto buchi di carne,manco ci avevo pensato...
> Ma la penetrazione per me è una parola penetrante.
> Giochino di parole ma molto espressivo,arrivare fino a toccare l'anima di una persona.
> Non la divido come un pezzo di pane,no non mi piace.
> ...


Hai la tua mentalità...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*error*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no io non ho detto buchi di carne,manco ci avevo pensato...
> Ma la penetrazione per me è una parola penetrante.



Ma la penetrazione per me e' un "rituale" penetrante...


Parola non mi piaceva,rituale gia' di piu',comunque ora vado sotto le "penetranti" coperte ;-)




notte a tutti blu

Ciao ragazza,si fa male anche alle donne.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma la penetrazione per me e' un "rituale" penetrante...
> 
> 
> Parola non mi piaceva,rituale gia' di piu',comunque ora vado sotto le "penetranti" coperte ;-)
> ...



Cazzarola se fa male, ti brucia fisicamente e spiritualmente ... infrange/spacca l'Esclusivita' della coppia :incazzato:


----------



## RARO (19 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato il mio ex amante, voleva incontrarmi questa sera per parlare.
> Io gli ho risposto che non c'è più nullla da dire, è bene chiuderla qua.
> Gli ho detto che ora volgio dedicare tempo a parlare e recuperare con mio marito e non con lui.
> Forse sono stata anche un po' dura con  lui (e mi dispiace) ma è quello che penso.


......Potevi proporgli di incontrare prima tuo marito !!!!!!
Sapendo della tua situazione , deve essere proprio uno s t r o n z o


----------



## RARO (19 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Tutto come prima, nessun cambiamento.
> E' solo che mi ignora come se non ci fossi.
> Mi ha solamente detto che vuole prendersi un periodo di riflessione.
> Aspettiamo...


Ti ignora perchè , ogni qualvolta ti pensa o ti vede , il suo dolore si riacutizza 
Comunque il fatto che non ti abbia cacciata o se ne sia andato dimostra che non ha deciso di chiudere con tè ma stà pensando se è possibile ricostuire quanto tù hai distrutto dentro di lui ,


----------



## RARO (19 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Oggi per me è un buon giorno e sono rinata una seconda volta...
> Questa mattina mio marito è venuto in camera per dirmi che non riesce ad immaginare una vita da separati.
> Mi ha detto che è giusto provare a rocominciare e quindi è bene darci un'altra possibiità...
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*QUOTO*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai la rabbia nel vedere che tuo marito ti concede la grazia? Eh?
> Ricordati che è bontà sua...e qui manifesta un animo grande e non debole...
> Vuol dire che lui riconosce quello che tu hai fatto per lui, nonostante questa disgrazia...
> In fondo magari, per capire quanto lo amavi, hai dovuto correre il serio rischio di perderlo...
> ...



G R A N D E !!!!!!!!


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma la causa numero uno è:
> Basta non ne posso più di te, sei una donna insopportabile, non ne posso più.
> 
> In altre parole bella forza eh?
> ...


Ciao,

non è proprio così ...

è perché uno dei due tradisce ... e ognuno ha i suoi motivi ... 

strano però, che sono in pochissimi a lasciare la famiglia per intraprendere una vita con l'amante ... 

la maggioranza vuole rimanere, ma l'adulterio per molti non è superabile ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè prima di incoronare un nuovo marito "Fantastico"Io aspetterei.....!Adesso il marito di barbara ha scelto di non scegliere....vediamo come contiunuerà la storia .....è troppo presto per qualsiasi soluzione....io aspetterei....il rapporto è comunque tarlato..........a mente fredda con la dovuta lucidità....vedremo....!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è proprio così ...
> 
> ...


C iao Sienne,buongiorno.
Hai ragione,sono rari quelli che mollano tutto,secondo me la ragione e'che l'amante se diventa moglie,perde tutto l'appeal.
Si tradisce anche per uscire dalla routine,per il piacere del proibito,etc..se tutto questo diventa legittimo,il giochino non ha piu'senso.
Non e'superabile dici tu..dipende sai...secondo me quanto di figlio di p....sia il traditore,piu'lo e',piu'in fretta,,metabolizza.


----------



## Barbara71 (19 Ottobre 2011)

Buon giorno.
Volevo comunicarvi le cose vanno sempre bene, ieri abbiamo parlato, parlato, parlato come non facevamo da anni.
Piano piano stiamo recuperando la sintonia che c'era prima. 
Ovvio che la strada da percorrere è ancora lunga e certamente ci saranno problemi da affrontare, ma non mi spavento.
Lo amo è sono pronta a qualsiasi sfida pur di salvare la nostra storia.
Quando si ama una persona credo che nessun ostacolo è insormontabile.


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> C iao Sienne,buongiorno.
> Hai ragione,sono rari quelli che mollano tutto,secondo me la ragione e'che l'amante se diventa moglie,perde tutto l'appeal.
> Si tradisce anche per uscire dalla routine,per il piacere del proibito,etc..se tutto questo diventa legittimo,il giochino non ha piu'senso.
> Non e'superabile dici tu..dipende sai...secondo me quanto di figlio di p....sia il traditore,piu'lo e',piu'in fretta,,metabolizza.


Buongiorno Lothar,

ci vogliono vari fattori per superare un tradimento ... 

non basta l'affetto ... o la comprensione ... 

ci vuole tra l'altro la volontà di mettersi a nudo, di fare introspezione ...

Sai, avevo intuito a cosa andavo incontro, quando ho accettato di riprovarci ... 

Quello che ho affrontato però ha superato la mia immaginazione ... 

Non farò mai più una cosa del genere ... il prezzo è veramente alto ... 

Penso, che molti lo sanno e preferiscono non affrontare ... e forse hanno ragione ...

sienne


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non essere tendenzioso...
> A me semplicemente non piace che chi non ha praticato una lunga convivenza si permetta di giudicare le terze persone che non conosce...
> *Come mai qua dentro tutti gli sposati si auspicano una ricostruzione? Eh?
> Guarda per esempio come si è posto un astonished, che invece ha capito da quell'esperienza, che era necessario per il LORO bene, andare ognun per sè...*
> ...


Conte, una piccola considerazione (non critica, considerazione) sul grassetto (vado di fretta, ho la macchina dal carrozziere e non volevo aspettare lì 3ore...): qui dentro chi incorre in quelle situazioni in quanti sono? Là fuori in quanti sono? E' logico che statisticamente ci siano persone che ci tengono così tanto a ricostruire, cercando di domandarsi il perchè ed il percome delle cose. Proprio costroro, nella loro ricerca, esternano a chi può capirli, consigliarli, ma anche criticarli, perchè fa molto quadro della situazione agli occhi di chi non ti conosce. Ed hai altri elementi per capire. Ed è giusto e profondo. Molti altri queste questioni nemmeno se le pongono, e non si preoccupano nemmeno di andare in un forum a parlare delle loro esperienze: vivono nel dolore e decidono nel dolore. A volte il tradimento è anche una scusa per scaricare una persona, a volte per ingelosirla perchè vuole da lei più attenzioni ecc...
*Il traditore soffre ( a volte, non sempre, perchè a volte si trastulla), ma io mi chiedo che tipo di sofferenza sia.
Per me è come il funambolo che decide di saltare un fosso profondo o di scalare una mantagna. Perchè? gli chiedi. Perchè è lì, lui risponde.
Poi salta il fosso, o scala l'everest, cade e si fa male: quella è la sofferenza di un traditore. E tu vedi anche lui piangere e soffrire dal dolore. La mia risposta a quel tipo di dolore è: hai voluto la bicicletta? Ora pedala.*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, una piccola considerazione (non critica, considerazione) sul grassetto (vado di fretta, ho la macchina dal carrozziere e non volevo aspettare lì 3ore...): qui dentro chi incorre in quelle situazioni in quanti sono? Là fuori in quanti sono? E' logico che statisticamente ci siano persone che ci tengono così tanto a ricostruire, cercando di domandarsi il perchè ed il percome delle cose. Proprio costroro, nella loro ricerca, esternano a chi può capirli, consigliarli, ma anche criticarli, perchè fa molto quadro della situazione agli occhi di chi non ti conosce. Ed hai altri elementi per capire. Ed è giusto e profondo. Molti altri queste questioni nemmeno se le pongono, e non si preoccupano nemmeno di andare in un forum a parlare delle loro esperienze: vivono nel dolore e decidono nel dolore. A volte il tradimento è anche una scusa per scaricare una persona, a volte per ingelosirla perchè vuole da lei più attenzioni ecc...
> *Il traditore soffre ( a volte, non sempre, perchè a volte si trastulla), ma io mi chiedo che tipo di sofferenza sia.
> Per me è come il funambolo che decide di saltare un fosso profondo o di scalare una mantagna. Perchè? gli chiedi. Perchè è lì, lui risponde.
> Poi salta il fosso, o scala l'everest, cade e si fa male: quella è la sofferenza di un traditore. E tu vedi anche lui piangere e soffrire dal dolore. La mia risposta a quel tipo di dolore è: hai voluto la bicicletta? Ora pedala.*


e quindi?


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lutto da separazione?
> 
> Ma Daniele si mette dalla loro parte non c'è nulla da fare,ringhia quando sente una donna che tradisce un uomo...
> E onestamente non piace neppure a me che una donna si lasci *prenetare da l'amante di turno*,penetrare ti dice qualcosa???
> ...


Anche per me conta tantissimo questo pensiero. Non è una questione di accettare o no la cosa: mi penetra (scusate il gioco di parole) nell'animo.
Sarò un debole, ma è nella mia sensibilità.
Siccome molte donne danno molto peso alla loro sensibilità (così come tanti uomini), non vedo perchè la mia la dovrei seppellire.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e quindi?


Quindi un traditore che soffre non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. E se torna per ricostruire, ed io ho perdonato, io non ho debiti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi un traditore che soffre non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. E se torna per ricostruire, ed io ho perdonato, io non ho debiti...


che vuol dire che non hai debiti? che puoi fare quello che ti pare, tanto sarai sempre in credito?


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi un traditore che soffre non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo. E se torna per ricostruire, ed io ho perdonato, io non ho debiti...


Ciao,

infatti ...

quello che percepisco è ...

tradiscono per motivi egoistici ...

soffrono per motivi egoistici ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, una piccola considerazione (non critica, considerazione) sul grassetto (vado di fretta, ho la macchina dal carrozziere e non volevo aspettare lì 3ore...): qui dentro chi incorre in quelle situazioni in quanti sono? Là fuori in quanti sono? E' logico che statisticamente ci siano persone che ci tengono così tanto a ricostruire, cercando di domandarsi il perchè ed il percome delle cose. Proprio costroro, nella loro ricerca, esternano a chi può capirli, consigliarli, ma anche criticarli, perchè fa molto quadro della situazione agli occhi di chi non ti conosce. Ed hai altri elementi per capire. Ed è giusto e profondo. Molti altri queste questioni nemmeno se le pongono, e non si preoccupano nemmeno di andare in un forum a parlare delle loro esperienze: vivono nel dolore e decidono nel dolore. A volte il tradimento è anche una scusa per scaricare una persona, a volte per ingelosirla perchè vuole da lei più attenzioni ecc...
> *Il traditore soffre ( a volte, non sempre, perchè a volte si trastulla), ma io mi chiedo che tipo di sofferenza sia.**
> Per me è come il funambolo che decide di saltare un fosso profondo o di scalare una mantagna. Perchè? gli chiedi. Perchè è lì, lui risponde.
> Poi salta il fosso, o scala l'everest, cade e si fa male: quella è la sofferenza di un traditore. E tu vedi anche lui piangere e soffrire dal dolore. La mia risposta a quel tipo di dolore è: hai voluto la bicicletta? Ora pedala.*




Dimentichi un fattore impostante, il "RIMORSO" ... di rimorso a volte si muore. :unhappy:


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che vuol dire che non hai debiti? che puoi fare quello che ti pare, tanto sarai sempre in credito?


Vedi il caso di Barbara, e di quanto lei dipenda dal marito, di quanto lei dica di amarlo.

Ha dovuto decidere il marito, non lei. Si è messa da sola nella situazione di indebitarsi...dell'amore del marito, che a quel punto non doveva nulla più a lei.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dimentichi un fattore impostante, il "RIMORSO" ... di rimorso a volte si muore. :unhappy:


Non l'ho dimenticato. Il rimorso è un dei dolori che senti quando, dopo aver fatto il salto ti spacchia una gamba e dopo diventi zoppo: non avessi mai saltato, ora non sarei sulla sedia a rotelle...


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dimentichi un fattore impostante, il "RIMORSO" ... di rimorso a volte si muore. :unhappy:


Ciao,

si il rimorso ... 

ma verso cosa esattamente?

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si il rimorso ...
> *
> ...



Rimorso di aver fatto tanto male ad una persona Cara.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

se si decide di perdonare e ricostruire non bisogna sentirsi in credito e far pesare continuamente la cosa alla persona in debito, altrimenti non si ricostruisce un bel niente

è ovvio che può scappare di rinfacciare qualcosa, ma da qui a pensare di essere in credito per il resto della vita secondo me ne passa

ovvio anche che bisogna vedere che cosa fa il traditore per rimediare


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Però se sei stato mesi con un'altra persona... possibile che il rimorso si accenda dopo essere stati scoperti?
E se vi è davvero... perchè per mesi lo si mette da parte?


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rimorso di aver fatto tanto male ad una persona Cara.


Ciao,

ed è qui che secondo me casca l'asino ...

è raro che sia così ...

credo che il rimorso c'è perché le cose cambiano anche per il traditore ... 

e vedono quanto è dura ... ma per se stessi ...

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> se si decide di perdonare e ricostruire non bisogna sentirsi in credito e far pesare continuamente la cosa alla persona in debito, altrimenti non si ricostruisce un bel niente
> 
> è ovvio che può scappare di rinfacciare qualcosa, ma da qui a pensare di essere in credito per il resto della vita secondo me ne passa
> 
> ovvio anche che bisogna vedere che cosa fa il traditore per rimediare


Brava! :up:


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> se si decide di perdonare e ricostruire non bisogna sentirsi in credito e far pesare continuamente la cosa alla persona in debito, altrimenti non si ricostruisce un bel niente
> 
> è ovvio che può scappare di rinfacciare qualcosa, ma da qui a pensare di essere in credito per il resto della vita secondo me ne passa
> 
> ovvio anche che bisogna vedere che cosa fa il traditore per rimediare


No, mi hai frainteso: io non dico che il tradito abbia il diritto di rinfacciare. Se decide di restare lo deve mettere in conto, altrimenti che gioco giochiamo?
Nella ricostruzione lui (lui che ha perdonato, io non lo farei) dovrebbe cercare di limare le sue mancanze verso la propria donna, se ci sono state, ma lei dovrebbe sforzarsi ancora di più per dimostrare la sua lealtà a lui (altrimenti se ne andasse). Però un credito sottinteso vi è: lui ha aperto le braccia, ha perdonato (non tutti hanno questo dono), lei deve ringraziare.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però se sei stato mesi con un'altra persona... possibile che il rimorso si accenda dopo essere stati scoperti?
> E se vi è davvero... *perchè per mesi lo si mette da parte?*


Perche' sono accecati dalla novita' e pensano di non essere scoperti. :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Complicato direi*



Andy ha detto:


> Però se sei stato mesi con un'altra persona... possibile che il rimorso si accenda dopo essere stati scoperti?
> E se vi è davvero... perchè per mesi lo si mette da parte?


Perche' la mela è buona,morso oggi morso domani cosa cambia finirla tutta?


E' dura da dire per chi come me la mela la vuole o non la vuole punto,ma penso sia cosi'.
Poi ci sono i malati cronici che finiscono la mela e ne vogliono un'altra.


ciao blu


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' sono accecati dalla novita' e pensano di non essere scoperti. :mrgreen:


Per questo penso che il "rimorso" sia un fatto più di egoismo proprio (vedi cosa ho fatto alla *mia *vita), che legato all'amore verso l'altra persona.


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo penso che il "rimorso" sia un fatto più di egoismo proprio, che legato all'amore verso l'altra persona.


Ciao,

ti quoto!!!

era quello che cercavo di esprimere ...

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ed è qui che secondo me casca l'asino ...
> 
> ...


Cambia tutto per tutti e due.  Solo il tempo puo' riparare, ma non sara' mai piu' lo stesso rapporto di prima ... puo' divenire migliore o peggiore, dipende.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Mhhaa*

Comunque 9 mesi...son tanti...troppi....quando ami qualcuno....9 mesi a scopare con un altro non esiste....mi spiace qui non vedo amore ma convenienza di entrambe le parti......!Lei è stata scoperta.....ed il gioco è finito....lui dopo pochi giorni ha già deciso di perdonare una cosa così grave.......lei non vuol perdere il porto sicuro...lui prefersce rimanere e tenersi le corna....spaventa ripartire da capo....da zero....ha un costo sia morale che economico.....va bene tutto ma non parliamo di amore...per favore....!!!


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

il tradimento include dei comportamenti complessi nella quotidianità ...

non si limita al gioco sotto le lenzuola ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque 9 mesi...son tanti...troppi....quando ami qualcuno....9 mesi a scopare con un altro non esiste....mi spiace qui non vedo amore ma convenienza di entrambe le parti......!Lei è stata scoperta.....ed il gioco è finito....lui dopo pochi giorni ha già deciso di perdonare una cosa così grave.......lei non vuol perdere il porto sicuro...lui prefersce rimanere e tenersi le corna....spaventa ripartire da capo....da zero....ha un costo sia morale che economico.....va bene tutto ma non parliamo di amore...per favore....!!!


Ciao oscuro ...

ti quoto!

sienne


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cambia tutto per tutti e due.  Solo il tempo puo' riparare, ma non sara' mai piu' lo stesso rapporto di prima ... puo' divenire migliore o peggiore, dipende.


Infatti e dipende molto dalle persone: la mai ex era una rinfacciona anche quando andava bene. Se io l'avessi tradita, e lei mi avrebbe perdonato, avrei già saputo in partenza che sarebbe poi stata una lotta senza fine su cointinui rinfacci. Anche questo conterebbe nella scelta se ritornare o meno. Paradossalmente, in quel caso, io traditore, la mollerei.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque 9 mesi...son tanti...troppi....quando ami qualcuno....9 mesi a scopare con un altro non esiste....mi spiace* qui non vedo amore ma convenienza di entrambe le parti*......!Lei è stata scoperta.....ed il gioco è finito....lui dopo pochi giorni ha già deciso di perdonare una cosa così grave.......lei non vuol perdere il porto sicuro...lui prefersce rimanere e tenersi le corna....spaventa ripartire da capo....da zero....ha un costo sia morale che economico.....va bene tutto ma non parliamo di amore...per favore....!!!


Potrebbe anche essere cosi. :mrgreen: ... il tempo rispondera'  e chiarira' qualsiasi dubbio. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cambia tutto per tutti e due.  Solo il tempo puo' riparare, ma non sara' mai piu' lo stesso rapporto di prima ... puo' divenire migliore o peggiore, dipende.


Ciao,

a punto ... cambia per entrambi ... ci mancherebbe pure ... 

ed è li che nasce il senso di rimorso per il traditore ... ma per un fattore personale ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy.....non si perdona...si decide di andar avanti per convenienza......nella maggioranza dei casi!Il resto son  favole di mondi"Fantastici"di chi ama raccontarsi cazzate di convenienza!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Marì*

Intanto...lei ha scoperto di amare il marito...dopo esser stata scoperta....per 9 mesi la mutanda ha ballata alla grande.....è amore?


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao oscuro,

no, si può perdonare ... 

dipende da tante cose, ma è possibile ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti e dipende molto dalle persone: la mai ex era una rinfacciona anche quando andava bene. Se io l'avessi tradita, e lei mi avrebbe perdonato, avrei già saputo in partenza che sarebbe poi stata una lotta senza fine su cointinui rinfacci. Anche questo conterebbe nella scelta se ritornare o meno. Paradossalmente, in quel caso, io traditore, la mollerei.



Se io, se lei, sono supposizioni ... devi trovarti nel mezzo della situazione, a pelle e, allora potrai capire, sentire :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andy.....non si perdona...si decide di andar avanti per convenienza......nella maggioranza dei casi!Il resto son  favole di mondi"Fantastici"di chi ama raccontarsi cazzate di convenienza!!!!!


Perdono... cosa è il perdono? Ci sono tante motivazioni per perdonare: il mio datore di lavoro mi perdona per una cazzata che ho fatto, perchè sono in gamba e conviene che lavori per lui. E' vero quello che dici, ma bisognerebbe stare nella testa del marito.
Di certo è un perdono, perchè le ha detto: desideri che io non me ne vada, va bene, *rimango*.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao sienne...si può perdonare...ma dopo un lungo e faticoso percorso....no dopo pochi giorni....dopo aver scoperto che tua moglie per ben 9 mesi trombava alle tue spalle......o no?


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se io, se lei, sono supposizioni ... devi trovarti nel mezzo della situazione, a pelle e, allora potrai capire, sentire :mrgreen:


Sai, quando una persona di 40 anni è fatta in una certa maniera, e tu la conosci bene da quel punto di vista, così sarà sempre: è difficile limare la testa di un adulto.
Se lei è rinfacciona oggi, lo sarà anche domani. Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao sienne...si può perdonare...ma dopo un lungo e faticoso percorso....no dopo pochi giorni....dopo aver scoperto che tua moglie per ben 9 mesi trombava alle tue spalle......o no?


Ciao oscuro,

assolutamente d'accordo!!

per perdonare ... bisogna andare moooolto affondo alla questione e di se stessi ... è un percorso molto arduo.

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a punto ... cambia per entrambi ... ci mancherebbe pure ...
> 
> ...


Vuoi dire il rimorso del traditore non per il traditore, E' chi fa del male che dopo assersi pentito scoppia il rimorso.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andy.....*non si perdona*...si decide di andar avanti per convenienza......nella maggioranza dei casi!Il resto son  favole di mondi"Fantastici"di chi ama raccontarsi cazzate di convenienza!!!!!


Si perdona, si perdona SE c'e' amore ... E' dimenticare ch'e' DIFFICILE.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Marì....ci credo ma non nella maggioranza dei casi.....!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto...*lei ha scoperto di amare il marito...dopo esser stata scoperta....per 9 mesi* la mutanda ha ballata alla grande.....è amore?



GIA'!


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao sienne...*si può perdonare...ma dopo un lungo e faticoso percorso*....no dopo pochi giorni....dopo aver scoperto che tua moglie per ben 9 mesi trombava alle tue spalle......o no?



E' duro, e' durissimo.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire il rimorso del traditore non per il traditore, E' chi fa del male che dopo assersi pentito scoppia il rimorso.


Credo volesse dire quello. Se non sbaglio il verbo rimordere ha solo *forma attiva*. Quindi è il soggetto che lo compie che ha rimorso. Non posso provare io rimorso per un'altra persona.
Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire il rimorso del traditore non per il traditore, E' chi fa del male che dopo assersi pentito scoppia il rimorso.


Ciao,

si era quello che intendevo ... 

sai, il tradimento non è una reazione o una decisione sbagliata del momento, 

ma è un processo con tanti momenti ... con tanti comportamenti ... con tante interazioni ... 

mai possibile che non esiste quel momento in qui ci si guarda negli occhi e che il traditore si dica,

che cavolo sto facendo?

Tutta la consapevolezza e il rimorso quando non può più continuare ... e Marì non raccontiamocela per cortesia ... 

Il rimorso nasce, perché sono stati beccati e devono "pagare il prezzo" ...

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì....ci credo ma non nella maggioranza dei casi.....!!




E' vero anche questo.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si era quello che intendevo ...
> 
> ...


Qualcuno ti dirà che sta lì la colpa del tradito... Però, pure il traditore, non è che guardi molto negli occhi dell'altro


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Credo volesse dire quello. Se non sbaglio il verbo rimordere ha solo *forma attiva*. Quindi è il soggetto che lo compie che ha rimorso. Non posso provare io rimorso per un'altra persona.
> Correggetemi se sbaglio


Ciao

giusto ... 

io scrivo e non rifletto tanto ...

poi per me l'italiano non è la mia lingua ... 

grazie!!!

sienne


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Credo volesse dire quello. Se non sbaglio il verbo rimordere ha solo *forma attiva*. Quindi è il soggetto che lo compie che ha rimorso. Non posso provare io rimorso per un'altra persona.
> 
> Correggetemi se sbaglio



Al tradito/a non resta che la compassione


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si era quello che intendevo ...
> 
> ...


Il rimorso puo' anche non esserci sai? ... mica e d'obbligo


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il rimorso puo' anche non esserci sai? ... mica e d'obbligo


Ciao,

era sottinteso ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Si si*



Andy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ti dirà che sta lì la colpa del tradito... Però, pure il traditore, non è che guardi molto negli occhi dell'altro


Lo guarda negli occhi l'altro eccome se lo guarda,da tutte le parti direi,poi si stufa l'ha guardato cosi' tanto che la novita' diventa il compagno la compagna...




sdrammatizzo un po'





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Compassione*



Mari' ha detto:


> Al tradito/a non resta che la compassione


Si aprirebbe un altra bella conversazione qui,poi chi si stacca piu' da pc oggi ;-)








ciao blu


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si era quello che intendevo ...
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra che il marito dell'utente NR, quello che e andato con le escort,ci sia molto rimorso 
nel tuo stesso caso che dici che tuo marito ha rimosso quel periodo 
e in altri casi letti che ora nn ricordo 
Mi sembra che il piu caro prezzo lo paga chi è tradito .....


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si aprirebbe un altra bella conversazione qui,poi chi si stacca piu' da pc oggi ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao ragazzo in BLU


----------



## sienne (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il marito dell'utente NR, quello che e andato con le escort,ci sia molto rimorso
> nel tuo stesso caso che dici che tuo marito ha rimosso quel periodo
> e in altri casi letti che ora nn ricordo
> Mi sembra che il piu caro prezzo lo paga chi è tradito .....


Ciao,

infatti ti straquoto!!!

la discussione sul rimorso è nato su una citazione di Marì ... 

ed io sostengo, che SE c'è, è per una questione egoistica ... 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*E mha*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il marito dell'utente NR, quello che e andato con le escort,ci sia molto rimorso
> nel tuo stesso caso che dici che tuo marito ha rimosso quel periodo
> e in altri casi letti che ora nn ricordo
> Mi sembra che il piu caro prezzo lo paga chi è tradito .....


Neppure in questa storia vedo rimorso,si di una mezza giornata,quando lui le dice voglio il divorzio alla Barbara le brucia il culetto,poi puff sparito lui mi ama tie' ,che "azzo"(non detto ma sottinteso) vuoi utente blu sei invidioso, a me va bene sai,mi ha dato un'altra possibilita' perche' lui mi ama!!!

Invidia de che...


Ecco cosa ho letto questo.


Ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Neppure in questa storia vedo rimorso,si di una mezza giornata,quando lui le dice voglio il divorzio alla Barbara le brucia il culetto,poi puff sparito lui mi ama tie' ,che "azzo"(non detto ma sottinteso) vuoi utente blu sei invidioso, a me va bene sai,mi ha dato un'altra possibilita' perche' lui mi ama!!!
> 
> Invidia de che...
> 
> ...



Sempre se la storia e' vera :cooldue: comunque, vera o non vera poco importa  pero' in appena 6 giorni che cambiamenti eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;ILqUaUCv16k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILqUaUCv16k[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Buon giorno.
> Volevo comunicarvi le cose vanno sempre bene, ieri abbiamo parlato, parlato, parlato come non facevamo da anni.
> Piano piano stiamo recuperando la sintonia che c'era prima.
> Ovvio che la strada da percorrere è ancora lunga e certamente ci saranno problemi da affrontare, ma non mi spavento.
> ...


Vero...
Ma quando la si ama per davvero: ossia senza ma e ne se, senza condizionali...
Forza Barbara!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

RARO ha detto:


> Barbara71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buon giorno a tutti.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2011)

Il marito di Barbara è un pi.rla . Adesso Barbara sa che ha come marito uno zerbino e potrà pensare a nuove avventure a sua insaputa. Una donna così è da lasciare subito , si è pentita solo dopo essere stata scoperta e solo per convenienza personale. L'amore non esiste. Al mondo ci sono tante donne serie e che sanno amare per davvero , spero che il marito di Barbara se ne renda conto e le restituisca il dolore. Altro che io sono quello che è stato scelto , un corno : Barbara non aveva il diritto di scegliere nessuno in quanto sposata se l'era già scelto una volta e basta così.  Anche se soffriamo molto perchè amavamo quella persona , lei non era degna del nostro amore. Non lo era per nulla , bisogna cercarne un'altra , di donne ce ne sono tante. 
Pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca , per cui ritengo da coccodrillo le lacrime di Barbara , che ha sbagliato e non sta pagando.


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

allora io che ho perdonato, come ha fatto il marito di barbara, sono uno zerbino e un pirla ?

ma per favore, fai il talebano a casa tua !

sai leggere ? le ha detto che vuole darle la possibilità di salvare un matrimonio e di lavoro
da fare ce ne sarà, per entrambi, lei si è dimostrata pentita e pronta a recuperare.
Per separarsi c'è sempre tempo, è un passo importante, non sono mica fidanzatini, capperi !


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il marito di Barbara è un pi.rla . Adesso Barbara sa che ha come marito uno zerbino e potrà pensare a nuove avventure a sua insaputa. Una donna così è da lasciare subito , si è pentita solo dopo essere stata scoperta e solo per convenienza personale. L'amore non esiste. Al mondo ci sono tante donne serie e che sanno amare per davvero , spero che il marito di Barbara se ne renda conto e le restituisca il dolore. Altro che io sono quello che è stato scelto , un corno : Barbara non aveva il diritto di scegliere nessuno in quanto sposata se l'era già scelto una volta e basta così.  Anche se soffriamo molto perchè amavamo quella persona , lei non era degna del nostro amore. Non lo era per nulla , bisogna cercarne un'altra , di donne ce ne sono tante.
> Pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si azzecca , per cui ritengo da coccodrillo le lacrime di Barbara , che ha sbagliato e non sta pagando.


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te. D'altronde mica possiamo essere tutti come nostro signore Gesù Cristo che invece di tirare selciate in testa a quella zoccola della Maddalena, invece la perdona. E chi siamo noi ? Babb(e)i Natali ? Tiè, pia stò sasso che è bello grande ed è meglio di quelli piccoli che vanno negli occhi. Barbara, se per favore tu ci fai il favore di rimanere ferma mentre noi ti prendiamo a selciate non sarebbe male. Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2011)

si , mi sembri un pò zerbino anche tu. D'altronde di uomini così purtroppo ce ne sono e alcuni tipi di donna cercano proprio quelli per fare i cavoli propri , poi vengono a spargere finte lacrime. Poche storie , lui è rimasto solo perchè , giustamente dico io , dopo la quarantina non ha nessuna voglia di cambiare casa e non vedere piu' i figli , che rimangono alla madre. Sarebbe dovuto andare via e chi glielo fa fare di pagare un affitto o comprarsi una casa quando ne ha già una per rimanere da solo ? La verità è che le donne hanno sempre il coltello dalla parte del manico quando ci sono i figli di mezzo , voi lo sapete meglio di me e quindi non reagite come dovreste cioè lasciandole. Non parliamo di amore per cortesia , così rispondo anche al secondo utente.
Tu citi la Maddalena , ma non c'entra nulla. Lei era una prostituta e le prostitute sono persone molto migliori di queste donne sposate che si comportano così , non c'è neanche da paragonare, avrebbero solo da insegnare come si sta al mondo. Ben vengano , anzi visto che le donne che vi sposate sono loro le vere zo.ccole , per fortuna che esistono almeno ci si può un attimo distrarre e divertire. Il lavoro da fare da parte di entrambi ? No , è solo da parte della moglie , il marito ha un credito enorme e non deve fare proprio niente. Se io fossi in lui adesso comincerei ad usare questa situazione per farmi fare cose , pretendere comportamenti , etc etc. Se no , aria e ci separiamo. Visto che lei sembra tornata con la coda tra le gambe , per lui può essere un buon momento. Non bisogna mai farla passare liscia a chi se ne va a scopare per mesi con altre persone quando ha una famiglia con figli , commette un grave atto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2011)

Sposo in pieno l'intervento di  ospite....fare lo zerbino seve a poco....!Ciò che rende pirla il marito di barbara non è il perdono....ma le modalità...e la tempistica...scopare 9 mesi con un altro alle tue spalle non può esser perdonato in un settimana....!Uomini senza palle....sicuramente e senza dubbio.....scrivo questo da anni......!!!!
Male...continuo a dire che barbara è stato scoperta.....in caso contrario avrebbe continuato...ma fateci il piacere!!!!


----------



## Barbara71 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Caro utente sappi che io non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, non ho mai negato di aver commesso l'errore più grande della mia vita.
Sappi che il tradimento sarà una macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
Sappi che per quello che ho fatto ci sto male... credimi non sono scuse.
Però nel contempo ti dico che ogni persona (se veramente e pentita) può avere un'altra occasione per recuperare....
Penso che questa vicenda potrà servire a reimpostare il nostro rapporto che, come detto in precedenza, stava attraversando un periodo negativo. 
Quindi voglio ripartire da oggi e togliere tutto quello che ci aveva portato ad essere quasi due estrani e recuperate su tutti gli aspetti che ci uniscono.
Ovvio non sarà una passeggiata, ma ci credo, credo di recuperate quello che c'era con mio marito perchè in fin dei conti ho/abbiamo una grande arma a nostra disposizone che ci lega e ci farà superare questo brutto momento........ l'amore!!!!


----------



## asia (21 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente sappi che io non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, non ho mai negato di aver commesso l'errore più grande della mia vita.
> Sappi che il tradimento sarà una macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
> Sappi che per quello che ho fatto ci sto male... credimi non sono scuse.
> Però nel contempo ti dico che ogni persona (se veramente e pentita) può avere un'altra occasione per recuperare....
> ...


Non ne sarei così sicura... Anche noi avevamo l'amore ma non  è bastato. Io ho scoperto il tradimento 3 anni fa e da un mese ci siamo lasciati. Credimi, l'amore non basta a superare certe prove...mi metto nei panni di tuo marito e lo compatisco come compatisco me stessa. L'umiliazione è tanta, il dolore e la rabbia sono infiniti... ti auguro che tuo marito possa farcela e ti auguro di riuscire a guardarti allo specchio senza provare vergogna per la distruzione della tua famiglia.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente sappi che io non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, non ho mai negato di aver commesso l'errore più grande della mia vita.
> Sappi che il tradimento sarà una macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
> Sappi che per quello che ho fatto ci sto male... credimi non sono scuse.
> Però nel contempo ti dico che ogni persona (se veramente e pentita) può avere un'altra occasione per recuperare....
> ...


Barbara, tu giustamente parli del *tuo *errore e di come ora speri che vadano le cose e delle *tue *convinzioni.
Ora, fermati un attimo, entra in ipnosi o in Yoga o in Yougurt, quello che vuoi.
Leggi ti il tuo grassetto.

Domani lui ti tradisce (per qualsiasi motivo, ad esempio ne ha l'opportunità, e lui che alla fin fine pensa: ma sì dai, questa è una gran bella gnocca, una oretta, e non lo saprà nessuno. Tanto mia moglie l'ha fatto per 9 mesi... perchè ora mi devo fare la sega mentale per lei?).
Tu che faresti se lo scoprissi casualmente? Ci crederesti ancora nel *tuo *grassetto?

Voglio dire, ci credi ora sapendo che tu hai potuto guardare le carte del tuo e del suo mazzo. Quando potrai guardare solo le carte del *tuo *mazzo, ci crederesti ancora?


----------



## Barbara71 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Barbara, tu giustamente parli del *tuo *errore e di come ora speri che vadano le cose e delle *tue *convinzioni.
> Ora, fermati un attimo, entra in ipnosi o in Yoga o in Yougurt, quello che vuoi.
> Leggi ti il tuo grassetto.
> 
> ...


Credimi non voglio sminuire quello che è successo, ci mancherebbe!!! Credimi sono serimente comnvinta e pentita di quello che ho fatto!!!
Però è anche vero che ci può essere una strada da percorrere per superare questo momento e recuperare il matrimonio.
Bene io non mi sforzerò mai di cercare e percorrere questa strada (almeno fino a quando lo vorrà anche lui)!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Credimi non voglio sminuire quello che è successo, ci mancherebbe!!! Credimi sono serimente comnvinta e pentita di quello che ho fatto!!!
> Però è anche vero che ci può essere una strada da percorrere per superare questo momento e recuperare il matrimonio.
> Bene io non mi sforzerò mai di cercare e percorrere questa strada (almeno fino a quando lo vorrà anche lui)!


Ecco brava....
Tira dritto per la tua strada...e fregatene...ok?
Se hai bisogno, io sono qua...
Lascia pure che i moralisti lancino i loro sassi...
Solo tu e tuo marito sapete cosa c'è tra voi due: lascia che i benpensanti vi attacchino addosso tutte le loro etichette...
L'obiettivo che hai da raggiungere è importante...usa qualsiasi mezzo...
Tifo per te e per voi due...
Ovvio se ti viene condonato il debito...e non paghi, per tante persone è inammissibile...
Tuo marito è un uomo intelligente.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma come te lo spieghi...*



Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente sappi che io non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, non ho mai negato di aver commesso l'errore più grande della mia vita.
> Sappi che il tradimento sarà una macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
> Sappi che per quello che ho fatto ci sto male... credimi non sono scuse.
> Però nel contempo ti dico che ogni persona (se veramente e pentita) può avere un'altra occasione per recuperare....
> ...


Chiedo scusa anticipatamente, se ti dovessi sentire offesa, ma tu dov'eri?
Come te lo spieghi adesso? ora che sei pentita, sembra che tra le braccia di un'altro ci sei cascata per sbaglio, anzi manco eri tu, come ha funzionato la cosa, lui ti ha sedotto col classico:"vieni a prendere un caffé?"una parola tira l'altra, hai iniziato a confidarti, a raccontargli cose intime che non hai mai raccontato a nessuno, nemmeno alla tua amica più cara, e lui stranamente ha compreso ogni tuo stato d'animo, ogni tuo rammarico e ti capiva e ti diceva esattamente quello che volevi sentirti dire...e quando si è rivelato, quando è passato da io voglio esserti amico, al mi sono innamorato di te, tu cosa gli hai risposto? e perché.
Quando dopo aver consumato tornavi a casa da tuo marito, come lo trattavi? a ogni discussione lo facevi sentire una merda perchè sopra di te aleggiava l'altro, non per il problema in questione, anzi tutto era diventato un problema, perchè l'altro ti diceva che se fosse stato lui tuo marito ti avrebbe accontentato, agevolato, compreso, ah lui non sarebbe stato così, non si sarebbe mai permesso di dire certe cose... 
E' per questi motivi che il tuo senso di colpa ti stà massacrando, tu sai esattamente quanto sei stata feroce verso quel pover'uomo che pensava di avere tutt'altri problemi che una moglie che lo stava tradendo.
Quando lui inizierà a porsi e a porti queste e altre domande per te sarà molto dura, ti dò un consiglio se vuoi davvero salvare il tuo matrimonio alle domande che ti farà non MENTIRE, lui avrà già le risposte...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *si , mi sembri un pò zerbino* anche tu. *D'altronde di uomini così purtroppo ce ne sono e alcuni tipi di donna cercano proprio quelli per fare i cavoli propri *, poi vengono a spargere finte lacrime. Poche storie , lui è rimasto solo perchè , giustamente dico io , dopo la quarantina non ha nessuna voglia di cambiare casa e non vedere piu' i figli , che rimangono alla madre. Sarebbe dovuto andare via e chi glielo fa fare di pagare un affitto o comprarsi una casa quando ne ha già una per rimanere da solo ? La verità è che le donne hanno sempre il coltello dalla parte del manico quando ci sono i figli di mezzo , voi lo sapete meglio di me e quindi non reagite come dovreste cioè lasciandole. Non parliamo di amore per cortesia , così rispondo anche al secondo utente.
> Tu citi la Maddalena , ma non c'entra nulla. Lei era una prostituta e le prostitute sono persone molto migliori di queste donne sposate che si comportano così , non c'è neanche da paragonare, avrebbero solo da insegnare come si sta al mondo. Ben vengano , anzi visto che le donne che vi sposate sono loro le vere zo.ccole , per fortuna che esistono almeno ci si può un attimo distrarre e divertire. Il lavoro da fare da parte di entrambi ? No , è solo da parte della moglie , il marito ha un credito enorme e non deve fare proprio niente. Se io fossi in lui adesso comincerei ad usare questa situazione per farmi fare cose , pretendere comportamenti , etc etc. Se no , aria e ci separiamo. Visto che lei sembra tornata con la coda tra le gambe , per lui può essere un buon momento. Non bisogna mai farla passare liscia a chi se ne va a scopare per mesi con altre persone quando ha una famiglia con figli , commette un grave atto.


Errato. Gli zerbini come me sono quelli che vi si scopano le mogli con il loro fare da cazzoni. D'altronde siete voi quelli che ci avete capito tutto.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa anticipatamente, se ti dovessi sentire offesa, ma tu dov'eri?
> Come te lo spieghi adesso? ora che sei pentita, sembra che tra le braccia di un'altro ci sei cascata per sbaglio, anzi manco eri tu, come ha funzionato la cosa, lui ti ha sedotto col classico:"vieni a prendere un caffé?"una parola tira l'altra, hai iniziato a confidarti, a raccontargli cose intime che non hai mai raccontato a nessuno, nemmeno alla tua amica più cara, e lui stranamente ha compreso ogni tuo stato d'animo, ogni tuo rammarico e ti capiva e ti diceva esattamente quello che volevi sentirti dire...e quando si è rivelato, quando è passato da io voglio esserti amico, al mi sono innamorato di te, tu cosa gli hai risposto? e perché.
> Quando dopo aver consumato tornavi a casa da tuo marito, come lo trattavi? a ogni discussione lo facevi sentire una merda perchè sopra di te aleggiava l'altro, non per il problema in questione, anzi tutto era diventato un problema, perchè l'altro ti diceva che se fosse stato lui tuo marito ti avrebbe accontentato, agevolato, compreso, ah lui non sarebbe stato così, non si sarebbe mai permesso di dire certe cose...
> E' per questi motivi che il tuo senso di colpa ti stà massacrando, tu sai esattamente quanto sei stata feroce verso quel pover'uomo che pensava di avere tutt'altri problemi che una moglie che lo stava tradendo.
> Quando lui inizierà a porsi e a porti queste e altre domande per te sarà molto dura, ti dò un consiglio se vuoi davvero salvare il tuo matrimonio alle domande che ti farà non MENTIRE, lui avrà già le risposte...


Io che conosco benissimo la mia posizione, maturata col tempo e le esperienze, resto sempre colpito da chi esprime con forza le proprie convinzioni. 

Resto ancora più colpito quando a proporle sono persone che in quel momento si dimostrano essere diverse da me o da un'eventuale categoria.
Io che non credo "nell'assolutismo", in genere resto sempre spiazzato da chi invece lo dichiara con convinzione. Però ho il brutto difetto di credere troppo (e solo) in me stesso, cosi ho la brutta abitudine di sentirmi superiore anche a chi invece sta cercando di dimostrarmi uno stato di superiorità a me sconosciuto.

Non è saccenza, ne un complesso di superiorità, anzi. Mi vedo costretto però a cercare solo dentro me stesso per capire il mondo che mi circonda. Ho scoperto che non ho altri mezzi e non ci sono manuali per *interpretarlo*.

Hai detto che nel mondo ci sono sicuramente donne "serie", hai ragione, ma non ti credo perchè questa è solo la *tua interpretazione* .

Devi spiegarmi una cosa, a me molto cara, perchè mi trova su una posizione diametralmente opposta alla tua.

Perchè sei convinto che un traditore tradisce con *ferocia* il suo partner?

Perchè sei convinto che, nel momento in cui il traditore viene condizionato dalla clandestinità, schernisca il suo partner ufficiale?

Perchè sei convinto che un traditore non sia in grado di discernere le avances quando queste fanno leva sulle sue frustrazioni?

Ma soprattutto dimmi, chi e come sono quelle persone che possiedono quello stato di "serietà" che permette loro di percorrere un percorso di amore e fedeltà assoluti per sempre?

Non mi pare di chiedere troppo, anzi mi sembra anche di averti dato poc'anzi un prezioso (seppur modestamente mio) consiglio.

Ovvero puoi rispondermi, con precisione, guardando dentro te stesso. Per la tua persona, che dichiari nel momento in cui giudichi con certezza le vicende altrui.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si , mi sembri un pò zerbino anche tu. D'altronde di uomini così purtroppo ce ne sono e alcuni tipi di donna cercano proprio quelli per fare i cavoli propri , poi vengono a spargere finte lacrime. Poche storie , lui è rimasto solo perchè , giustamente dico io , dopo la quarantina non ha nessuna voglia di cambiare casa e non vedere piu' i figli , che rimangono alla madre. Sarebbe dovuto andare via e chi glielo fa fare di pagare un affitto o comprarsi una casa quando ne ha già una per rimanere da solo ? La verità è che le donne hanno sempre il coltello dalla parte del manico quando ci sono i figli di mezzo , voi lo sapete meglio di me e quindi non reagite come dovreste cioè lasciandole. Non parliamo di amore per cortesia , così rispondo anche al secondo utente.
> Tu citi la Maddalena , ma non c'entra nulla. Lei era una prostituta e le prostitute sono persone molto migliori di queste donne sposate che si comportano così , non c'è neanche da paragonare, avrebbero solo da insegnare come si sta al mondo. Ben vengano , anzi visto che le donne che vi sposate sono loro le vere zo.ccole , per fortuna che esistono almeno ci si può un attimo distrarre e divertire. Il lavoro da fare da parte di entrambi ? No , è solo da parte della moglie , *il marito ha un credito enorme e non deve fare proprio niente. Se io fossi in lui adesso comincerei ad usare questa situazione per farmi fare cose , pretendere comportamenti , etc etc*. Se no , aria e ci separiamo. Visto che lei sembra tornata con la coda tra le gambe , per lui può essere un buon momento. Non bisogna mai farla passare liscia a chi se ne va a scopare per mesi con altre persone quando ha una famiglia con figli , commette un grave atto.


Cavolo, m'ero perso pure quest'altra perla di saggezza. Barbara mi dispiace ma se tuo marito ti dovesse chiedere qualche pompelmo purtroppo te tocca. E non provare ad inventare la scusa che il sesso anale è doloroso perchè non ci crede più nessuno, e comunque, muta e rassegnata devi stare. Fetusa.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo, m'ero perso pure quest'altra perla di saggezza. Barbara mi dispiace ma se tuo marito ti dovesse chiedere qualche pompelmo purtroppo te tocca. E non provare ad inventare la scusa che il sesso anale è doloroso perchè non ci crede più nessuno, e comunque, muta e rassegnata devi stare. Fetusa.


Non penso in quel senso. Magari se prima lei non dava spiegazioni del dove andava (perchè erano fatti suoi), ora si (e cellulare acceso): lei dovrebbe dire di no? Certo, è suo diritto. Però lui poi ha il diritto di pensare: ma vedi a questa... si ricomincia.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

*OT*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo, m'ero perso pure quest'altra perla di saggezza. Barbara mi dispiace ma se tuo marito ti dovesse chiedere qualche pompelmo purtroppo te tocca. E non provare ad inventare la scusa che il sesso anale è doloroso perchè non ci crede più nessuno, e comunque, muta e rassegnata devi stare. Fetusa.



Ma perchè il sesso anale adesso si chiama in gergo pompelmo???


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

E' aspro?


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

Dici che è per quello??? 
O è una domanda sul sesso anale??? :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dici che è per quello???
> O è una domanda sul sesso anale??? :rotfl:


No, non so cosa c'entri il pompelmo


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Parlavo di due pratiche distinte e differenti.

Andy, con le parole: "Userei questa situazione per farmi fare delle cose", non penso si riferisse a crostate al lampone.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlavo di due pratiche distinte e differenti.
> 
> Andy, con le parole: "Userei questa situazione per farmi fare delle cose", non penso si riferisse a crostate al lampone.


Beh.. anche se si riferisse alle crostate al lampone, in ogni caso sarebbe un ricatto...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh.. anche se si riferisse alle crostate al lampone, in ogni caso sarebbe un ricatto...


Ovvio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Caro utente sappi che io non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, non ho mai negato di aver commesso l'errore più grande della mia vita.
> Sappi che il tradimento sarà una macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
> Sappi che per quello che ho fatto ci sto male... credimi non sono scuse.
> Però nel contempo ti dico che ogni persona (se veramente e pentita) può avere un'altra occasione per recuperare....
> ...


E tu dai ragione a un cafone del genere?
Ma quale grande errore della tua vita?
Perchè non dici la verità, cioè che ti è piaciuto scopare con un altro?
Che mentre lo facevi non era affatto un errore?
A che pro ci si pente di quello che si è fatto?
Solo perchè un marito ti minaccia o ti fa sentire in colpa?
Perchè non tieni alta la testa e dici sì, mi andava di farlo?
E ti rimetti alle decisioni di tuo marito senza pregarlo in ginocchio di perdonarti?

Amica mia, finchè noi donne avremo questo atteggiamento non ci sarà mai nulla di buono per noi, al mondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Errato. Gli zerbini come me sono quelli che vi si scopano le mogli con il loro fare da cazzoni. D'altronde siete voi quelli che ci avete capito tutto.


Grande Tuba


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu dai ragione a un cafone del genere?
> Ma quale grande errore della tua vita?
> Perchè non dici la verità, cioè che ti è piaciuto scopare con un altro?
> Che mentre lo facevi non era affatto un errore?
> ...


Scusa Chiara ma il fatto che le piacesse farlo non vuol dire che non fosse un errore.
Anche a me piaceva farlo ma sapevo e so che era un errore, perchè ero sposata, perchè avrei dovuto essere sincera con lui e invece non ho avuto la forza di farlo. Non posso immaginare di dire a mio marito, in caso mi scoprisse e lo vedessi disperato, che mi andava di farlo. Credo che avrebbe almeno il diritto di ricevere delle spiegazioni che non siano "il mi andava di farlo". Mi auguro che dietro a un tradimento ci siano motivazioni più rilevanti Non ne faccio una distinzione tra uomo e donna, vale per entrambi e non sento sminuita la mia dignità di donna per questo


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu dai ragione a un cafone del genere?
> Ma quale grande errore della tua vita?
> Perchè non dici la verità, cioè che ti è piaciuto scopare con un altro?
> Che mentre lo facevi non era affatto un errore?
> ...



Quindi Chiara aspiri al riconoscimento pubblico e legale di "diritto di tradire"? 


Ah Chiara Chiara ... quanta confusione c'e' nella tua testa.


*Niente è più nobile, niente più pregevole della fedeltà. L'essere fedeli e sinceri sono le eccellenze e le istituzioni più sacre della mente umana.*
(Cicerone)


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi Chiara aspiri al riconoscimento pubblico e legale di "diritto di tradire"?
> 
> 
> Ah Chiara Chiara ... quanta confusione c'e' nella tua testa.
> ...


No Marì, non credo intendesse quello.

Ma come si arriva all'eccellenza? Si può sbagliare mentre si cerca di perseguirla?
Madonna le frasi fatte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara ma il fatto che le piacesse farlo non vuol dire che non fosse un errore.
> Anche a me piaceva farlo ma sapevo e so che era un errore, perchè ero sposata, perchè avrei dovuto essere sincera con lui e invece non ho avuto la forza di farlo. Non posso immaginare di dire a mio marito, in caso mi scoprisse e lo vedessi disperato, che mi andava di farlo. Credo che avrebbe almeno il diritto di ricevere delle spiegazioni che non siano "il mi andava di farlo". *Mi auguro che dietro a un tradimento ci siano motivazioni più rilevanti* Non ne faccio una distinzione tra uomo e donna, vale per entrambi e non sento sminuita la mia dignità di donna per questo


Farfalla.
Leggi bene ciò che ha scritto Barbara: errore più grande della mia vita, macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
Dove siamo? Nel medioevo?
Io sì che posso immaginare di dirlo a mio marito una volta scoperta, perchè non ci sono motivazioni più nobili di quella che spingono al tradimento. Non esistono motivazioni più rilevanti. Poi mi lascerò frantumare le ossa senza fiatare.
E' ora di ammetterlo. E' una proiezione mentale falsa e moralista quella che fa sentire più in colpa solo perchè abbiamo condiviso un'emozione con una persona che non è il nostro partner ufficiale, così, per il semplice piacere di esperirla.
Alla fine questo è il movente principale di qualsiasi azione umana.
Concordo che non ci siano distinzioni tra i sessi.


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi Chiara aspiri al riconoscimento pubblico e legale di "diritto di tradire"?
> 
> 
> Ah Chiara Chiara ... quanta confusione c'e' nella tua testa.
> ...


no secondo me voleva dire che è inutile fare le vittime dopo aver tradito...dal momento che non credo che nel momento in cui si tradisce ci venga puntata una pistola alla tempia....
quindi se hai tradito perchè ti andava di farlo perchè poi fare la vittima?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no secondo me voleva dire che è inutile fare le vittime dopo aver tradito...dal momento che non credo che nel momento in cui si tradisce ci venga puntata una pistola alla tempia....
> quindi se hai tradito perchè ti andava di farlo perchè poi fare la vittima?


Non mi sembra che Barbara faccia la vittima! Anzi l'opposto...


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No Marì, non credo intendesse quello.
> 
> Ma come si arriva all'eccellenza? Si può sbagliare mentre si cerca di perseguirla?
> Madonna le frasi fatte.


Io sono orgogliosa, fiera e felice di essere una donna fedele ... lo sono sempre stata, fin da ragazzina ... prendevo delle cotte, infatuazioni, sono anche volubile  ma li lasciavo prima di passare ad un altro.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi Chiara aspiri al riconoscimento pubblico e legale di "diritto di tradire"?


Penso che Chiara più che altro si riferisse al riconoscimento da parte di una donna di poter dire: 

Ci ho scopato semplicemente perchè avevo voglia di farlo e mentre lo facevo mi piaceva pure. Ora, mio caro marito, questo non mi rende meritevole di nessuna A scarlatta e tantomeno mi deve rendere una donnetta ai tuoi occhi.

Anche perchè, una botta al cerchio e una alla botte, Barbara in nove mesi qualche orgasmino lo avrà avuto o no ? E mentre si preparava ad un incontro, sicuramente qualche bell'intimino sexy per farlo arrapare ancora di più se lo sarà messo, giusto ? E che cacchio di male c'è a dire che lo faceva perchè le piaceva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi Chiara aspiri al riconoscimento pubblico e legale di "diritto di tradire"?
> 
> 
> Ah Chiara Chiara ... quanta confusione c'e' nella tua testa.
> ...


No Marì.
Io dico semplicemente che una volta scoperti in tali frangenti portare in campo certe motivazioni o rinnegare subito qual che si è compiuto (scopare con altri) è un'ulteriore presa per il culo (scusa il francese) nei riguardi del tradito ed è una perdita di dignità del traditore. Almeno ci si mostrasse convinti delle proprie scelte.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che Chiara più che altro si riferisse al riconoscimento da parte di una donna di poter dire:
> 
> Ci ho scopato semplicemente perchè avevo voglia di farlo e mentre lo facevo mi piaceva pure. Ora, mio caro marito, questo non mi rende meritevole di nessuna A scarlatta e tantomeno mi deve rendere una donnetta ai tuoi occhi.
> 
> Anche perchè, una botta al cerchio e una alla botte, *Barbara in nove mesi qualche orgasmino lo avrà avuto o no* ? E mentre si preparava ad un incontro, sicuramente qualche bell'intimino sexy per farlo arrapare ancora di più se lo sarà messo, giusto ?* E che cacchio di male c'è a dire che lo faceva perchè le piaceva*.


Appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla.
> Leggi bene ciò che ha scritto Barbara: errore più grande della mia vita, macchia che non potrò mai cancellare.
> Dove siamo? Nel medioevo?
> Io sì che posso immaginare di dirlo a mio marito una volta scoperta, perchè non ci sono motivazioni più nobili di quella che spingono al tradimento. Non esistono motivazioni più rilevanti. Poi mi lascerò frantumare le ossa senza fiatare.
> ...


Credo che tradire mio marito sia stata la cosa più brutta che potessi fargli. Questo non significa che tornassi indietro non lo farei (già spiegato). Ho mancato ad una promessa. Probabilmente lui ne ha mancate altre ma questo non giustifica quello che ho fatto. Non è medioevo secondo me, è una questione di coerenza. Non lo sono stata, e magari in futuro sarò di nuovo incoerente ma da qui a minimizzare il tradimento (di qualunque genere) verso una persona a cui si vuole bene secodno me ce ne passa. Sarà anche una convenzione ma nessuno ci ha obbligati a promettere fedeltà, l'abbiamo fatto e non abbiamo mantenuto fede a una promessa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No Marì.
> Io dico semplicemente che una volta scoperti in tali frangenti portare in campo certe motivazioni o rinnegare subito qual che si è compiuto (scopare con altri) è un'ulteriore presa per il culo (scusa il francese) nei riguardi del tradito ed è una perdita di dignità del traditore. Almeno ci si mostrasse convinti delle proprie scelte.....


Rinnegare no ma neanche dire l'ho fatto perchè mi va. Come se fosse una cosa di irisoria importanza e fatta così tanto per fare...


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu dai ragione a un cafone del genere?
> Ma quale grande errore della tua vita?
> Perchè non dici la verità, cioè che ti è piaciuto scopare con un altro?
> Che mentre lo facevi non era affatto un errore?
> ...


uomo o donna quando s'inganna qualcuno c'è poco da tenere alta la testa.
forse si poteva tenerla dritta *prima* rivendicandolo come bisogno o giù di lì


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No Marì.
> Io dico semplicemente che una volta scoperti in tali frangenti portare in campo certe motivazioni o rinnegare subito qual che si è compiuto (scopare con altri) è un'ulteriore presa per il culo (scusa il francese) *Figurati con me sei libera in tutte le lingue * nei riguardi del tradito ed è una perdita di dignità del traditore. Almeno ci si mostrasse convinti delle proprie scelte.....


OK, vedi Chiara tante persone pensano/credono di avere le palle :mrgreen: ma sono una minoranza ad averle sempre presenti (ovviamente escludo i maschi che ce le hanno per natura) e' li il gioco.


Mio marito mi disse: "It happen" gli stavo staccando la testa dalle spalle per la rabbia 


Si, comportarsi come fa Barbara e' da vigliacca, da gallinella, pero' ... fare pieta' rende di piu'. 

Non so se mi sono capita. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava....
> Tira dritto per la tua strada...e fregatene...ok?
> Se hai bisogno, io sono qua...
> Lascia pure che i moralisti lancino i loro sassi...
> ...


ma certo..possibile che come al solito saltino fuori le solite posizioni talebane...bigotti moralisti benpensanti....che muiono d'invidia perche'ne fanno una al mese.......Conte  si deve piangere e strapparsi le vesti,,questo forum ha questo scopo.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

:uhoh:​


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Perchè si parla di invidia? Non capisco.

Se io stavo con una donna, con cui volevo stare, ed in cui credevo... poi scopro che mi ha tradito... e sento parlare le persone che tradiscono cosa ne pensano... e non condivido i loro pensieri... perchè si pensa che c'è invidia a chi si fa una donna al giorno? Ma a me non mi interessa questa politica. Eppure mi piacciono le donne e fare sesso. Cosa c'entra?

Io ho avuto possibilità per tradire o di fare sesso quando ero single. Ma, nel primo caso, non ho voluto (io), nel secondo caso, se la ragazza non mi interessa, non ci perdo nemmeno tempo, solo perchè voglio godere un pò.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè si parla di invidia? Non capisco.
> 
> Se io stavo con una donna, con cui volevo stare, ed in cui credevo... poi scopro che mi ha tradito... e sento parlare le persone che tradiscono cosa ne pensano... e non condivido i loro pensieri... perchè si pensa che c'è invidia a chi si fa una donna al giorno? Ma a me non mi interessa questa politica. Eppure mi piacciono le donne e fare sesso. Cosa c'entra?


Perchè mentre Lothar ne fa una più del davolo, ci sono quelli come te che si girano le dita...:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che Chiara più che altro si riferisse al riconoscimento da parte di una donna di poter dire:
> 
> Ci ho scopato semplicemente perchè avevo voglia di farlo e mentre lo facevo mi piaceva pure. Ora, mio caro marito, questo non mi rende meritevole di nessuna A scarlatta e tantomeno mi deve rendere una donnetta ai tuoi occhi.
> 
> Anche perchè, una botta al cerchio e una alla botte, Barbara in nove mesi qualche orgasmino lo avrà avuto o no ? E mentre si preparava ad un incontro, sicuramente qualche bell'intimino sexy per farlo arrapare ancora di più se lo sarà messo, giusto ? E che *cacchio di male c'è a dire che lo faceva perchè le piaceva*.


c'è che non è minimamente rispettoso.
sappiamo tutti che se ssi fa sesso normalmente si gode, gettarlo in faccia all'altro  è come minimo di cattivo gusto e mancanza di sensiblità.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perchè mentre Lothar ne fa una più del davolo, ci sono quelli come te che *si girano le dita...*:singleeye:


Ovvero? Non mi è chiaro


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perchè mentre Lothar ne fa una più del davolo, ci sono quelli come te che si girano le dita...:singleeye:



Ma no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica ce l'aveva con Andy :mrgreen: o SI? 





:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è che non è minimamente rispettoso.
> sappiamo tutti che se ssi fa sesso normalmente si gode, gettarlo in faccia all'altro  è come minimo di cattivo gusto e mancanza di sensiblità.


Minerva, ma come siamo arrivati a questo? Spesso il tradimento viene nascosto, sempre mi pare. Nel momento della confessione le carte in tavola cambiano e gusto e sensibilità in quel frangente devono lasciare il posto alla propria etica.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè si parla di invidia? Non capisco.
> 
> Se io stavo con una donna, con cui volevo stare, ed in cui credevo... poi scopro che mi ha tradito... e sento parlare le persone che tradiscono cosa ne pensano... e non condivido i loro pensieri... perchè si pensa che c'è invidia a chi si fa una donna al giorno? Ma a me non mi interessa questa politica. Eppure mi piacciono le donne e fare sesso. Cosa c'entra?
> 
> Io ho avuto possibilità per tradire o di fare sesso quando ero single. Ma, nel primo caso, non ho voluto (io), nel secondo caso, se la ragazza non mi interessa, non ci perdo nemmeno tempo, solo perchè voglio godere un pò.


equivoco:io intendevo in generale,non solo fuoiri casa.Qua'c'e'gente che ha le ragnatele,nella/nello...non capisci perche'sono cosi isteriche e suore??per quello..astinenza....


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> equivoco:io intendevo in generale,non solo fuoiri casa.Qua'c'e'gente che ha le ragnatele,nella/nello...non capisci perche'sono cosi isteriche e suore??per quello..astinenza....


Ah, ok


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Minerva, ma come siamo arrivati a questo? Spesso il tradimento viene nascosto, sempre mi pare. Nel momento della confessione le carte in tavola cambiano e gusto e sensibilità in quel frangente devono lasciare il posto alla propria etica.


una cosa è essere sinceri, un'altra sprezzanti


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è che non è minimamente rispettoso.
> sappiamo tutti che se ssi fa sesso normalmente si gode, gettarlo in faccia all'altro  è come minimo di cattivo gusto e mancanza di sensiblità.


Ma non stò dicendo che si debba descrivere nei minimi dettagli quale stallone da monta sia stato l'amante. Ma da qui a mettersi il cilicio e prendersi a fustigate, ci sono una miriade di opzioni che hanno a che fare con la coerenza. A Chiara, e anche a me, hanno dato sui nervi parole come "Il più grande errore della mia vita" o "Macchia che non riuscirò mai più a cancellare". Qui c'è una donna che ha deciso, per nove mesi della sua vita,di portare avanti determinate azioni, poi ha capito che non erano cose che voleva continuare a fare. Una volta scoperta dal marito, secondo il Chiara Pensiero, ma un pò anche il mio, rinnegare quello che ha fatto è stata una prova d'immaturità.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ma non stò dicendo che si debba descrivere nei minimi dettagli quale stallone da monta sia stato l'amante. *Ma da qui a mettersi il cilicio e prendersi a fustigate, ci sono una miriade di opzioni che hanno a che fare con la coerenza. A Chiara, e anche a me, hanno dato sui nervi parole come "Il più grande errore della mia vita" o "Macchia che non riuscirò mai più a cancellare". Qui c'è una donna che ha deciso, per nove mesi della sua vita, determinate azioni, poi ha capito che non erano cose che voleva continuare a fare. Una volta scoperta dal marito, secondo il Chiara Pensiero, ma un pò anche il mio, rinnegare quello che ha fatto è stata una prova d'immaturità.


Mi ricordi quel film con Demi Moore che viene trombata da quell'altro (proposta indecente) in cui lei poi dice al marito: è un fottuto stallone


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è essere sinceri, un'altra sprezzanti


Ma io credo che il traditore nel momento in cui viene messo alle strette, quando questi ha un minimo di cognizione per il rispetto, si trovi in difficoltà tra l'essere sincero e il fornire una confessioneche non leda la suscettibilità dell'altro.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi ricordi quel film con Demi Moore che viene trombata da quell'altro (proposta indecente) in cui lei poi dice al marito: è un fottuto stallone


Si, ma ricordi il contesto anche?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non stò dicendo che si debba descrivere nei minimi dettagli quale stallone da monta sia stato l'amante. Ma da qui a mettersi il cilicio e prendersi a fustigate, ci sono una miriade di opzioni che hanno a che fare con la coerenza. A Chiara, e anche a me, hanno dato sui nervi parole come "Il più grande errore della mia vita" o "Macchia che non riuscirò mai più a cancellare". Qui c'è una donna che ha deciso, per nove mesi della sua vita,di portare avanti determinate azioni, poi ha capito che non erano cose che voleva continuare a fare. Una volta scoperta dal marito, secondo il Chiara Pensiero, ma un pò anche il mio, *rinnegare quello che ha fatto è stata una prova d'immaturità*.


mah
ci sta che ci si penta di errori fatti.siamo sempre lì; certa coerenza sconfina con il menefreghismo


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Si, ma ricordi il contesto anche?


Certo, bisogno di soldi, no?
Nulla toglie che a quella frase qualsiasi uomo si senta distrutto...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, bisogno di soldi, no?
> Nulla toglie che a quella frase qualsiasi uomo si senta distrutto...


No, sbagli.

Lei divenne sarcastica, perchè esasperata.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No, sbagli.
> 
> Lei divenne sarcastica, perchè esasperata.


Infatti. Lei gli disse quello che sotto sotto lui voleva sentirsi dire, sarcasticamente. La parte vera di quel dialogo è stata alla fine, quando lui, relativamente calmo le chiese: "Dimmi almeno, è stato buon sesso", e lei, molto sinceramente ma anche un pò dispiaciuta gli rispose: "Si, è stato buon sesso".


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non stò dicendo che si debba descrivere nei minimi dettagli quale stallone da monta sia stato l'amante. Ma da qui a mettersi il cilicio e prendersi a fustigate, ci sono una miriade di opzioni che hanno a che fare con la coerenza. A Chiara, e anche a me, hanno dato sui nervi parole come "Il più grande errore della mia vita" o "Macchia che non riuscirò mai più a cancellare". Qui c'è una donna che ha deciso, per nove mesi della sua vita,di portare avanti determinate azioni, poi ha capito che non erano cose che voleva continuare a fare. Una volta scoperta dal marito, secondo il Chiara Pensiero, ma un pò anche il mio, rinnegare quello che ha fatto è stata una prova d'immaturità.


Non è rinnegare però secondo me. Io non parlo di silicio, ma forse di un rispettoso silenzio, la mancanza di rispetto c'è già stata abbondantemente, fare anche gli spavaldi  mi sembra eccessivo....


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Ah, mai io parlavo della trama nel suo complesso.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah
> ci sta che ci si penta di errori fatti.siamo sempre lì; certa coerenza sconfina con il menefreghismo


Pentirsi è diverso da rinnegare però.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti. Lei gli disse quello che sotto sotto lui voleva sentirsi dire, sarcasticamente. La parte vera di quel dialogo è stata alla fine, quando lui, relativamente calmo le chiese: "Dimmi almeno, è stato buon sesso", e lei, molto sinceramente ma anche un pò dispiaciuta gli rispose: "Si, è stato buon sesso".


Purtroppo il sesso è sempre bello.

Ma Andy ha aggiunto una componente personale, l'autostima....che è il punto che avrei tanto voglia di raggiungere col nostro ospite mascherato.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

L'ansia da prestazione, il sentirsi sminuire è sempre stata una paura dell'uomo. Un tradimento è una coltellata che può colpire a fondo nell'autostima di un uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pentirsi è diverso da rinnegare però.


Ecco è questo che cercavo di dire, uffa


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco è questo che cercavo di dire, uffa


Dopo 45 pagine?


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'ansia da prestazione, il sentirsi sminuire è sempre stata una paura dell'uomo. Un tradimento è una coltellata che può colpire a fondo nell'autostima di un uomo.


anche della donna! non credere che per una donna il tradimento sia meno devastante......


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è rinnegare però secondo me. Io non parlo di silicio, ma forse di un rispettoso silenzio, la mancanza di rispetto c'è già stata abbondantemente, fare anche gli spavaldi  mi sembra eccessivo....


Farfie, ragioniamo per assurdo vuoi ? Tu sei stata traditrice. Mettiamo il caso tuo marito ti avesse beccata, magari in flagranza di reato. S'incazza, ti molla. Tu ti saresti pianta tutte le lacrime del mondo, magari in privato, magari ti saresti resa conto di aver commesso un errore e glielo avresti detto, ma mai ti saresti sognata di dirgli che in quel momento in quella macchina ci stavi perchè NON ti piaceva starci. 

Paradossalmente queste sono come partite in cui si decide a priori, con il libero arbitrio, quali carte pescare dal mazzo per giocare. Se poi si perde, perchè prendersela con le carte ?, quando le hai scelte pensavi sicuramente fossero buone carte, altrimenti non le avresti scelte.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pentirsi è diverso da rinnegare però.


dipende dall'intensità del pentimento.
ad ogni modo , a testa alta ci vado quando non ho pesi sulla coscienza.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dopo 45 pagine?


No dopo 5 interventi. Non ho il dono della sintesi, sono contorta nel mio modo di pensare. Poi arriva Tuba e in due parole mi umilia,,


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> anche della donna! non credere che per una donna il tradimento sia meno devastante......


Dimentichi una cosa fondamentale Simy, che forse a te dice poco come a molte donne: nell'uomo la dimensione del pene varia in un bel range...


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dall'intensità del pentimento.
> ad ogni modo , a testa alta ci vado quando non ho pesi sulla coscienza.


E sei anche fortissima in quel momento.

Ma non mi pare la posizione di un traditore reo confesso, sarebbe da idioti e non dico che non ce ne siano. Ma vogliamo fare di tutta l'erba un fascio?


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dimentichi una cosa fondamentale Simy, che forse a te dice poco come a molte donne: nell'uomo la dimensione del pene varia in un bel range...


Ma ti è stata rinfacciata anche una cosa del genere?


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Purtroppo il sesso è sempre bello.*
> Ma Andy ha aggiunto una componente personale, l'autostima....che è il punto che avrei tanto voglia di raggiungere col nostro ospite mascherato.


Ehhh... Magari fosse vero...


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma ti è stata rinfacciata anche una cosa del genere?


No (io sto apposto . Voglio dire che quando c'è il tradimento di una donna con un altro, nel tradito subentra anche la soggezione da questo punto di vista...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehhh... Magari fosse vero...


Beige, a primavera il soffitto lo rifacciamo beige


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehhh... Magari fosse vero...


Forse è meglio dire che si è sempre portati a pensare che sia bello? Senza togliere che possa rivelarsi deludente.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Beige, a primavera il soffitto lo rifacciamo beige


Appunto.

:sbatti:


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

ALLORA?


A che stiamo?


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No (io sto apposto . Voglio dire che quando c'è il tradimento di una donna con un altro, nel tradito subentra anche la soggezione da questo punto di vista...


Pensa invece una volta lessi in un libro, che se un uomo ha anche soltanto il sospetto che la moglie gli sia infedele, statisticamente produce spermatozoi più forti.....e vi anticipo....era un libro della mia ex psicologa.....non un libro comprato nel lato nascosto al pubblico delle edicole di stazioni ferroviarie


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa invece una volta lessi in un libro, che se un uomo ha anche soltanto il sospetto che la moglie gli sia infedele, statisticamente produce spermatozoi più forti.....e vi anticipo....era un libro della mia ex psicologa.....non un libro comprato nel lato nascosto al pubblico delle edicole di stazioni ferroviarie


Sì, ma gli spermatozoi non si vedono


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse è meglio dire che si è sempre portati a pensare che sia bello? Senza togliere che possa rivelarsi deludente.


Sì, forse così è meglio..


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma gli spermatozoi non si vedono


... ma sanno dove andare


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dimentichi una cosa fondamentale Simy, che forse a te dice poco come a molte donne: nell'uomo la dimensione del pene varia in un bel range...


forse perchè voi uomini non capite che non è la dimensione del vostro pene che aumenta il piacere! 
cmq al di la di questo per una donna è devastante per altri aspetti........ma è devastante esattamente quanto le è per voi!


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, forse così è meglio..


Andava chiarito.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè voi uomini non capite che non è la dimensione del vostro pene che aumenta il piacere!
> cmq al di la di questo per una donna è devastante per altri aspetti........ma* è devastante esattamente quanto le è per voi!*


QUOTO! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse è meglio dire che si è sempre portati a pensare che sia bello? Senza togliere che possa rivelarsi deludente.


non e' piu'bello sono cose ben diverse..anche a parita'di quello che si fa'.
Abisso enorme....mentalmente e fisicamente non sono due cose neanche da paragonare.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè voi uomini non capite che *non è la dimensione del vostro pene che aumenta il piacere*!
> cmq al di la di questo per una donna è devastante per altri aspetti........ma è devastante esattamente quanto le è per voi!


Sono d'accordo...
meglio schumacher che guida una Mini rispetto a Ray Charles su una Ferrari....  :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *forse perchè voi uomini non capite che non è la dimensione del vostro pene che aumenta il piacere! *
> cmq al di la di questo per una donna è devastante per altri aspetti........ma è devastante esattamente quanto le è per voi!


E' vero Simy, non la capiamo... e non la capiremo mai. Anche perchè ci sono donne per cui conta tantissimo. E per alcuni uomini diventa un problema psicologico serio.


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...
> *meglio schumacher che guida una Mini rispetto a Ray Charles su una Ferrari*....  :rotfl:


bravissima!


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' vero Simy, non la capiamo... e non la capiremo mai. Anche perchè ci sono donne per cui conta tantissimo. E per alcuni uomini diventa un problema psicologico serio.


sarò io ma non ho mai conosciuto donne che hanno dato importanza alle dimensioni...ripeto secondo me è una vostra convinzione!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma gli spermatozoi non si vedono


No Andy, volevo solo dire che vabbè, se mi tradisci con Mandingo, che al .....te lo spingo, oppure con Badongo che al ......te lo pongo.....hai vinto tu....ma penso che dal punto di vista puramento fisico/sessuale,il tradimento, in me genererebbe l'oxfordiana reazione: "Mo se chiudemo qui dentro e vedemo chi esce vivo da quella porta"


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...
> meglio schumacher che guida una Mini rispetto a Ray Charles su una Ferrari....  :rotfl:


E shumacher sulla ferrari? Scusa lo faccio per Andy...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> QUOTO! :up:


pare che soffrano solo loro quando vengono traditi....


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E shumacher sulla ferrari? Scusa lo faccio per Andy...:singleeye:


Campione del Mondo


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Campione del Mondo


:up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Campione del Mondo


Solo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sarò io ma non ho mai conosciuto donne che hanno dato importanza alle dimensioni...ripeto secondo me è una vostra convinzione!


Stanno stanno...  E sono tante


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E shumacher sulla ferrari? Scusa lo faccio per Andy...:singleeye:


A volte puoi conoscere uno Schumacher, poi scopri che guida una 500 (una Mini non direi, che le Cooper sono delle bestioline...) e dici: beh? Tutto qui?


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E shumacher sulla ferrari? Scusa lo faccio per Andy...:singleeye:


:sorriso2:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> :sorriso2:


Ci mancavi tu qui....:singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ci mancavi tu qui....:singleeye:


:forza:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Vabbè dai è venerdì  Poi sai com'è le dee egizie sul soffitto hanno i geroglifici


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè dai è venerdì  Poi sai com'è le dee egizie sul soffitto hanno i geroglifici


già... mica si annoiano!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, vedi Chiara tante persone pensano/credono di avere le palle :mrgreen: ma sono una minoranza ad averle sempre presenti (ovviamente escludo i maschi che ce le hanno per natura) e' li il gioco.
> 
> 
> Mio marito mi disse: "It happen" gli stavo staccando la testa dalle spalle per la rabbia
> ...


Infatti, Marì....me ne accorgo tutti i giorni, anche nell'ambito lavorativo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è che non è minimamente rispettoso.
> sappiamo tutti che se ssi fa sesso normalmente si gode, gettarlo in faccia all'altro  è come minimo di cattivo gusto e mancanza di sensiblità.


Però cercare scuse come: non sapevo quel che stavo facendo, ero confuso/a, tu non mi davi quello di cui avevo bisogno...lo definirei trattare da rimbambito il partner tradito. 
Sarà che tra le due cose  (che mi si dica una verità non piacevole oppure che essere trattata da demente) preferisco la prima.
Comunque dire che lo si è fatto perchè così girava non significa automaticamente squalificare il partner sul piano delle prestazioni.

Anche se....certo...è una bella botta.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, Marì....me ne accorgo tutti i giorni, anche nell'ambito lavorativo.



Una volta si chiamavano "gattemorte" vero? ... moce moce e, ficcavano bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No Marì.
> *Io dico semplicemente che una volta scoperti in tali frangenti portare in campo certe motivazioni o rinnegare subito qual che si è compiuto (scopare con altri) è un'ulteriore presa per il culo * (scusa il francese) nei riguardi del tradito ed è una perdita di dignità del traditore. Almeno ci si mostrasse convinti delle proprie scelte.....


Penso anch'io che sia così.

Da tradita non ho sopportato le suppliche di mio marito, i suoi pentimenti improvvisi e il suo tentativo di minimizzare il lato piacevole della cosa. Ancora adesso mi infastidisce quando parla dei suoi tradimenti come di un'esperienza totalmente da rinnegare.

Come traditrice, invece, ho sempre saputo di aver avuto ottime ragioni per fare alcune scelte e, nonostante abbia confessato con tatto e delicatezza, non ho edulcorato proprio nulla.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però cercare scuse come: non sapevo quel che stavo facendo, ero confuso/a, tu non mi davi quello di cui avevo bisogno...lo definirei trattare da rimbambito il partner tradito.
> Sarà che tra le due cose  (che mi si dica una verità non piacevole oppure che essere trattata da demente) preferisco la prima.
> Comunque dire che lo si è fatto perchè così girava non significa automaticamente squalificare il partner sul piano delle prestazioni.
> 
> Anche se....certo...è una bella botta.


per carità...prenderlo in giro è cosa pessima e non mi riferivo tanto alle prestazioni quanto all'orgoglio che quasi sembravi voler indicare .
in soldoni...non ho digerito la testa alta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dall'intensità del pentimento.
> ad ogni modo , a testa alta ci vado quando non ho pesi sulla coscienza.


Infatti Barbara non ci andrà perchè per lei è un grosso peso.

Mi sembra di ravisare, in molti casi simili a questo (con le dovute differenze, ovvio)
che come si è tradito sull'onda dell'emotività così ci si penta in modo repentino, 
legato al fatto che si è stati smascherati e che questo ha causato un grosso trauma nel rapporto e nelle persone che lo vivono.
Io cercherei di capire, dando tempo al tempo, se sono veramente pentita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una volta si chiamavano "gattemorte" vero? ... moce moce e, ficcavano bene :mrgreen:


  Ce n'è una (mia sottoposta)...vedessi come si struscia sul capo-area.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità...prenderlo in giro è cosa pessima e non mi riferivo tanto alle prestazioni quanto all'orgoglio che quasi sembravi voler indicare .
> in soldoni...non ho digerito la *testa alta*


 

dici che era un filino esagerata?

tutta colpa del pilates


----------



## astonished (21 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io che conosco benissimo la mia posizione, maturata col tempo e le esperienze, resto sempre colpito da chi esprime con forza le proprie convinzioni.
> 
> Resto ancora più colpito quando a proporle sono persone che in quel momento si dimostrano essere diverse da me o da un'eventuale categoria.
> Io che non credo "nell'assolutismo", in genere resto sempre spiazzato da chi invece lo dichiara con convinzione. Però ho il brutto difetto di credere troppo (e solo) in me stesso, cosi ho la brutta abitudine di sentirmi superiore anche a chi invece sta cercando di dimostrarmi uno stato di superiorità a me sconosciuto.
> ...


Da applauso! 
:bravooo:


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ce n'è una (mia sottoposta)...vedessi come si struscia sul capo-area.


Quanto son ridicole pero'  e quanto sono stronzi gli uomini a caderci :mrgreen: :rotfl: se le meritano , senza pieta':rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto son ridicole pero'  e quanto sono stronzi gli uomini a caderci :mrgreen: :rotfl: se le meritano , senza pieta':rotfl::rotfl:


Sai una cosa Marì: io, da grande ingenuo quale sono, non ho mai capito se poi queste gatte morte si comportano così con un intento mirato e se i salami degli uomini che ci cascano ci cascano proprio perchè queste si comportano così....non lo so, a volte mi piacerebbe pensare che dietro questi atteggiamenti apparentemente stupidi ci sia sempre del sentimento, poi però, se ripenso alle inculate (scusa il francesismo) che ho preso, penso sia meglio che io riveda il mio modo di approcciarmi agli altri e metta su qualche corazza sennò la vedo dura per il futuro...

Ciao :up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Marì: io, da grande ingenuo quale sono, non ho mai capito se poi queste gatte morte *si comportano così con un intento mirato* e se i salami degli uomini che ci cascano ci cascano proprio perchè queste si comportano così....non lo so, a volte mi piacerebbe pensare che dietro *questi atteggiamenti apparentemente stupidi ci sia sempre del sentimento*, poi però, se ripenso alle inculate (scusa il francesismo) che ho preso, *penso sia meglio che io riveda il mio modo di approcciarmi agli altri e metta su qualche corazza sennò la vedo dura per il futuro*...
> 
> Ciao :up:



Cazzarola Asto, mirate al millesimo 


Vuoi dire calcolo :mrgreen:

Ma che corazza e corazza ... e' una vita che cerco la corazza della mia taglia  e puntualmente incasso i colpi ... per le persone come noi non c'e' speranza :hockey:


Ciao bello!.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io che conosco benissimo la mia posizione, maturata col tempo e le esperienze, resto sempre colpito da chi esprime con forza le proprie convinzioni.
> 
> Resto ancora più colpito quando a proporle sono persone che in quel momento si dimostrano essere diverse da me o da un'eventuale categoria.
> Io che non credo "nell'assolutismo", in genere resto sempre spiazzato da chi invece lo dichiara con convinzione. Però ho il brutto difetto di credere troppo (e solo) in me stesso, cosi ho la brutta abitudine di sentirmi superiore anche a chi invece sta cercando di dimostrarmi uno stato di superiorità a me sconosciuto.
> ...


Mah Mahn...
A me sembra che ogni persona abbia maturato, a seconda della sua cultura ed esperienza, i propri paradigmi o schemi mentali, per impattare e interpretare la realtà. Il problema è che chi ha in mano un solo paradigma si comporta come una calamita. Tu infili una calamita in un bidone di immondizie, vi si attaccherà solo il ferro. Allora cosa capita? Che uno deduce che esiste di buono a sto mondo solo il ferro, e che tutto il resto è pattume.
Nella mia vita mi sono confrontato con schemi che hanno veramente dell'incredibile ai miei occhi, con schemi che a me sembravano così irreali e assurdi, da dover dire...ehi ma sta persona qua...non è normale non è giusta: è pazza.
Poi confrontandoti con le persone impari sul serio che ognuno di noi, segue le sue pazze suggestioni, ciascuno di noi ha buonissime ragioni per credere a idee false.
Basarsi unicamente su sè stessi è troppo pericoloso.
Ti faccio un esempio con il mio lavoro.
Vediamo, io ormai ho un'età e un'esperienza in musica, tale per cui, non mi sono concesse stranezze o bizzarie.
Se io faccio un concerto o un disco, devo in ogni angolo del mio "dire" in musica, essere convincente e sensato.
Ovvio, quando ero giovane e sbarazzino, certi manierismi, certe come dire esagerazioni mi erano concesse...con una critica del tipo: è giovane, ha un sacco di buone idee, sta cercando la sua dimensione...ecc...ecc..ecc...ora invece ha trovato la sua strada...la sua posizione...il suo modo di porsi.

Ma non posso essere un interprete come dire, convincente, se non mostro di conoscere di aver capito il "come" e il "perchè" delle scelte interpretative dei grandi...non posso mettere in programma una sonata di Beethoven e non mostrare di essere un uomo che suona Beethoven senza conoscere la lezione di Schnabel, Fischer, Kempff, Backhause...

Il problema delle persone è che tante volte prendono per oro colato...un'unico sistema di riferimento...

E' interessante dire ad un allievo...queste sono le grandi interpretazioni beethoveniane...vediamo cosa sai dire tu...cercando in te stesso...
Quando l'allievo arriva dicendo tutto affaticato e tremante...ah per me è già una gran fortuna arrivare in fondo senza troppe note sbagliate...io so che finalmente il terreno è pronto per la semina...

Invece siamo pieni di persone che dicono::: Ah io la sento così...
E allora io divento demolitivo...
Dicendo...vedi come senti poco e male?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cavolo, m'ero perso pure quest'altra perla di saggezza. Barbara mi dispiace ma se tuo marito ti dovesse chiedere qualche pompelmo purtroppo te tocca. E non provare ad inventare la scusa che il sesso anale è doloroso perchè non ci crede più nessuno, e comunque, muta e rassegnata devi stare. Fetusa.


Se Barbara fosse mia moglie, VE LO GIURO, con un discorso così sentenzia...
Io non cedo a nessun ricatto: meglio la separazion...e la libertà che ne consegue: io non voglio stare con un uomo così.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè il sesso anale adesso si chiama in gergo pompelmo???


Mi dispiace i pompelmi sono i matrapompini.
Il termine pompelmo viene da là...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè si parla di invidia? Non capisco.
> 
> Se io stavo con una donna, con cui volevo stare, ed in cui credevo... poi scopro che mi ha tradito... e sento parlare le persone che tradiscono cosa ne pensano... e non condivido i loro pensieri... perchè si pensa che c'è invidia a chi si fa una donna al giorno? Ma a me non mi interessa questa politica. Eppure mi piacciono le donne e fare sesso. Cosa c'entra?
> 
> Io ho avuto possibilità per tradire o di fare sesso quando ero single. Ma, nel primo caso, non ho voluto (io), nel secondo caso, se la ragazza non mi interessa, non ci perdo nemmeno tempo, solo perchè voglio godere un pò.


Non so se è invidia...
Ma io percepisco quella strana situazione evangelica dei due debitori...
La parabola del servo malvagio...no?
Il padrone condona un grosso debito ad un servo, ma sto servo poi manda in carcere un suo collega per un debito piccolisssimo.
Insomma cosa è importante qui?
Che Barbara e suo marito, voltino pagina, e salvino la loro unione, senza tante seghe mentali in testa, come ah si è rovinata l'esclusività della coppia, o che Barbara sia martoriata dal marito, tra il morboso godimento generale di chi si sente in dovere di farla pagare e ben pesante ad un adultero?

Che ne sappiamo noi, del bene che ha voluto, del bene che ha fatto Barbara a suo marito?

A me piace pensare che quel marito abbia messo sul piatto della bilancia: CHI e CHE COSA perde...
E che tutto sommato si dica...chiudiamo sta faccenda...

Del resto se un marito, caccia sua moglie per una storia di adulterio, tutti sapranno che insomma è cornuto...
Se invece il marito dice, ok: laviamo i nostri panni sporchi in casa, e chiudiamo questa faccenda...
Della serie: pensiamo ad amarci piuttosto che a farci del male è meglio!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è che non è minimamente rispettoso.
> sappiamo tutti che se ssi fa sesso normalmente si gode, gettarlo in faccia all'altro  è come minimo di cattivo gusto e mancanza di sensiblità.


Dipende che concezione ha del sesso l'altro.
Tu non sai quante volte nella vita ho dovuto sentirmi "sbagliato" solo perchè ne sono appassionato eh?
Come dire...sentirsi dire del maniaco...da una frigida...fa ridere no?
E chi lo getta in faccia eh?
Non sono forse i traditi che impartiscono di dire...ah devi essere sincera...denunciare ogni minimo particolare scabroso...
Figuriamoci se uno se li ricorda...
Ah dimmi che sapore aveva il suo sesso...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non stò dicendo che si debba descrivere nei minimi dettagli quale stallone da monta sia stato l'amante. Ma da qui a mettersi il cilicio e prendersi a fustigate, ci sono una miriade di opzioni che hanno a che fare con la coerenza. A Chiara, e anche a me, hanno dato sui nervi parole come "Il più grande errore della mia vita" o "Macchia che non riuscirò mai più a cancellare". Qui c'è una donna che ha deciso, per nove mesi della sua vita,di portare avanti determinate azioni, poi ha capito che non erano cose che voleva continuare a fare. Una volta scoperta dal marito, secondo il Chiara Pensiero, ma un pò anche il mio, rinnegare quello che ha fatto è stata una prova d'immaturità.


9 mesi in quanti anni di matrimonio?
EH?
Cosa sono 9 mesi?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma io credo che il traditore nel momento in cui viene messo alle strette, quando questi ha un minimo di cognizione per il rispetto, si trovi in difficoltà tra l'essere sincero e il fornire una confessioneche non leda la suscettibilità dell'altro.


Ti quoto.
Ma fidati eh?
Se ami.
Se tu sei la mia donna, e non me ne frega più un casso di te, fidati...ti confesso una realtà abnorme...pur che tu la pianti di farmi domande...tutto quel che vuoi...pur che mi lasci in pace...e che la pianti...ok?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'ansia da prestazione, il sentirsi sminuire è sempre stata una paura dell'uomo. Un tradimento è una coltellata che può colpire a fondo nell'autostima di un uomo.


Di certi uomini.
Se un uomo supera questo, veramente poi è un dio.
Credimi.
E nella tua testa vedi solo..." Guardala là, la stupidina, come si è persa dietro il primo che passava!"


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sarò io ma non ho mai conosciuto donne che hanno dato importanza alle dimensioni...ripeto secondo me è una vostra convinzione!


No fidati ci sono donne che sanno come umiliare un uomo, anzichè rassicurarlo...credimi...
Magari uno non aveva mai pensato al suo coso come piccolo...ma lei glielo fa notare...
Poi chi se ne frega...
La vera dimensione del casso conta solo fin quando lui non becca la sua fritola...quando trova quella perfetta per lui...
Lui è a posto...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto son ridicole pero'  e quanto sono stronzi gli uomini a caderci :mrgreen: :rotfl: se le meritano , senza pieta':rotfl::rotfl:


Ma guarda che è diverso eh?
Gli uomini se le scopano...poi dicono a loro...senti cocca bella hai avuto da me quello che volevi...ora fuori dai coglioni eh?
Del resto facile fare i grandi omoni con le donnette...


----------



## Barbara71 (24 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie per i suggerimenti che mi aveve fornito (tranne qualche post)..... 
Volevo comunicarvi che il rapporto con mio marito non fa altro che migliorare, stiamo sempre parlando e abbiamo chiarito anche tante questioni rimaste in sospeso negli ultimi tempi.
Credo proprio che abbiamo imboccato la strada giusta per salvare il matrimonio.
Il bello è che ho riscoperto con lui situazioni e aspetti che entrambi avevamo dimenticato.... sembriamo tornati i fidanzatini di un tempo.
Ribbadisco non sono un illusa, so che ci saranno anche momenti negativi, però come si dice: chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Grazie per i suggerimenti che mi aveve fornito (tranne qualche post).....
> Volevo comunicarvi che il rapporto con mio marito non fa altro che migliorare, stiamo sempre parlando e abbiamo chiarito anche tante questioni rimaste in sospeso negli ultimi tempi.
> Credo proprio che abbiamo imboccato la strada giusta per salvare il matrimonio.
> Il bello è che ho riscoperto con lui situazioni e aspetti che entrambi avevamo dimenticato.... sembriamo tornati i fidanzatini di un tempo.
> Ribbadisco non sono un illusa, so che ci saranno anche momenti negativi, però come si dice: chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera!


Tanti auguri Barbara :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Grazie per i suggerimenti che mi aveve fornito (tranne qualche post).....
> Volevo comunicarvi che il rapporto con mio marito non fa altro che migliorare, stiamo sempre parlando e abbiamo chiarito anche tante questioni rimaste in sospeso negli ultimi tempi.
> Credo proprio che abbiamo imboccato la strada giusta per salvare il matrimonio.
> Il bello è che ho riscoperto con lui situazioni e aspetti che entrambi avevamo dimenticato.... sembriamo tornati i fidanzatini di un tempo.
> Ribbadisco non sono un illusa, so che ci saranno anche momenti negativi, però come si dice: chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera!


Auguri!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2011)

*Mhaaa*

Solo per capire:Ma cosa ha di intelligente un uomo che dopo esser stato tradito per ben 9 mesi....decide di perdonare  in qualche giorno e riprogettare la sua vita con la mogliettina infedele????Vorrei che i non moralisti.....mi diano una spiegazione un minimo sensata....non le solite castronerie o aggettivi fantastici!!!!!Questi perdoni rapidi son sospetti.....o sei un cretino,o un uomo senza carattere,o hai qualcosa da farti perdonare anche tu..........!!Io penso si possa anche perdonare....si possa superare...ma non dopo qualche giorno......se poi è da uomini intelligenti...meglio spiegare a qualcuno il concetto di intelligenza.....!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire:Ma cosa ha di intelligente un uomo che dopo esser stato tradito per ben 9 mesi....decide di perdonare  in qualche giorno e riprogettare la sua vita con la mogliettina infedele????Vorrei che i non moralisti.....mi diano una spiegazione un minimo sensata....non le solite castronerie o aggettivi fantastici!!!!!Questi perdoni rapidi son sospetti.....o sei un cretino,o un uomo senza carattere,o* hai qualcosa da farti perdonare anche tu*..........!!Io penso si possa anche perdonare....si possa superare...ma non dopo qualche giorno......se poi è da uomini intelligenti...meglio spiegare a qualcuno il concetto di intelligenza.....!!!!


per me la risposta sta nel grassetto


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> per me la risposta sta nel grassetto


No Simy, perchè è solo


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire:Ma cosa ha di intelligente un uomo che dopo esser stato tradito per ben 9 mesi....decide di perdonare  in qualche giorno e riprogettare la sua vita con la mogliettina infedele????Vorrei che i non moralisti.....mi diano una spiegazione un minimo sensata....non le solite castronerie o aggettivi fantastici!!!!!Questi perdoni rapidi son sospetti.....o sei un cretino,o un uomo senza carattere,o hai qualcosa da farti perdonare anche tu..........!!Io penso si possa anche perdonare....si possa superare...ma non dopo qualche giorno......se poi è da uomini intelligenti...meglio spiegare a qualcuno il concetto di intelligenza.....!!!!


O perchè in quel momento sei in grado di capire che si può continuare. Tieni presente che Barbara ha adottato un atteggiamneto tra i più favorevoli alla ripresa.

Tu cosa vuoi sapere?

Vuoi sapere se il marito è una persona sicura o insicura di se?

Che Barbara è sincera o mente spudoratamente?

Stanno facendo quello che in questo momento vogliono veramente in realtà.

Quello che non sanno è che ora rispondono ad un momento di strana "eccitazione" che col tempo si modificherà.

Tu te la senti di giudicare questa storia fallimentare visto che sai che il tempo ne decreterà il successo o l'insuccesso?
Non sai nulla del marito, te la senti di considerarli cosi sprovveduti?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No Simy, perchè è solo


ma non credo....vedi ci vuole tempo a metabolizzare un tradimento...e nei primi giorni in cui io avevo deciso di provare ad andare avanti non potevo certo dire che le cose andavano bene! 
lo so io i pianti, le discussioni e la sofferenza...ci vuole tempo! non puoi essere "felice" dopo pochi giorni...


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non credo....vedi ci vuole tempo a metabolizzare un tradimento...e nei primi giorni in cui io avevo deciso di provare ad andare avanti non potevo certo dire che le cose andavano bene!
> lo so io i pianti, le discussioni e la sofferenza...ci vuole tempo! non puoi essere "felice" dopo pochi giorni...


Immagino un uomo sposato, che deve ricominciare tutto da zero, morale a terra, e con qualcosa anche in meno (una casa ad esempio): conta molto nella decisione di restare.
Io penso che sia più facile ricostruire, con uno schiaffo sì, ma è più facile.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Immagino un uomo sposato, che deve ricominciare tutto da zero, morale a terra, e con qualcosa anche in meno (una casa ad esempio): conta molto nella decisione di restare.
> Io penso che sia più facile ricostruire, con uno schiaffo sì, ma è più facile.


...non si può sempre e solo pensare alle cose materiali però..


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2011)

*Appunto*

Bene!Il marito di barbara pensa che in questo momento  si possa continuare:Quale momento?Che lucidità pensi possa avere dopo aver saputo che per svariato tempo la cara mogliettina....trombava alle sue spalle????Quale cognizione può avere della moglie?Chi è adesso?certo una che si è fatta scopare per 9 mesi....alle tue spalle non è poi così credibile...!!!Il marito non è uno sprovveduto.....assolutamente....o è un gran furbacchione o un gran coione......!!!Si può decidere di andare avanti...ma dopo un percorso di analisi...dopo aver constatato un pentimento.....in una settimana risolto tutto..son tornati fidanzatini...e tutto questo è da intelligenti????????Siamo alle solite.....messa in questi termini la cosa non regge....vediamo che dà una speigazione credibile...a sto pozzzo di intelligenza!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene!Il marito di barbara pensa che in questo momento  si possa continuare:Quale momento?Che lucidità pensi possa avere dopo aver saputo che per svariato tempo la cara mogliettina....trombava alle sue spalle????Quale cognizione può avere della moglie?Chi è adesso?certo una che si è fatta scopare per 9 mesi....alle tue spalle non è poi così credibile...!!!Il marito non è uno sprovveduto.....assolutamente....o è un gran furbacchione o un gran coione......!!!Si può decidere di andare avanti...ma dopo un percorso di analisi...dopo aver constatato un pentimento.....in una settimana risolto tutto..son tornati fidanzatini...e tutto questo è da intelligenti????????Siamo alle solite.....messa in questi termini la cosa non regge....vediamo che dà una speigazione credibile...a sto pozzzo di intelligenza!!!!!!!!


 Allora... guarda che non è mica tutto così semplice e calcolato, e soprattutto secondo me lei vede tutto rosa ma così non è: lui ha deciso di non separarsi, di provare a restare con lei, ma non è detto che ci riesca, non è detto che saranno rose e fiori, il tradimento lo si elabora come qualunque trauma, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi. Potrebbe essere che lui abbia deciso che se voleva continuare a stare con la moglie avrebbe dovuto rimuovere la storia, è una cosa che fece una mia amica... secondo me è una strada sbagliata, ma può essere: la botta è comunque fresca, le reazioni non sono lucide, secondo me è difficile giudicare


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata...son d'accordo....qui si è già passati alle conclusioni...son tornati fidanzatini ed il marito ha mostrato grande intelligenza......per me ha mostrato la patente di cornuto e contento....cazzo neanche un minimo di amor proprio!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata...son d'accordo....qui si è già passati alle conclusioni...son tornati fidanzatini ed il marito ha mostrato grande intelligenza......per me ha mostrato la patente di cornuto e contento....cazzo neanche un minimo di amor proprio!!!!


l'amor proprio è l'amore per se stessi, ma se si ama qualcun'altro davvero.... lo si ama più di quanto amiamo noi stessi


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'amor proprio è l'amore per se stessi, ma se si ama qualcun'altro davvero.... lo si ama più di quanto amiamo noi stessi


Dici?
Peccato poi siano sempre i fatti a smentirci.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2011)

*Si*

Si, amo la mia patner più di me stesso o quasi...ma se perdo la stima e la fiducia...passa anche l'amore..... !!Quante favole  ci raccontiamo quando ci conviene.......!!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'amor proprio è l'amore per se stessi, ma se si ama qualcun'altro davvero.... lo *si ama più di quanto amiamo noi stessi*


su questo non concordo! 
io amavo il mio ex più di me stessa...finchè la stima è la fiducia sono svanite a causa dei suoi tradimenti....li ha prevalso l'amore per me stessa!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata...son d'accordo....qui si è già passati alle conclusioni...son tornati fidanzatini ed il marito ha mostrato grande intelligenza......per me ha mostrato la patente di cornuto e contento....cazzo neanche un minimo di amor proprio!!!!


Vorrei ricordare che l'amor proprio deve ricercarlo il traditore, non il tradito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo non concordo!
> io amavo il mio ex più di me stessa...finchè la stima è la fiducia sono svanite a causa dei suoi tradimenti....li ha prevalso l'amore per me stessa!


ma non è stato solo amor proprio no? Simy, quando si parla di amor proprio si intende anche orgoglio, non l'amore che comunque dobbiamo avere per noi stessi, io a questo mi riferivo. Poi certo, per quanto si possa amare, se il prezzo che si paga è dolore e umiliazione, ad un certo punto si DEVE pensare a se stessi.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è stato solo amor proprio no? Simy, quando si parla di amor proprio si intende anche orgoglio, non l'amore che comunque dobbiamo avere per noi stessi, io a questo mi riferivo. Poi certo, per quanto si possa amare, se il prezzo che si paga è dolore e umiliazione, ad un certo punto si DEVE pensare a se stessi.


ah ok...allora non ti avevo capito  Sorry


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok...allora non ti avevo capito  Sorry


 figurati...:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo non concordo!
> io amavo il mio ex più di me stessa...finchè la stima è la fiducia sono svanite a causa dei suoi tradimenti....li ha prevalso l'amore per me stessa!


L'amore per te stessa...
O la delusione?
O aprire gli occhi che lui non era affatto come tu lo vedevi?
ma come è in realtà?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'amore per te stessa...
> O la delusione?
> O aprire gli occhi che lui non era affatto come tu lo vedevi?
> ma come è in realtà?


un po tutto....ma poi è l'amor proprio che ti porta a fare determinate scelte...se non ce l'hai spesso diventi "zerbino"


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> un po tutto....ma poi è l'amor proprio che ti porta a fare determinate scelte...se non ce l'hai spesso diventi "zerbino"


Ma infatti tu sei stata figa da morire.
Ti sei detta...io non ci sto con sto stato di cose.
Salto la finestra...
E ora stai meglio...ti ho vista al raduno...sei splendida...
Dai lasciami mettere le fotine del davanzale...dai per la gioia di grandi e piccini...no?
Dai taglio via il viso...( chi se ne frega di quello...anche se hai occhioni da bambi)


----------



## Mal Registrato (25 Ottobre 2011)

*Così è... solitamente*



oscuro ha detto:


> Bene!Il marito di barbara pensa che in questo momento  si possa continuare:Quale momento?Che lucidità pensi possa avere dopo aver saputo che per svariato tempo la cara mogliettina....trombava alle sue spalle????Quale cognizione può avere della moglie?Chi è adesso?certo una che si è fatta scopare per 9 mesi....alle tue spalle non è poi così credibile...!!!Il marito non è uno sprovveduto.....assolutamente....o è un gran furbacchione o un gran coione......!!!Si può decidere di andare avanti...ma dopo un percorso di analisi...dopo aver constatato un pentimento.....in una settimana risolto tutto..son tornati fidanzatini...e tutto questo è da intelligenti????????Siamo alle solite.....messa in questi termini la cosa non regge....vediamo che dà una speigazione credibile...a sto pozzzo di intelligenza!!!!!!!!


Ma lui non sà, lui non sà nulla, che nove mesi!!!, lei gli ha detto quello che appena appena bastava per potersi permettere un'uscita dalla faccenda con un briciolo di dignità, una infatuazione leggera, roba da poco, che non giustifica lo sfanculamento. Lui piano piano si porrà domande alle quali se è furbo cercherà di non dare risposte, non scaverà, non indagherà, si accontenterà, e molto altro con la...rà. Se lei è capace di gestire il suo senso di colpa senza scaricarne addosso a suo marito, con un pò di tempo tutto fini...rà, nel dimenticatoio del passato.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2011)

*Mal registrato*

Ma allora di cosa discutiamo?Lui sa di esser stato tradito...ma vuoi accertarti di come?dove?con chi?quanto?perchè??????Se non altro per misurare l'onestà di tua moglie,la sincerità,per far chiarezza sul presunto pentimento....!!!Guarda io non ho nulla contro Barbara...ma certo uomini le corna le hanno nel Dna......data la loro indole se le terngono con estrema naturalezza....!!!Certe donne inconsciamente sposano questi uomini non a caso......mi dispiace scriverlo ma è ciò che penso......!!!!!Se sai che tradendo rischi un calcio ne sedere ci pensi due volte.....con questi mezzi uomini...accetti il rischio tanto hai buone probabilità di cavartela...previo breve pentimento e senza neanche troppo penar......!!Sta bene a loro.....sta bene a tutti....meglio esser stupidi....se questaa è intelligenza!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti tu sei stata figa da morire.
> Ti sei detta...io non ci sto con sto stato di cose.
> Salto la finestra...
> E ora stai meglio...ti ho vista al raduno...sei splendida...
> ...


grazie per i complimenti..ma nessuna foto per favore!
non vorrei essere apprezzata solo per il mio davanzale...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per i complimenti..ma nessuna foto per favore!
> non vorrei essere apprezzata solo per il mio davanzale...


In effetti hai anche un gran bel fondoschiena, Simy!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> In effetti hai anche un gran bel fondoschiena, Simy!


se continuate cosi chi non mi conosce si aspetta una strafiga!


----------



## Barbara71 (25 Ottobre 2011)

scusate intervengo solo per dire che mio marito sa tutto, uno degli elementi che abbiamo posto alla base della ricostruzione è la sincerità. poi non ho mai negato che non sarà facile che non saranno rose e fiori. sappiamo che ci saranno molti momenti no però vogliamo provarci.


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se continuate cosi chi non mi conosce si aspetta una strafiga!


N U D A, N U D A, N U D A, N U D A....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se continuate cosi chi non mi conosce si aspetta una strafiga!



ed è quello che sei 








peccato che non sai mai niente però, e non conosci mai nessuno, perché sei così ggggiovane! Ma non si può volere tutto, no?


----------



## Stermy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> scusate intervengo solo per dire che mio marito sa tutto, uno degli elementi che abbiamo posto alla base della ricostruzione è la sincerità. poi non ho mai negato che non sarà facile che non saranno rose e fiori. sappiamo che ci saranno molti momenti no però vogliamo provarci.


Esticazzi...

passa dopo che mo' ciavemo da fa'...

Simyyyyyyyyyyy? dov'eravamo rimasti?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> scusate intervengo solo per dire che mio marito sa tutto, uno degli elementi che abbiamo posto alla base della ricostruzione è la sincerità. poi non ho mai negato che non sarà facile che non saranno rose e fiori. sappiamo che ci saranno molti momenti no però vogliamo provarci.


Brava Barbara!

Io da parte mia ti dico: in bocca al lupo! Poi se gli altri non sono d'accordo.... chissenefrega, la vita è tua e di tuo marito!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Esticazzi...
> 
> passa dopo che mo' ciavemo da fa'...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> scusate intervengo solo per dire che mio marito sa tutto, uno degli elementi che abbiamo posto alla base della ricostruzione è la sincerità. poi non ho mai negato che non sarà facile che non saranno rose e fiori. sappiamo che ci saranno molti momenti no però vogliamo provarci.


Brava, bravissima: non è detto però che se lui si è buttato subito a provarci non abbia l'apice della crisi tra un po' eh? te lo dico perchè tu ne tenga conto! io comunque faccio il tifo per voi, non credo affatto che tuo marito sia strano.... siamo tutti strani, chi per un verso, chi per l'altro, tu tieni duro quando all'improvviso ti arriva addosso e ti rinfaccia tutto senza che tu abbia fatto nulla per provocarlo, non è colpa sua, gli è arrivata la botta, tu stagli vicino, urlagli che lo ami e vedrai che vincerete anche questa, assieme!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Stermy ha detto:


> Esticazzi...
> 
> passa dopo che mo' ciavemo da fa'...
> 
> ...


dai Stermy! pure tu!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ed è quello che sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Barbara71 (25 Ottobre 2011)

grazie terrò a mente il tuo consiglio.... speriamo passi presto questo brutto periodo....
vi confermo inoltre che leggere le varie discussioni e i vostri post fa bene si ricevono  buoni
 suggerimenti e impressioni che aiutano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per i complimenti..ma nessuna foto per favore!
> non vorrei essere apprezzata solo per il mio davanzale...


... e pensare che per me i valori reali delle persone mi si comunicano con gli occhi, le rughe e il modo di vestirsi ... piccole cosette che mi raccontano una vita intera senza che io la devo andare a chiedere


----------



## elena_ (25 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... e pensare che per me i valori reali delle persone mi si comunicano con gli occhi, le rughe e il modo di vestirsi ... piccole cosette che mi raccontano una vita intera senza che io la devo andare a chiedere


il modo di vestirsi?


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

E che azzo!!! Mo lo voglio vedere anche io questo bel davanzale! Oh, Simy, sei una egoista a tenerti quella bella vista tutta per te...cattiva cattiva cattiva!!! Ah, io sono un noto estimatore di bei davanzali e beiu fondoschiena, peccato che la prima cosa che guardo siano gli occhi!


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che azzo!!! Mo lo voglio vedere anche io questo bel davanzale! Oh, Simy, sei una egoista a tenerti quella bella vista tutta per te...cattiva cattiva cattiva!!! Ah, io sono un noto estimatore di bei davanzali e beiu fondoschiena, peccato che la prima cosa che guardo siano gli occhi!


Io l'armonia del viso e le mani. Ma soprattutto i capelli.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> il modo di vestirsi?


sì, importantissimo. ma non nel senso comune 

le piccole o grandi innovazioni e nuance rivelano molto sulla persona.


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

Non voglio sembrare sessista, ma raccontare questa storiella.
Avevo un amico dentista. A volte diceva che entravano delle pazienti bellissime, ben vestite e profumate. Quando aprivano la bocca, dentro ci trovava di tutto e di più. Lui poi un bel ragazzo.
E ci diceva: *quando la bocca di una donna è cosi, il culo (ehm...) puzza di m.....*

MI faceva morire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare sessista, ma raccontare questa storiella.
> Avevo un amico dentista. A volte diceva che entravano delle pazienti bellissime, ben vestite e profumate. Quando aprivano la bocca, dentro ci trovava di tutto e di più. Lui poi un bel ragazzo.
> E ci diceva: *quando la bocca di una donna è cosi, il culo (ehm...) puzza di m.....*
> 
> MI faceva morire



ma cos'è, una battuta? non l'ho capita


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cos'è, una battuta? non l'ho capita


Ecco, mo partono le offese...
Sì, era una sua battuta, per dire che a volte quello che si mostra non coincide con quello che si è davvero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ecco, mo partono le offese...
> Sì, era una sua battuta, per dire che a volte quello che si mostra non coincide con quello che si è davvero.



ma no, quali offese, non avevo davvero capito


cioè, quelle belle ben vestite e profumate hanno la bocca piena di carie e il culo che puzza?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che azzo!!! Mo lo voglio vedere anche io questo bel davanzale! Oh, Simy, sei una egoista a tenerti quella bella vista tutta per te...cattiva cattiva cattiva!!! Ah, io sono un noto estimatore di bei davanzali e beiu fondoschiena, peccato che la prima cosa che guardo siano gli occhi!



comunque la Simy ha anche dei bellissimi occhi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Senti Andy, ma il tuo amico come faceva a sapere del culo?


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma no, quali offese, non avevo davvero capito
> 
> 
> cioè, quelle belle ben vestite e profumate hanno la bocca piena di carie e il culo che puzza?


No alcune. Sai, la cura della bocca è importante. Quando incontri una persona che si cura molto esternamente, ma ha i denti verdi e cariati, ti devi chiedere sempre come mai...


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Senti Andy, ma il tuo amico come faceva a sapere del culo?


Era un ragazzo molto bello e affascinante, e aveva tante storie. Forse tipo Lothar.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che azzo!!! Mo lo voglio vedere anche io questo bel davanzale! Oh, Simy, sei una egoista a tenerti quella bella vista tutta per te...cattiva cattiva cattiva!!! Ah, io sono un noto estimatore di bei davanzali e beiu fondoschiena, peccato che la prima cosa che guardo siano gli occhi!


Se venivi al raduno lo vedevi...ohi tutte e 5 donne bellissime! Beh se parliamo degli occhi della Simy...sono grandissimi e di una bontà infinita...una ragazza totalmente incapace di cattiveria...non oso descriverti lo sguardo di Farfalla...che a me fa un effetto...che esplodo a dirle...ben va ben lasciamo stare...quella mi uccide...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma no, quali offese, non avevo davvero capito
> 
> 
> cioè, quelle belle ben vestite e profumate hanno la bocca piena di carie e il culo che puzza?


Beh tu hai un sorriso bellissimo...e na lingua...che se apri la bocca davanti all'amico di andy...dai posso mettere la foto della tua lingua? Dai posso? Ti plegoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Andy (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu hai un sorriso bellissimo...e na lingua...che se apri la bocca davanti all'amico di andy...dai posso mettere la foto della tua lingua? Dai posso? Ti plegoooooooooooooooooo


Però questo aveva una fidanzata (molto bella) fissa, che lo ha piantato per un altro: tra belli non ci si guarda nemmeno in faccia


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però questo aveva una fidanzata (molto bella) fissa, che lo ha piantato per un altro: tra belli non ci si guarda nemmeno in faccia


Sai che la bellezza ha sempre un che di soggettivo...
Vuoi un esempio? 
Ci sono persone che trovano in sta roba qua un suono splendido...a me fa solo cagare il cazzo...
[video=youtube;Utkqp3OMb9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Utkqp3OMb9Q&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;WULDLz-WUxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WULDLz-WUxM[/video]

Piuttosto a me fa morire lui...quando suona la musica del 1500 su uno strumento moderno...bellissimo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Senti Andy, ma il tuo amico come faceva a sapere del culo?


Ha! L'hai beccato! :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu hai un sorriso bellissimo...e na lingua...che se apri la bocca davanti all'amico di andy...dai posso mettere la foto della tua lingua? Dai posso? Ti plegoooooooooooooooooo



io non ho le carie, anzi, l'igienista mi fa sempre dei gran complimenti su come tengo pulita e in ordine la mia boccuccia di rose. Di conseguenza, avrò anche il fondoschiena profumato, no?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho le carie, anzi, l'igienista mi fa sempre dei gran complimenti su come tengo pulita e in ordine la mia boccuccia di rose. Di conseguenza, avrò anche il fondoschiena profumato, no?


Io tengo molto ai denti e alla cura della bocca, sebbene fumi...
Quando andavo alle superiori, mia nonna, tornato da squola (con la q, perchè su Internet ci si impara ad insegnare), mi fece una fettina di carne. Io diedi un morso alla cieca e mi spezzai un molare: non dimenticherò mai e poi mai quel dolore atroce, mai provato in tutta la mia vita. Il dentista poi mi disse che era dovuto al fatto che alcuni molari erano un pò cariati, per cui si erano indeboliti molto.
Da allora, denti 3 volte al giorno, e se sono fuori casa, cerco le gomma il più possibile. So che non basta, ma per ora sta andando bene...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io tengo molto ai denti e alla cura della bocca, sebbene fumi...
> Quando andavo alle superiori, mia nonna, tornato da squola (con la q, perchè su Internet ci si impara ad insegnare), mi fece una fettina di carne. Io diedi un morso alla cieca e mi spezzai un molare: non dimenticherò mai e poi mai quel dolore atroce, mai provato in tutta la mia vita. Il dentista poi mi disse che era dovuto al fatto che alcuni molari erano un pò cariati, per cui si erano indeboliti molto.
> Da allora, denti 3 volte al giorno, e se sono fuori casa, cerco le gomma il più possibile. So che non basta, ma per ora sta andando bene...


quindi anche tu hai il culetto profumato?


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quindi anche tu hai il culetto profumato?


Aspè che controllo...


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque la Simy ha anche dei bellissimi occhi!


:bacio:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che azzo!!! Mo lo voglio vedere anche io questo bel davanzale! Oh, Simy, sei una egoista a tenerti quella bella vista tutta per te...cattiva cattiva cattiva!!! Ah, io sono un noto estimatore di bei davanzali e beiu fondoschiena, peccato che la prima cosa che guardo siano gli occhi!


non sono egoista :triste:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se venivi al raduno lo vedevi...ohi tutte e 5 donne bellissime! Beh se parliamo degli occhi della Simy...sono grandissimi e di una bontà infinita...una ragazza totalmente incapace di cattiveria...non oso descriverti lo sguardo di Farfalla...che a me fa un effetto...che esplodo a dirle...ben va ben lasciamo stare...quella mi uccide...


:forza:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se venivi al raduno lo vedevi...ohi tutte e 5 donne bellissime! Beh se parliamo degli occhi della Simy...sono grandissimi e di una bontà infinita...una ragazza totalmente incapace di cattiveria...non oso descriverti lo sguardo di Farfalla...che a me fa un effetto...che esplodo a dirle...ben va ben lasciamo stare...quella mi uccide...


:bacio: grazie grazie!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:


allora è tutto vero


----------



## maud (26 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... guarda che non è mica tutto così semplice e calcolato, e soprattutto secondo me lei vede tutto rosa ma così non è: lui ha deciso di non separarsi, di provare a restare con lei, ma non è detto che ci riesca, non è detto che saranno rose e fiori, il tradimento lo si elabora come qualunque trauma, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi. Potrebbe essere che lui abbia deciso che se voleva continuare a stare con la moglie avrebbe dovuto rimuovere la storia, è una cosa che fece una mia amica... secondo me è una strada sbagliata, ma può essere: la botta è comunque fresca, le reazioni non sono lucide, secondo me è difficile giudicare


Hai ragione, purtroppo non è detto che ci riesca.
Anche mia moglie decise di provare e andare avanti.
Invece alla fine mi ha lasciato.
Spero che non succeda a Barbara e che suo marito abbia veramente la forza di perdonare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2011)

*Bhooo*

Abbia la forza di perdonare???Per perdonare bisogna avere la forza?O bisogna aver  forza nel chiudere un rapporto rotto,riprogrammare la propria vita,riprendersi la propria vita,guardando e pesando con oggettività la persona che ci ha tradito....e lasciandola al suo egoismo e alla sua disonestà?Credo che la vera forza sia questa....guardarsi allo specchio e pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente...e non accontentarsi di qualcuna che impunemente si è fatta gli straccazzi suoi per 9 mesi...e una volta scoperta......è tornata sui suoi passi.....!!


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbia la forza di perdonare???Per perdonare bisogna avere la forza?O bisogna aver  forza nel chiudere un rapporto rotto,riprogrammare la propria vita,riprendersi la propria vita,guardando e pesando con oggettività la persona che ci ha tradito....e lasciandola al suo egoismo e alla sua disonestà?Credo che la vera forza sia questa....guardarsi allo specchio e pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente...e non accontentarsi di qualcuna che impunemente si è fatta gli straccazzi suoi per 9 mesi...e una volta scoperta......è tornata sui suoi passi.....!!


Secondo me per perdonare bisogna avere una tale forza.. che pochi ci riescono.
E per chiudere e ricominciare, rendendosi conto che non c'è nulla da recuperare, bisogna avere altrettanta forza, perchè anche per andare avanti davvero devi riuscire a perdonare l'altro e, in alcuni casi, anche te stesso. Se no non sarai mai libero comunque.
Anche guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscere di essere impotenti, di non potere pretendere un bel niente -soprattutto che qualcuno ci ami- anche per questo ci vuole una grande forza.
Più facile avvelenare sè stessi e gli altri con il proprio odio e la rabbia. Più facile restare in una situazione per comodo e apatia. Più facile colpevolizzare continuamente e solamente gli altri e il mondo che ci circonda.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Stanno stanno...  E sono tante


Allora.

Ci sono POCHISSIME donne alle quali interessa la dimensione del pene.
Per motivi assolutamente ovvi. Ovvero che le dimensioni dei peni cambiano, ma non così tanto salvo in casi eccezionali, e ci sono fior di statistiche a proposito. E queste differenze NON SI SENTONO una volta... "dentro". Dopo un pò di su e giù, anche il pene più cicciotto non dona più quel senso di... ehm... uhm... vabbè, "riempimento". Per il fatto che la vagina si rilassa e non "stringe" più.

Allo stesso tempo, ci è stato insegnato per via osmotica che voi maschietti siete ossessionati dalle dimensioni del vostro pene. Ci è stato insegnato sempre per via osmotica, che la prima cosa che dovremmo fare al vedere il pene del nostro uomo è stupirci gioiosamente per le sue possenti dimensioni, a prescindere.
Dandovi l'impresisone falsissima che a noi freghi qualcosa.

Sinceramente?

L'uomo con il pene più grosso -e ben fatto, tra parentesi, una bellezza a vedersi- è stato l'amante più deludente. L'uomo che invece ho trovato essere il migliore amante che abbia mai incontrato, ce l'aveva assolutamente nella media.

PS (amante nel senso di "uomo con cui faccio l'amore", non nel senso di amore adulterino)


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbia la forza di perdonare???Per perdonare bisogna avere la forza?O bisogna aver  forza nel chiudere un rapporto rotto,riprogrammare la propria vita,riprendersi la propria vita,guardando e pesando con oggettività la persona che ci ha tradito....e lasciandola al suo egoismo e alla sua disonestà?Credo che la vera forza sia questa....guardarsi allo specchio e pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente...e non accontentarsi di qualcuna che impunemente si è fatta gli straccazzi suoi per 9 mesi...e una volta scoperta......è tornata sui suoi passi.....!!


Pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente?
Pretendere?
Ma se una cosa che non pretende neanche Dio dall'uomo...
E chi sei tu per pretendere amore dagli altri?


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente?
> Pretendere?
> Ma se una cosa che non pretende neanche Dio dall'uomo...
> E chi sei tu per pretendere amore dagli altri?


Piuttosto che stare con una persona che non mi ama, cent'anni di solitudine...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Piuttosto che stare con una persona che non mi ama, cent'anni di solitudine...


Infatti....


----------



## cavasdas (27 Ottobre 2011)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pretendere qualcuno che ci ami veramente?Pretendere?Ma se una cosa che non pretende neanche Dio dall'uomo...E chi sei tu per pretendere amore dagli altri?


... non per contraddire il conte.. ma a me pare che oscuro volesse dire ... "pretendere che qualcuno ci ami"..... inteso qualcuno nella nostra vita.. in generale.. non che nostra moglie/marito ci ami in assoluto !!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> ... non per contraddire il conte.. ma a me pare che oscuro volesse dire ... "pretendere che qualcuno ci ami"..... inteso qualcuno nella nostra vita.. in generale.. non che nostra moglie/marito ci ami in assoluto !!


Ed è una pretesa assurda...
E qui spezzo una lancia per tutte le persone che sono sole...
Perchè non hanno ancora incontrato qualcuno che le ami.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> ... non per contraddire il conte.. ma a me pare che oscuro volesse dire ... "pretendere che qualcuno ci ami"..... inteso qualcuno nella nostra vita.. in generale.. non che nostra moglie/marito ci ami in assoluto !!


Ma anche se fosse riferito al mio cane, è il verbo pretendere che non ha senso quando si parla di sentimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse riferito al mio cane, è il verbo pretendere che non ha senso quando si parla di sentimenti.


Ecco brava...
Casomai io posso fare di tutto per rendermi amabile e per farmi accettare dagli altri...
Infatti chi pretende in sentimenti...in genere nulla stringe...
Il film una settimana da Dio con Jim Carrey spiega benissimo questo...


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è una pretesa assurda...
> E qui spezzo una lancia per tutte le persone che sono sole...
> Perchè non hanno ancora incontrato qualcuno che le ami.


Magari l'hanno incontrata la persona che le ha amate, ma l'amore è finito.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Piuttosto che stare con una persona che non mi ama, cent'anni di solitudine...


quoto!


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse riferito al mio cane, è il verbo pretendere che non ha senso quando si parla di sentimenti.


probabilmente è sbagliato l'uso del verbo! ma il concetto che voleva esprimere Oscuro è molto chiaro.....al di là del verbo utilizzato!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Magari l'hanno incontrata la persona che le ha amate, ma l'amore è finito.


NO...
Sono state come dire sfortunate...non l'hanno ancora incontrata...
Forse hanno incontrato persone che non le hanno amate veramente...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> probabilmente è sbagliato l'uso del verbo! ma il concetto che voleva esprimere Oscuro è molto chiaro.....al di là del verbo utilizzato!


Ed è un concetto sbagliato...
Se tu sei gentile con me e io sono un rozzo...è inutile che tu pretenda gentilezza da me no?
Per quanto ti ostini avrai sempre rozzezza...no?


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è un concetto sbagliato...
> Se tu sei gentile con me e io sono un rozzo...è inutile che tu pretenda gentilezza da me no?
> Per quanto ti ostini avrai sempre rozzezza...no?


io non pretendo gentilezza da chi non può darmela...ma se è quello che voglio non posso passare la vita con chi non può darmi quello che voglio...


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Sono state come dire sfortunate...non l'hanno ancora incontrata...
> Forse hanno incontrato persone che non le hanno amate veramente...


Parlo per me, sono stata molto amata da mio marito e dall'uomo che è arrivato dopo di lui. Le storie sono finite, in modo diverso, se mio marito fosse ancora vivo non so, forse avremmo potuto ritrovarci. Con l'altro c'erano problemi oggettivi più grandi di noi e del nostro amore. Ma sono stata amata davvero, e ringrazio la vita di avermi fatto questo dono.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non pretendo gentilezza da chi non può darmela...ma se è quello che voglio non posso passare la vita con chi non può darmi quello che voglio...


Allora dire...io desidero questo...io voglio questo...è ben diverso da dire io pretendo questo da te...
In altre parole lo vediamo anche qui...
Tu puoi impegnarti ad essere fedele no?
Non è che il tuo impegno ti preservi con certezza dall'infedeltà altrui...
Ognuno deve fare la sua parte a prescindere...
Sai è mia madre che mi insegnava che se sei bravo e onesto puoi pretendere questo dagli altri...
La mia esperienza è che gli altri se ne fottono della tua onestà e fanno come credono...
Altrimenti dove siamo?
Dato che io te la chiedo...la pretendo?
Dato che io te la chiedo...tu sei in obbligo di darmela?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Parlo per me, sono stata molto amata da mio marito e dall'uomo che è arrivato dopo di lui. Le storie sono finite, in modo diverso, se mio marito fosse ancora vivo non so, forse avremmo potuto ritrovarci. Con l'altro c'erano problemi oggettivi più grandi di noi e del nostro amore. Ma sono stata amata davvero, e ringrazio la vita di avermi fatto questo dono.


Ecco io penso alle persone che non hanno avuto tutto questo...


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dire...io desidero questo...io voglio questo...è ben diverso da dire io pretendo questo da te...
> In altre parole lo vediamo anche qui...
> Tu puoi impegnarti ad essere fedele no?
> Non è che il tuo impegno ti preservi con certezza dall'infedeltà altrui...
> ...


Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi....
il tuo discorso è giusto...ma anche quello che fa oscuro..sono solo due punti di vista diversi!

Vedi io ti dico che posso impegnarmi ad essere fedele e mi piacerebbe che il mio compagno si impegni tanto quanto me.... non lo posso pretendere ma almeno posso sperare che sia cosi....
se poi scopro che non è stato cosi sono libera di scegliere se mi sta bene oppure no!
è da ME stessa che devo PRETENDERE chiarezza e capire quello che voglio realmente... ed è li che devo decidere se perdonare o meno...
se quel tradimento è un macigno troppo pesante vuol dire che io "pretendo" dagli altri la stessa fedeletà che io  mi impegno a dare!

....lo so "pretendere" è un verbo molto forte...ma è per dare meglio l'idea di quello che volevo dire!


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Vedi io ti dico che posso impegnarmi ad essere fedele e mi piacerebbe che il mio compagno si impegni tanto quanto me.... non lo posso pretendere ma almeno posso sperare che sia cosi....
> se poi scopro che non è stato cosi sono libera di scegliere se mi sta bene oppure no!
> *è da ME stessa che devo PRETENDERE chiarezza e capire quello che voglio realmente*... ed è li che devo decidere se perdonare o meno...
> se quel tradimento è un macigno troppo pesante vuol dire che io "pretendo" dagli altri la stessa fedeletà che io  mi impegno a dare!
> ...


Concordo. Per me è chiarissimo Simy.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi....
> il tuo discorso è giusto...ma anche quello che fa oscuro..sono solo due punti di vista diversi!
> 
> Vedi io ti dico che posso impegnarmi ad essere fedele e mi piacerebbe che il mio compagno si impegni tanto quanto me.... non lo posso pretendere ma almeno posso sperare che sia cosi....
> ...


Oh da te stessa puoi pretendere tutto quel che vuoi...ma dagli altri niente...
A meno che tu non ti ponga in logiche di potere...
Ma un rapporto d'amore non si basa certo con logiche da imprenditore subalterno, o graduato con il suo inferiore...no?
Se il tradimento è un macigno troppo pesante vuole dire che tu davi per scontato che gli altri fossero come te.
Si pretendere è un verbo troppo forte...ha un sapore molto brutto....da donna comandona...e le comandone...fanno scappare gli uomini da loro...
Insomma io ho visto tanti casini sai nelle coppie perchè specie il maschio, solo perchè è maschio, pretende cose dalla donna solo perchè è la donna...io pretendo che tu cucini per me, io pretendo che tu debba lavare e stirare, io pretendo di avere sempre ragione...ecc..ecc...ecc...io pretendo di sapere chi frequenti come e perchè...
Ohi...chi ci sta dentro ad un regime del genere?
Se sei innamorata di me...e mi imponi questo regime...duro forse una settimana poi ti dico...ohi capisco che sei innamorata di me e sei una bravissima donna, una bellissima persona....ma io non faccio al caso tuo...capisci?


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2011)

*Conte*

Stavolta hai ragione.....non si può pretendere nulla da nessuno....!Ho usato un espressione chiaramente sbagliata...!Il mio pretendere va inteso come aspettativa....io amo e rispetto la mia donna...mi aspetto e spero che lei faccia altrettanto....!!!Se ciò non accade palesemente....forse ho sbagliato persona.....perchè ogni esser umano merita rispetto...e se tu ti fai gli stracazzi tuoi alle mie spalle per 9 mesi.....questo non è amore e non è rispetto....credo ci sia poco da discutere.....!Nove mesi son lunghi....nove mesi di scopate extra son lunghi...troppo tempo anche per un senso di colpa postumo......non ci vuole nessuna forza nel continuiare una storia palesemente inquinata....tutto rimane uguale...non si perde nessuna abitudine...e si ha sempre in pugno l'arma della vendetta.....!!!Buttar tutto all'aria è cosa che ha notevoli costi affettivi ed economici......quella è la forza che serve per aspirare ad una vita migliore....ed avre accanto una persona che ci meriti veramente.....!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Ossignur.

Dizionario Italiano-Conte 

Pretendere: aspettarsi che una persona si comporti in un certo modo. Si sa perfettamente che questo potrà non succedere. In tal caso, ci si riserva il diritto di prendere e andarsene.

per esempio, tu ti aspetti che la donna che è innamorata di te ti baci e ti abbracci con entusiasmo. Non la costringi mica con una pistola alla tempia. Te lo aspetti, per consuetudine, perchè lei è così, perchè lo desideri, perchè sei tu il primo a farlo.
Nel momento in cui questo non avviene, decidi come agire di conseguenza. 
Ma se all'improvviso invece che baci e carezze, tu ricevessi musi, spinte, rimproveri, così senza motivo... credo che te ne sentiresti, oltre che addolorato, stupito, incredulo, e anche un pò incazzato. Ma come?!?!? Ma che succede?!?!?! Ma che ho fatto?!?!?!

Oppure: Donna, se vuoi stare con me, devi accettare che io sia così. 
Non lo pretendi. Ma mi dici quello che è. Se io non mi adatto, aria.

Io pretendo la confidenza. Vuol dire che sono in grado di frugare nel tuo cervello e tirare fuori le cose a forza? No. Ma la desidero con tutta me stessa, e ti faccio capire con ogni mezzo che per me è fondamentale. Se mi dici che la vuoi anche tu, e poi non è vero... ci separiamo.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Per me è chiarissimo Simy.


grazie  è una fatica farsi capire a volte


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta hai ragione.....non si può pretendere nulla da nessuno....!Ho usato un espressione chiaramente sbagliata...!Il mio pretendere va inteso come aspettativa....io amo e rispetto la mia donna...mi aspetto e spero che lei faccia altrettanto....!!!Se ciò non accade palesemente....forse ho sbagliato persona.....perchè ogni esser umano merita rispetto...e se tu ti fai gli stracazzi tuoi alle mie spalle per 9 mesi.....questo non è amore e non è rispetto....credo ci sia poco da discutere.....!Nove mesi son lunghi....nove mesi di scopate extra son lunghi...troppo tempo anche per un senso di colpa postumo......non ci vuole nessuna forza nel continuiare una storia palesemente inquinata....tutto rimane uguale...non si perde nessuna abitudine...e si ha sempre in pugno l'arma della vendetta.....!!!Buttar tutto all'aria è cosa che ha notevoli costi affettivi ed economici......quella è la forza che serve per aspirare ad una vita migliore....ed avre accanto una persona che ci meriti veramente.....!!!!!


Ma Oscuro tu hai la TUA sensibilità.
Quindi se tu fossi il marito di Barbara reagiresti così.
Ora non sappiamo che sensibilità ha sto marito, qui...e l'entità delle cose in gioco per quelle due persone.
E' anche vero che tu hai tua moglie che scopa con un altro per nove mesi e....non ti sei mai accorto di nulla...
Dai figurati se suo marito non la volesse più...coglierebbe la palla al balzo no?
Qui si dice...che ognuno opera le proprie scelte in base a molti fattori...
Insomma se uno decide di perdonare un affronto subito...che t'importa a te?
Non siamo tutti uguali oscuro...
E non esiste un'unica ricetta o rimedio...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ossignur.
> 
> Dizionario Italiano-Conte
> 
> ...


Ah ho capito...
Grazie:kiss:


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2011)

A me non importa nulla......però affermare che sia una persona intelligente mi sembra una cosa deleteria....intelligente di che???La sensibilità è soggettiva ma l'azione del tradire è oggettiva....si può reagire diversamente....se si perdona subitaneamente  un affronto subito ho la"Pretesa"di credere che sia un grandissimo senza palle..o sia una scelta di convenienza!Caro conte...l'amore e le scelte d'amore son ben altra cosa....e la sensibilità c'entra poco....forse qui dentro avete un concetto d'amore un pò troppo allargato....!!!!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Ci sono POCHISSIME donne alle quali interessa la dimensione del pene.
> Per motivi assolutamente ovvi. Ovvero che le dimensioni dei peni cambiano, ma non così tanto salvo in casi eccezionali, e ci sono fior di statistiche a proposito. E queste differenze NON SI SENTONO una volta... "dentro". Dopo un pò di su e giù, anche il pene più cicciotto non dona più quel senso di... ehm... uhm... vabbè, "riempimento". Per il fatto che la vagina si rilassa e non "stringe" più.
> ...


Non so. So solo che poi di certi argomenti, quando incontri faccia a faccia le persone dell'altro sesso si è sempre diplomatici.
Però sono un uomo, non una donna, per cui non conosco quelle sensazioni (e manco lo voglio sapere)


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so. So solo che poi di certi argomenti, quando incontri faccia a faccia le persone dell'altro sesso si è sempre diplomatici.
> Però sono un uomo, non una donna, per cui non conosco quelle sensazioni (*e manco lo voglio sapere*)


Perchè?
Io sono una donna, e andrei matta per sapere che cosa diamine provate voi, così diversi da noi...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Io sono una donna, e andrei matta per sapere che cosa diamine provate voi, così diversi da noi...


A noi è facile capirlo: tutto sta in quei centimetri, altrove è tutto imbalsamato...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A noi è facile capirlo: tutto sta in quei centimetri, altrove è tutto imbalsamato...


Non vi invidio 

Cmq dai, non è vero... si sente molto piacere in tutto il corpo, basta esplorare, accarezzare.... anche voi maschi avete la pelle con tutti i suoi bei nervetti!!!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non vi invidio
> 
> Cmq dai, non è vero... si sente molto piacere in tutto il corpo, basta esplorare, accarezzare.... anche voi maschi avete la pelle con tutti i suoi bei nervetti!!!


Ma sono brividi locali, non un vero e proprio piacere. La sensazione poi si trasmette solo lì come desiderio e piacere. In pratica, se mi accarezzano le coscie è come se mi toccano l'unghia del mignolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma sono brividi locali, non un vero e proprio piacere. La sensazione poi si trasmette solo lì come desiderio e piacere. In pratica, se mi accarezzano le coscie è come se mi toccano l'unghia del mignolo.


Andy, secondo me ti stai perdendo parecchio, ma parecchio parecchio....


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andy, secondo me ti stai perdendo parecchio, ma parecchio parecchio....


I recettori so quelli...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

beh dai due unghiate sulla schiena a me fanno sempre effetto ...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beh dai due unghiate sulla schiena a me fanno sempre effetto ...


Io in compenso ho preso un paio di gomitate sui gioielli, su movimenti involontari. Una volta fu così doloroso che ho dovuto terminare la situazione...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Allora, terra terra...
Se ti faccio un massaggio alla schiena, non mi aspetto che tu raggiunga l'apice del piacere.

Ma se comincio con un massaggio... e vado sempre più in "là"... e aggiungo qualche bacio, prima lieve, poi...
Insomma, avete capito tutta la procedura... insomma, alla fine si è come avvolti in un bozzolo di piacere che (normalmente) esplode in un finale pirotecnico...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora, terra terra...
> Se ti faccio un massaggio alla schiena, non mi aspetto che tu raggiunga l'apice del piacere.
> 
> Ma se comincio con un massaggio... e vado sempre più in "là"... e aggiungo qualche bacio, prima lieve, poi...
> Insomma, avete capito tutta la procedura... insomma, alla fine si è come avvolti in un bozzolo di piacere che (normalmente) esplode in un finale pirotecnico...


Certo, ma perchè tutto confluisce sul sesso, lo mette in allerta. Ma non c'è un piacere fine a se stesso per la carezza.
Alla fine è occhio che vede, tatto, odore, pene. Il resto è carrozzeria.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, ma perchè tutto confluisce sul sesso, lo mette in allerta. Ma non c'è un piacere fine a se stesso per la carezza.
> Alla fine è occhio che vede, tatto, odore, pene. Il resto è carrozzeria.


Ma per te, piacere è solo quello che provoca l'orgasmo?
Per me è piacere anche altro... tutto qua... per il resto, neppure a me scatena il gran finale una carezza sulla schiena. Ma anche a prescindere, la trovo moooooooooolto piacevole.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora, terra terra...
> Se ti faccio un massaggio alla schiena, non mi aspetto che tu raggiunga l'apice del piacere.
> 
> Ma se comincio con un massaggio... e vado sempre più in "là"... e aggiungo qualche bacio, prima lieve, poi...
> Insomma, avete capito tutta la procedura... insomma, alla fine si è come avvolti in un bozzolo di piacere che (normalmente) esplode in un finale pirotecnico...


bisogna spiegargli tutto a sti uomini!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma per te, piacere è solo quello che provoca l'orgasmo?
> Per me è piacere anche altro... tutto qua... per il resto, neppure a me scatena il gran finale una carezza sulla schiena. Ma anche a prescindere, la trovo moooooooooolto piacevole.


Io parlo di piacere sessuale.  (che mi volete fa? Bannà? ).
Certo che carezze e baci danno piacere (soprattutto se c'è del sentimento), ma nel sesso se non entra LUI, non ci sono altri punti G...

Tempo fa lessi che, agli inizi dell'era industriale, le operaie che filavano e cucivano erano messe a lavorare su degli apparecchi, per utilizzare i quali dovevano muovere i piedi. Ci furono dei problemi: a furia di strusciare le coscie molte arrivavano all'orgasmo. A me verrebbero solo le vesciche...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di piacere sessuale.  (che mi volete fa? Bannà? View attachment 4303).
> Certo che carezze e baci danno piacere (soprattutto se c'è del sentimento), ma nel sesso se non entra LUI, non ci sono altri punti G...
> 
> Tempo fa lessi che, agli inizi dell'era industriale, le operaie che filavano e cucivano erano messe a lavorare su degli apparecchi, per utilizzare i quali dovevano muovere i piedi. Ci furono dei problemi: a furia di strusciare le coscie molte arrivavano all'orgasmo. A me verrebbero solo le vesciche...


Io so che quella delle operaie goduriose era una para dei preti.
A noi donne non basta strusciare contro un palo per provare piacere.

E per me, se mi accarezzi in un certo modo schiena, interno delle braccia, nuca, interno cosce, piedi... io volo... e credimi, *è * un piacere sessuale!!!

Ah, cmq, immagino che per te non sia così, ma ho conosciuto uomini per i quali l'ano era il secondo punto G, e no, non erano gay.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Eh beh, che la sessualità sia vissuta diversamente tra uomini e donne è noto... 
certo, la sensibilità di ognuno varia ma, in genere, noi siamo mooolto più fortunate di loro, con un sacco di zone erogene in più! 
Per quello è ancora più incomprensibile quando incontri gli incapaci... ti chiedi, ma come???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh beh, che la sessualità sia vissuta diversamente tra uomini e donne è noto...
> certo, la sensibilità di ognuno varia ma, in genere, noi siamo mooolto più fortunate di loro, con un sacco di zone erogene in più!
> Per quello è ancora più incomprensibile quando incontri gli incapaci... ti chiedi, ma come???? :mrgreen:


già!
ma guarda che anche gli uomini hanno un sacco di zone erogene! solo che a volte concentrano il loro piacere sessuale solo sull'atto sessuale in se e per sè.....se a volte ci lasciassero fare potrebbero scoprire "mondi sconosciuti"


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io so che quella delle operaie goduriose era una para dei preti.
> *A noi donne non basta strusciare contro un palo per provare piacere*.
> 
> E per me, se mi accarezzi in un certo modo schiena, interno delle braccia, nuca, interno cosce, piedi... io volo... e credimi, *è * un piacere sessuale!!!
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh beh, che la sessualità sia vissuta diversamente tra uomini e donne è noto...
> certo, la sensibilità di ognuno varia ma, in genere, noi siamo mooolto più fortunate di loro, con un sacco di zone erogene in più!
> Per quello è ancora più incomprensibile quando incontri gli incapaci... ti chiedi, ma come???? :mrgreen:


Ah cara, per fortuna esistono anche quelli molto portati 

In effetti, per fortuna esistono di tutti i tipi... altrimenti le donne poco portate o poco interessate non si troverebbero bene con nessuno.

Ne nacque una discussione qualche tempo fa... per fare un duetto di musica, Mozart non si può mettere con il dilettante della domenica, verrebbe una schifezza... ma due dilettanti faranno un orecchiabile e grazioso concertino. E soprattutto, saranno felici e soddisfatti.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> già!
> ma guarda che anche gli uomini hanno un sacco di zone erogene! solo che a volte concentrano il loro piacere sessuale solo sull'atto sessuale in se e per sè.....se a volte ci lasciassero fare potrebbero scoprire "mondi sconosciuti"


eheheheheh......


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io so che quella delle operaie goduriose era una para dei preti.
> A noi donne non basta strusciare contro un palo per provare piacere.
> 
> E per me, se mi accarezzi in un certo modo schiena, interno delle braccia, nuca, interno cosce, piedi... io volo... e credimi, *è * un piacere sessuale!!!
> ...


Scusami, un uomo che per godere si fa infilare l'ano... Potrebbe essere anche per me, non so. Ma non esiste...
Poi, per l'ano dipende dalla fisiologia: per la donna le due canalizzazioni sono vicine e parallele, quindi ha senso il piacere di questo tipo. Per l'uomo no.
Lessi un libro sull'argomento.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *E per me, se mi accarezzi in un certo modo schiena, interno delle braccia, nuca, interno cosce, piedi... io volo... e credimi, è  un piacere sessuale!!!*
> .


Lo so. Anche per il seno alcune hanno una sensibilità particolare.
Ci credo, ma non vale per me.

E poi lo dici anche tu: l'interno cosce...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh beh, che la sessualità sia vissuta diversamente tra uomini e donne è noto...
> certo,* la sensibilità di ognuno varia ma, in genere, noi siamo mooolto più fortunate di loro, con un sacco di zone erogene in più!*
> Per quello è ancora più incomprensibile quando incontri gli incapaci... ti chiedi, ma come???? :mrgreen:


Infatti


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, un uomo che per godere si fa infilare l'ano... Potrebbe essere anche per me, non so. Ma non esiste...
> Poi, per l'ano dipende dalla fisiologia: per la donna le due canalizzazioni sono vicine e parallele, quindi ha senso il piacere di questo tipo. Per l'uomo no.
> Lessi un libro sull'argomento.


Io invece non ho letto nulla ma ho praticato  e... il tuo libro spara stupidaggini  

Ah, l'ano è addirittura più innervato dell'interno della vagina... il piacere non viene dalla vicinanza alla vagina, ma proprio da lì.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, un uomo che per godere si fa infilare l'ano... Potrebbe essere anche per me, non so. Ma non esiste...
> Poi, per l'ano dipende dalla fisiologia: per la donna le due canalizzazioni sono vicine e parallele, quindi ha senso il piacere di questo tipo. Per l'uomo no.
> Lessi un libro sull'argomento.


guarda Andy che non è proprio come dici........ fidati


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

ehm... forse dovremmo spostarci in Amore e Sesso... forse siamo un *filino* OT...


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> già!
> ma guarda che anche gli uomini hanno un sacco di zone erogene! solo che a volte concentrano il loro piacere sessuale solo sull'atto sessuale in se e per sè.....se a volte ci lasciassero fare potrebbero scoprire "mondi sconosciuti"


Ah ah... già!! :up:


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm... forse dovremmo spostarci in Amore e Sesso... forse siamo un *filino* OT...


appena appena!


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece non ho letto nulla ma ho praticato  e... il tuo libro spara stupidaggini
> 
> Ah, l'ano è addirittura più innervato dell'interno della vagina... il piacere non viene dalla vicinanza alla vagina, ma proprio da lì.


Quoto!
Per certe cose non vale la teoria!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Io invece non ho letto nulla ma ho praticato  e... il tuo libro spara stupidaggini*
> 
> Ah, l'ano è addirittura più innervato dell'interno della vagina... il piacere non viene dalla vicinanza alla vagina, ma proprio da lì.


Sbagli con questa affermazione: cosa hai praticato? Il tuo piacere, non quello dell'uomo.
Anche la pianta dei piedi e la lingua sono molto innervati. Ma che tipo di terminazioni nervose sono?


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.perledonne.info/sesso.htm


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sbagli con questa affermazione: cosa hai praticato? Il tuo piacere, non quello dell'uomo.


Se mi dici che il piacere della donna ti è estraneo, scusa, ma ne ricavo che hai fatto l'amore... non male, ma in modo limitato e superficiale (e non sarebbe una brutta cosa per te... pensa, vorrebbe dire che puoi fare l'amore in modo molto migliore, più soddisfacente ed appagante...).
Io, abbi pazienza, anche se non sento quello che sente lui, SO cosa/dove/in che modo gli da piacere e quanto. Quando frequento un uomo, conosco il significato dei gesti, delle parole, di tutto quello che esprime col suo corpo. E, credimi, SO. 

Ovviamente, con un uomo che sia compatibile con me. Con altri, non combinerò mai nulla di buono.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sbagli con questa affermazione: cosa hai praticato? *Il tuo piacere, non quello dell'uomo*.
> Anche la pianta dei piedi e la lingua sono molto innervati. Ma che tipo di terminazioni nervose sono?


scusa ma hai mai provato? come puoi dire che non è vero?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Io qua mi sentirei di intervenire ma verrei travisato 

Comunque, l'unica zona erogena per l'uomo è la punta del pene.

Poi, però, ci sono innumerevoli parti che anche per l'uomo sono fonte di piacere...
Concordo con le ragazze... schiena collo e altre parti sono fonte di graaaaande piacere.

A volte - dipende dal partner - la penetrazione in se arriva ad essere la parte diciamo "meno divertente" dell'amplesso...

My two cents


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma hai mai provato? come puoi dire che non è vero?


E tu come puoi dire cosa prova un uomo???
Ho provato a fare cosa?


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io qua mi sentirei di intervenire ma verrei travisato
> 
> *Comunque, l'unica zona erogena per l'uomo è la punta del pene.*
> 
> ...


Ah, e diciamolo: zona erogena.
Piacere sì per le altre zone ma non propriamente sessuale, finchè non stimolano il meembro verso l'erezione.
Anche io provo piacere quando la mia ragazza mi accarezzava il petto


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E tu come puoi dire cosa prova un uomo???
> Ho provato a fare cosa?


non mi pare il caso di scendere in dettagli....in ogni modo...è ovvio che non posso sapere cosa prova l'uomo! ma non posso sapere nemmeno il tipo di piacere che prova con la penetrazione!
cmq la stimolazione dell'ano provoca piacere anche negli uomini...ovvio che ci vuole molta complicità tra i partner per fare certi "giochini"


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare il caso di scendere in dettagli....in ogni modo...è ovvio che non posso sapere cosa prova l'uomo! ma *non posso sapere nemmeno il tipo di piacere che prova con la penetrazione!*
> cmq la stimolazione dell'ano provoca piacere anche negli uomini...ovvio che ci vuole molta complicità tra i partner per fare certi "giochini"


E' solamente in quella zona. Non è stimolato altro. Il resto del corpo serve solo al movimento.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io qua mi sentirei di intervenire ma verrei travisato
> 
> Comunque, l'unica zona erogena per l'uomo è la punta del pene.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Lo quoti ma anche lui ha detto la mia stessa cosa


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, e diciamolo: zona erogena.
> Piacere sì per le altre zone ma non propriamente sessuale, finchè non stimolano il meembro verso l'erezione.
> Anche io provo piacere quando la mia ragazza mi accarezzava il petto


Si beh è anatomia.. noi abbiamo solo quella.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo quoti ma anche lui ha detto la mia stessa cosa


cacchio non ho grassettato!! 
Quotavo in particolare questa parte

"Poi, però, ci sono innumerevoli parti che anche per l'uomo sono fonte di piacere...
Concordo con le ragazze... schiena collo e altre parti sono fonte di graaaaande piacere."


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si beh è anatomia.. noi abbiamo solo quella.


Pssstt: ti quoto anche sulla parte in cui dici che a volte la penetrazione è meno divertente


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cacchio non ho grassettato!!
> Quotavo in particolare questa parte
> 
> "Poi, però, ci sono innumerevoli parti che anche per l'uomo sono fonte di piacere...
> Concordo con le ragazze... schiena collo e altre parti sono fonte di graaaaande piacere."


Sì, ma ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro che non è un piacere erotico come quello provato stuzzicando il pene.
E' come dire: non mi basta, se non arrivi a quello non mi basta.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma ormai dovrebbe essere chiaro che non è un piacere erotico come quello provato stuzzicando il pene.
> E' come dire: non mi basta, se non arrivi a quello non mi basta.


non lo metto in dubbio! 
ma vedi che anche tu dici che la penetrazione può essere la parte "meno divertente"! 
quindi sicuramente si prova piacere (anche se si tratta di un piacere diverso) anche in tanti altri modi che possono essere anche molto molto divertenti!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio!
> *ma vedi che anche tu dici che la penetrazione può essere la parte "meno divertente"! *
> quindi sicuramente si prova piacere (anche se si tratta di un piacere diverso) anche in tanti altri modi che possono essere anche molto molto divertenti!


No, che alcune volte provi più piacere quando il pene fa altro  Ma sempre lui è...
E la penetrazione ti intristisce quando sai che non vorresti smettere...

EHI, qui passo per maniaco!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Ehi perchè non aprite un thread in amore / sesso?

sennò uno entra qui e non capisce più nulla


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

E soprattutto passo io per pervertito


----------



## lothar57 (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io so che quella delle operaie goduriose era una para dei preti.
> A noi donne non basta strusciare contro un palo per provare piacere.
> 
> E per me, se mi accarezzi in un certo modo schiena, interno delle braccia, nuca, interno cosce, piedi... io volo... e credimi, *è * un piacere sessuale!!!
> ...


sara'ma io i gay o comunque gli amanti di quel piacere li'non li capisco proprio...cari amici passati i 50 anni e fate la stra maledetta visita prostatica e vedrete che bello e'...la cosa peggiore che possa accadere,d'altronde salva tanta vite..

ho letto come sempre in fretta..dico la mia..ascoltate vulgo plebeo..
la penetrazione e'solo il finale,il bello e'prima...ma da quello che sento,moltissimi uomini la fanno quasi all'istante..s.ai che bello''piaciuto amore???''....ehhhhhhh una roba''


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E soprattutto passo io per pervertito


dai che non passi per pervertito!
ho capito cosa intendi!

cmq per la cronaca il thread lo potete aprire pure voi!
ma siccome stati qui a frignare il lavoro sporco lo faccio io!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'ma io i gay o comunque gli amanti di quel piacere li'non li capisco proprio...cari amici passati i 50 anni e fate la stra maledetta visita prostatica e vedrete che bello e'...la cosa peggiore che possa accadere,d'altronde salva tanta vite..
> 
> ho letto come sempre in fretta..dico la mia..ascoltate vulgo plebeo..
> la penetrazione e'solo il finale,il bello e'prima...ma da quello che sento,*moltissimi uomini la fanno quasi all'istante..*s.ai che bello''piaciuto amore???''....ehhhhhhh una roba''


Infatti, si perdono il meglio...


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E soprattutto passo io per pervertito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma no daiii


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

ho aperto il thread...andiamo a cazzeggiare di la!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Apro anche il nuvo Forum? Meglio di no... Vabbè lascio un pò devo finire una relazione, uffi!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non importa nulla......però affermare che sia una persona intelligente mi sembra una cosa deleteria....intelligente di che???La sensibilità è soggettiva ma l'azione del tradire è oggettiva....si può reagire diversamente....se si perdona subitaneamente  un affronto subito ho la"Pretesa"di credere che sia un grandissimo senza palle..o sia una scelta di convenienza!Caro conte...l'amore e le scelte d'amore son ben altra cosa....e la sensibilità c'entra poco....forse qui dentro avete un concetto d'amore un pò troppo allargato....!!!!


Ognuno, suppongo, caro Oscuro...
Sa dentro di sè che cosa è per lui l'amore...o no?
Non so se il concetto è allargato o meno...
Hai ragione l'azione del tradire è un fatto oggettivo.
Ma hai mai pensato che poi ci sono persone che MAI avrebbero pensato di fare certe cose e poi si ritrovano a farle?
E cosa devono fare poi? Impiccarsi?
Cosa devono fare?
Lasciare un biglietto sul tavolo...con scritto: Amore mio, io ti amo, ma sono una porca, ti ho tradito per nove mesi, non merito di vivere, addio amore bello...e impiccarsi?
Oppure devono mandare una raccomandata da un avvocato con scritto: Amore mio, io ti amo, ma devo essere coerente e separarmi da te, perchè non sono una brava moglie, ma una porca: ti ho tradito per nove mesi?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cacchio non ho grassettato!!
> Quotavo in particolare questa parte
> 
> "Poi, però, ci sono innumerevoli parti che anche per l'uomo sono fonte di piacere...
> Concordo con le ragazze... schiena collo e altre parti sono fonte di graaaaande piacere."


simy...un sobbalzo ormonale?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'ma io i gay o comunque gli amanti di quel piacere li'non li capisco proprio...cari amici passati i 50 anni e fate la stra maledetta visita prostatica e vedrete che bello e'...la cosa peggiore che possa accadere,d'altronde salva tanta vite..
> 
> ho letto come sempre in fretta..dico la mia..ascoltate vulgo plebeo..
> la penetrazione e'solo il finale,il bello e'prima...ma da quello che sento,moltissimi uomini la fanno quasi all'istante..s.ai che bello''piaciuto amore???''....ehhhhhhh una roba''



AHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA....vulgo plebeo...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma per te, piacere è solo quello che provoca l'orgasmo?
> Per me è piacere anche altro... tutto qua... per il resto, neppure a me scatena il gran finale una carezza sulla schiena. Ma anche a prescindere, la trovo moooooooooolto piacevole.


eccone un'altra.
aprite le finestre...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccone un'altra.
> aprite le finestre...


ehm... non capisco...
Non mi sembra di essere particolarmente allupata a dire queste cose... a te pare il contrario?


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm... non capisco...
> Non mi sembra di essere particolarmente allupata a dire queste cose... a te pare il contrario?


oddio , scherzavo


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio , scherzavo


La tua soave concisione talvolta mi mette in confusione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna spiegargli tutto a sti uomini!


non a tutti


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non a tutti


Beh a molti di noi non serve...
1) Non stiamo ad ascoltare
2) Non capiamo niente di quello che sta spiegando...
3) Ma come cara? Non è fantastico come ti sto trombando?


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> simy...un sobbalzo ormonale?


no no tranquilla! i miei ormoni stanno benissimo  nessun sobbalzo!


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh a molti di noi non serve...
> 1) Non stiamo ad ascoltare
> 2) Non capiamo niente di quello che sta spiegando...
> 3) *Ma come cara? Non è fantastico come ti sto trombando*?


ecco questa è una cosa che odio!!!!!!! è come quando ti chiedono "ti è piaciuto"????


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco questa è una cosa che odio!!!!!!! è come quando ti chiedono "ti è piaciuto"????


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Pensa che una volta alle prime armi una mi ha detto...uffa dai...non sento niente...e io...ma chi se ne frega...dai fai finta...dai fai la pornodiva...
Mi scacciò e si mise a braccia conserte...
Io pensavo di eccitarla eh? AHAHAHAHA...
Avevo sentito dire che le donne fanno finta...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh a molti di noi non serve...
> 1) Non stiamo ad ascoltare
> 2) Non capiamo niente di quello che sta spiegando...
> 3) Ma come cara? Non è fantastico come ti sto trombando?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco questa è una cosa che odio!!!!!!! è come quando ti chiedono "ti è piaciuto"????


è la classica frase che si impara nei gruppi terapeutici per coppie annoiate ... dove, per stimolare la comunicazione, ognuno chiede conferma di ogni cosa. anche il piacere del sesso, seppure è stato evidente, deve essere riconfermato


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è la classica frase che si impara nei gruppi terapeutici per coppie annoiate ... dove, per stimolare la comunicazione, ognuno chiede conferma di ogni cosa. anche il piacere del sesso, seppure è stato evidente, deve essere riconfermato


A me piace sentirmi dire che è stato bello, anche se è stato evidente (anzi, è proprio in quelle occasioni che mi piace sentirmelo dire! eheheh...
)


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è la classica frase che si impara nei gruppi terapeutici per coppie annoiate ... dove, per stimolare la comunicazione, ognuno chiede conferma di ogni cosa. anche il piacere del sesso, seppure è stato evidente, deve essere riconfermato


Ma se parlassimo del bisogno di conferme delle donne?
Guarda che son terribili eh?
Vero che non mi trovi brutta?
Quando si spogliano vedono solo i loro difetti...
Ah com'è vero che il Signore ha dato occhi diversi a uomini e donne eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me piace sentirmi dire che è stato bello, anche se è stato evidente (anzi, è proprio in quelle occasioni che mi piace sentirmelo dire! eheheh...
> )


Pensa sei lì tutta ancora sospirosa e innamorata con gli occhi chiusi...e ti dici...ora mi dirà che è stato bello...e con le orecchie lo senti ronfare in beata pace...eheheheeheh


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa sei lì tutta ancora sospirosa e innamorata con gli occhi chiusi...e ti dici...ora mi dirà che è stato bello...e con le orecchie lo senti ronfare in beata pace...eheheheeheh


mi posso sempre lusingare di averlo spompato io 

Lo sai Conte, esistono cose ben peggiori dell'uomo amato che dopo l'amore si addormenta come un cucciolo.

Per esempio, un uomo che non ti ama, che dopo (qualunque nome abbia ma non amore) si alza e se ne va senza più cagarti di striscio.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi posso sempre lusingare di averlo spompato io
> 
> Lo sai Conte, esistono cose ben peggiori dell'uomo amato che dopo l'amore si addormenta come un cucciolo.
> 
> Per esempio, un uomo che non ti ama, che dopo (qualunque nome abbia ma non amore) si alza e se ne va senza più cagarti di striscio.



Ma forse gli scappava la pipì o la cacca no?
No eh? 
Mi dispiace...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse gli scappava la pipì o la cacca no?
> No eh?
> Mi dispiace...


shit happens


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me piace sentirmi dire che è stato bello, anche se è stato evidente (anzi, è proprio in quelle occasioni che mi piace sentirmelo dire! eheheh...
> )


va benissimo dirlo, ma non va bene chiederlo. è come elemosinare. e infatti è un simbolico o reale furto di energia positiva. molte coppie si rompono per queste "sciocchezze".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi posso sempre lusingare di averlo spompato io
> 
> Lo sai Conte, esistono cose ben peggiori dell'uomo amato che dopo l'amore si addormenta come un cucciolo.
> 
> Per esempio, un uomo che non ti ama, *che dopo (qualunque nome abbia ma non amore) si alza e se ne va senza più cagarti di striscio*.


sì, bruttissima sensazione. ci si sente come un oggetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> va benissimo dirlo, ma non va bene chiederlo. è come elemosinare. e infatti è un simbolico o reale furto di energia positiva. molte coppie si rompono per queste "sciocchezze".


uhm...

al di là di fastidiose abitudini, ma tu vedi male il chiedere conferme quando ne senti il bisogno? Che furto di energia positiva?
Se il mio uomo mi chiede se mi ha soddisfatta, io volentieri lo abbraccio spiritualemtne e gli do le rassicurazioni che cerca.

Le famose conferme femminili di cui parla il COnte (PS non tutte le donne hanno bisogno di conferme sai? ce ne sono che stanno benissimo con se stesse e vanno alla grande  )


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma forse gli scappava la pipì o la cacca no*?
> No eh?
> Mi dispiace...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> uhm...
> 
> al di là di fastidiose abitudini, ma tu vedi male il chiedere conferme quando ne senti il bisogno? Che furto di energia positiva?
> Se il mio uomo mi chiede se mi ha soddisfatta, io volentieri lo abbraccio spiritualemtne e gli do le rassicurazioni che cerca.
> ...


Però esattamente come certi uomini che si credono chissacchè...ci sono anche donnette...che ostentano una sicurezza legata più che altro alla loro superficialità...ciò si credono fighe...anche se a letto sono un disastro...
E lì guardando il soffitto...ho detto...si ok...è stato fantastico...si cara...ma dentro di me...ma porc...ma porcc...ma porcc...e ho tanto lavorato per portarmela a letto...ma porc...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> uhm...
> 
> al di là di fastidiose abitudini, ma tu vedi male il chiedere conferme quando ne senti il bisogno? Che furto di energia positiva?
> Se il mio uomo mi chiede se mi ha soddisfatta, io volentieri lo abbraccio spiritualemtne e gli do le rassicurazioni che cerca.
> ...


come lo dici tu, va benissimo, intendi il naturale flusso. 

io intendo questa mossa artificale che hanno imparato ad esempio i miei genitori, che per tenere il livello di comunicazione alto (per, secondo la teoria, abbassare il rischio di divorzio o separazione) devono comunicare sempre a tutti come si sentono e chiedere costantemente la conferma dei nostri sentimenti verso di loro. alla fine, si manifesta questo modo di fare come un'artificiale debolezza che ha del sintetico ed è assai fastidioso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come lo dici tu, va benissimo, intendi il naturale flusso.
> 
> io intendo questa mossa artificale che hanno imparato ad esempio i miei genitori, che per tenere il livello di comunicazione alto (per, secondo la teoria, abbassare il rischio di divorzio o separazione) devono comunicare sempre a tutti come si sentono e chiedere costantemente la conferma dei nostri sentimenti verso di loro. alla fine, si manifesta questo modo di fare come un'artificiale debolezza che *ha del sintetico *ed è assai fastidioso.


PS: che ne pensi del titolo: Genitori plastificati (?)


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come lo dici tu, va benissimo, intendi il naturale flusso.
> 
> io intendo questa mossa artificale che hanno imparato ad esempio i miei genitori, che per tenere il livello di comunicazione alto (per, secondo la teoria, abbassare il rischio di divorzio o separazione) devono comunicare sempre a tutti come si sentono e chiedere costantemente la conferma dei nostri sentimenti verso di loro. alla fine, si manifesta questo modo di fare come un'artificiale debolezza che ha del sintetico ed è assai fastidioso.


mai sentito di questo "metodo"... assurdo.. si perde ogni spontaneità...


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa sei lì tutta ancora sospirosa e innamorata con gli occhi chiusi...e ti dici...ora mi dirà che è stato bello...e con le orecchie lo senti ronfare in beata pace...eheheheeheh


Ah ah ah!!! madó!! Io una volta, mentre eravamo sdraiati abbracciati poco dopo, gli faccio: 'a che stai pensando?'
Ma che cacchio mi è venuto in mente di chiedergli, dico io, che poi sono quelle domande buttate lì così.. che uno ti risponde sempre niente..
E lui cosa mi risponde? Serio, tranquillo. 'MA NO NIENTE... UN PENSIERO POLITICO.'.  :triste:

Non poteva stupirmi di più.. 'nsomma alle volte delle piccole bugie... ah ah


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah ah ah!!! madó!! Io una volta, mentre eravamo sdraiati abbracciati poco dopo, gli faccio: 'a che stai pensando?'
> Ma che cacchio mi è venuto in mente di chiedergli, dico io, che poi sono quelle domande buttate lì così.. che uno ti risponde sempre niente..
> E lui cosa mi risponde? Serio, tranquillo. 'MA NO NIENTE... UN PENSIERO POLITICO.'.  :triste:
> 
> Non poteva stupirmi di più.. 'nsomma alle volte delle piccole bugie... ah ah


Eh ma magari pensava a Cicciolina e Moana e il partito dell'amore no?
Sai una cosa?
Se l'orgasmo è molto intenso...io cado in uno stadio di semiveglia...e inizio a bofonchiare...e lì mi fotto...sento che lì una può veramente cavarmi fuori di tutto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mai sentito di questo "metodo"... assurdo.. si perde ogni spontaneità...


E' un metodo specifico ... ora non mi ricordo come si chiama, anche parecchio famoso (perché costa molto) e chi vuole essere chic, esclusivamente della terza generazione in su, deve non solo andarci, ma poi anche diventare missionario quasi religioso. Una vera fonte di imbarazzo per i figli, nipoti nessi e annessi. Non solo perché se lo chiedono fra di loro, ma perché si comunicano i loro piaceri plastificati in presenza di tutti.

Sono frasi prefatte, che imparano a usare nel gruppo come gioco di ruolo. Di per sé non sarebbe nulla di male, se non per il fatto che continuano a esercitarsi praticamente ovunque.

"Caro, vuoi che ti faccio il thé?"
"Ma certamente, cara, hai anche un pezzo di torta?"

Il sentimento percepito però è questo:

"Dio, c'è l'ora del thé, ma non se lo può fare da solo?"
"Quanto ci mette, ho sete!"

Per cui spiegata la plastica.

Quando ho sentito la canzone di Pino Daniele dove racconta della sua ragazza quando fa la ginnastica con il sorriso di plastica, mi vengono sempre in mente le scene osservate in prima fila ... non c'è termine più azzeccato


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> va benissimo dirlo, ma non va bene chiederlo. è come elemosinare. e infatti è un simbolico o reale furto di energia positiva. molte coppie si rompono per queste "sciocchezze".


:up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Insomma*

Insomma conte....c'è una contradizione evidente...!Barbara non può scrivere un biglietto con" ti amo ma sono una porca e ti ho tradito per 9 mesi"....perchè quando ami veramente..non ti passa proprio per la testa farti profanare le pareti anorettali per 9 mesi....mentre lui e a lavoro....dai facciamo i seri....!Poi se vogliamo scrivere le cazzate per far piacere a nuovi possibili forumisti è altro discorso !!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma conte....c'è una contradizione evidente...!Barbara non può scrivere un biglietto con" ti amo ma sono una porca e ti ho tradito per 9 mesi"....perchè quando ami veramente..non ti passa proprio per la testa farti profanare le pareti anorettali per 9 mesi....mentre lui e a lavoro....dai facciamo i seri....!Poi se vogliamo scrivere le cazzate per far piacere a nuovi possibili forumisti è altro discorso !!:up:


Hai mai letto le riviste femminili?
Lo amo ma lo tradisco è un classico.
Come è un classico femminile: si è un povero deficente, un cretino, un idiota...ma lo amo capisci?
Altro classico...il mio amore lo salverà....

E quel marito che deve fare?
Ah mi hai tradito: qua ti taglio la testa...

C'è una frase di San Paolo...mi pare dica...non si è mai sentito dire che un uomo prenda in odio la propria carne...

Un uomo può anche realizzare che se sua moglie ha fatto certe cose è anche non colpa o a causa di, ma conseguenza di...

Trascuri affettivamente la tua compagna? O il tuo compagno...
Ipso facto...lo esponi all'adulterio...

Sempre visto capitare!

E soprattutto da persone che poi si pongono davanti agli altri come potentissimi morigeratori...quasi che questo atteggiamento serva a celare i cosidetti vizi privati...no?

Ok Oscuro...sono con te...quando ami veramente...ma ci vuole, a mio avviso anche un secondo ingrediente...sentirsi amati veramente.

Io ti chiedo solo di non considerare un coglione un marito solo perchè preferisce agire in una maniera diversa da come faresti tu.

Insomma se una persona decide di condonare un debito, viene trascinato in tribunale perchè invece doveva fare causa per riscuotere il dovuto?


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Certo*

Ma si certo capita....è sempre capitato...ma almeno cristaliziamo il tutto..e definiamo le dinamiche per quello che sono.....!!Guarda conte inconsciamente il marito di barbara si sta predisponendo ad esser cornuto la seconda volta....puoi anche decidere di provar andare avanti....ma non con questa tempistica!Non puoi far dopo una settimana il fidnazatino dopo un tradimento di 9 mesi....dalle circostanze ancora poco chiare!!Se barbara non veniva scoperta quanto sarebbe durato?come sarebbe finita?Conte 9 mesi son tanti....scopare alle spalle di qualcuno


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro...come sta andando la gravidanza?


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva....l'abbiam perso al 3 mese ma a giugno scorso.......!!!Tranquilla.....son cose che succedono!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva....l'abbiam perso al 3 mese ma a giugno scorso.......!!!Tranquilla.....son cose che succedono!!


perdonami.hai ragione, succede spesso e vedrai che avrete presto questa gioia


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Minerva*

Grazie....ma non sò se avremo ancora questa possibilità....!Sai per noi uomini è più facile...io non so quello che può provar una donna quando accade un evento del genere....poi lei ha superato i 40....ed è un pizzico truamatizzata....!!Guarda quello che dio vuole...se verrà bene se non verrà bene egualmente....io rispetto la sua volontà..lei vuole riprovarci...ma io insisto sul riprovarci senza aspettative..con naturalezza e serenità!!!!


----------



## Sole (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si certo capita....è sempre capitato...ma almeno cristaliziamo il tutto..e definiamo le dinamiche per quello che sono.....!!Guarda conte inconsciamente il marito di barbara si sta predisponendo ad esser cornuto la seconda volta....puoi anche decidere di provar andare avanti....ma non con questa tempistica!Non puoi far dopo una settimana il fidnazatino dopo un tradimento di 9 mesi....dalle circostanze ancora poco chiare!!Se barbara non veniva scoperta quanto sarebbe durato?come sarebbe finita?*Conte 9 mesi son tanti....scopare alle spalle di qualcuno*


E' vero, sono tanti. E tradire è una cosa brutta da fare, sempre.
Però mi chiedo, non può essere che il tradimento di Barbara e la sua scoperta siano stati un piccolo 'trauma' all'interno della coppia, che ha riportato lei e il marito in relazione? Voglio dire, quando si tradisce senza che il compagno lo sappia, si vive il tradimento come non riguardasse il coniuge... non ci si rende conto dell'impatto che potrebbe avere sull'altro. Una volta che si gioca a carte scoperte, si giunge a una consapevolezza diversa, è come se qualcuno accendesse una luce che rischiara ogni cosa e si percepisce la realtà per quella che è.
Mi sembra che Barbara non abbia avuto indugi nel troncare la sua storia con l'amante. Non è andata in crisi, non ha alcun rimpianto circa la sua storia clandestina. E' convinta del suo amore per il marito e vede chiara la sua strada davanti a sè. Anche per mio marito è stato così e, in effetti, non è la stessa persona che era prima della mia scoperta. Sa quello che vuole e lotta ogni giorno per diventare una persona migliore. Anche Bastardo Dentro, pur non essendo stato scoperto, si è ripromesso di non tradire mai più e si impegna ogni giorno per restare fedele a ciò in cui crede.
Non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono traditori seriali o persone inaffidabili. Se amano davvero il proprio partner e credono nel loro rapporto, è possibile per loro lasciarsi alle spalle quel tipo di esperienza per affrontarne una nuova con più consapevolezza.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie....ma non sò se avremo ancora questa possibilità....!Sai per noi uomini è più facile...io non so quello che può provar una donna quando accade un evento del genere....poi lei ha superato i 40....ed è un pizzico truamatizzata....!!Guarda quello che dio vuole...se verrà bene se non verrà bene egualmente....io rispetto la sua volontà..lei vuole riprovarci...ma io insisto sul riprovarci senza aspettative..con naturalezza e serenità!!!!


in bocca al lupo Oscuro! 
:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie....ma non sò se avremo ancora questa possibilità....!Sai per noi uomini è più facile...io non so quello che può provar una donna quando accade un evento del genere....poi lei ha superato i 40....ed è un pizzico truamatizzata....!!Guarda quello che dio vuole...se verrà bene se non verrà bene egualmente....io rispetto la sua volontà..lei vuole riprovarci...ma io insisto sul riprovarci senza aspettative..con naturalezza e serenità!!!!


guarda che ne conosco moltissimi;riprovateci serenamente e te lo auguro davvero di cuore


----------



## Sole (28 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che ne conosco moltissimi;riprovateci serenamente e te lo auguro davvero di cuore


Mi unisco all'augurio di Minerva.


----------



## Barbara71 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' vero, sono tanti. E tradire è una cosa brutta da fare, sempre.
> Però mi chiedo, non può essere che il tradimento di Barbara e la sua scoperta siano stati un piccolo 'trauma' all'interno della coppia, che ha riportato lei e il marito in relazione? Voglio dire, quando si tradisce senza che il compagno lo sappia, si vive il tradimento come non riguardasse il coniuge... non ci si rende conto dell'impatto che potrebbe avere sull'altro. Una volta che si gioca a carte scoperte, si giunge a una consapevolezza diversa, è come se qualcuno accendesse una luce che rischiara ogni cosa e si percepisce la realtà per quella che è.
> Mi sembra che Barbara non abbia avuto indugi nel troncare la sua storia con l'amante. Non è andata in crisi, non ha alcun rimpianto circa la sua storia clandestina. E' convinta del suo amore per il marito e vede chiara la sua strada davanti a sè. Anche per mio marito è stato così e, in effetti, non è la stessa persona che era prima della mia scoperta. Sa quello che vuole e lotta ogni giorno per diventare una persona migliore. Anche Bastardo Dentro, pur non essendo stato scoperto, si è ripromesso di non tradire mai più e si impegna ogni giorno per restare fedele a ciò in cui crede.
> Non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono traditori seriali o persone inaffidabili. Se amano davvero il proprio partner e credono nel loro rapporto, è possibile per loro lasciarsi alle spalle quel tipo di esperienza per affrontarne una nuova con più consapevolezza.


Grazie Sole per la tua esperienza.
Volevo ricordare che mio marito non mi ha detto TI PERDONO ma solo PROVIAMO A RICOSTRUIRE....  e vediamo se ne siamo capaci. 
Oscuro ti ricordo che lui a principio non mi ha parlato, poi voleva separarsi.... non mi sembra una persona debole o uno che si predispone al secondo tradimento.
Questo percorso di ricostruzione è solo all'inizio e abbiamo molto, molto da recuperare.
Non crediate che sia tutto rosa.... ci sono momenti in cui tutto va bene.... ci sono momenti in cui si discute anche animatamente.
Però questa strada anche se in salita non mi spaventa, ho imparato sulla mia pelle che dovrò riconquistare la stima, la fiducia, la considerazione..... di mio marito


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' vero, sono tanti. E tradire è una cosa brutta da fare, sempre.
> Però mi chiedo, non può essere che il tradimento di Barbara e la sua scoperta siano stati un piccolo 'trauma' all'interno della coppia, che ha riportato lei e il marito in relazione? Voglio dire, quando si tradisce senza che il compagno lo sappia, si vive il tradimento come non riguardasse il coniuge... non ci si rende conto dell'impatto che potrebbe avere sull'altro. Una volta che si gioca a carte scoperte, si giunge a una consapevolezza diversa, è come se qualcuno accendesse una luce che rischiara ogni cosa e si percepisce la realtà per quella che è.
> Mi sembra che Barbara non abbia avuto indugi nel troncare la sua storia con l'amante. Non è andata in crisi, non ha alcun rimpianto circa la sua storia clandestina. E' convinta del suo amore per il marito e vede chiara la sua strada davanti a sè. Anche per mio marito è stato così e, in effetti, non è la stessa persona che era prima della mia scoperta. Sa quello che vuole e lotta ogni giorno per diventare una persona migliore. Anche Bastardo Dentro, pur non essendo stato scoperto, si è ripromesso di non tradire mai più e si impegna ogni giorno per restare fedele a ciò in cui crede.
> Non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono traditori seriali o persone inaffidabili. Se amano davvero il proprio partner e credono nel loro rapporto, è possibile per loro lasciarsi alle spalle quel tipo di esperienza per affrontarne una nuova con più consapevolezza.


Brava...anch'io la penso così...
Perchè quando si gioca a carte scoperte può succedere di tutto.
Barbara poteva anche dire...eh si, ok, mi hai beccato, ma ora ti lascio per quest'uomo, perchè è lui che amo e non te.
Oppure il marito poteva dire...ok sei una lurida troia, mi fai schifo e non voglio avere più niente a che fare con te.
Anche tu potevi dire a tuo marito...vafanculo porco...non ne voglio più sapere di te...
E' molto importante anche riuscire a voltare pagina....
Ecco perchè io ce l'ho a morte con quelli che a ogni piè sospinto reiterano nel ricordo...l'esperienza del tradimento...
Vorrei vedere io se ogni giorno facessi un piantin con mia moglie ricordandole come era ridotta durante la chemioterapia...
Ogni giorno le dicessi...ah quanto soffersi a vederti ridotta così sul divano come una larva....con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite che fissano il vuoto...totalmente glabra....ah cara ti ricordi perfino ciglia e sopraciglie hai perso...ma ri ricordi cara...hai rischiato perfino di perdere tutti i denti...ah quanto soffrimmo....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Barbara71 ha detto:


> Grazie Sole per la tua esperienza.
> Volevo ricordare che mio marito non mi ha detto TI PERDONO ma solo PROVIAMO A RICOSTRUIRE....  e vediamo se ne siamo capaci.
> Oscuro ti ricordo che lui a principio non mi ha parlato, poi voleva separarsi.... non mi sembra una persona debole o uno che si predispone al secondo tradimento.
> Questo percorso di ricostruzione è solo all'inizio e abbiamo molto, molto da recuperare.
> ...


Barbara ma perchè non ti iscrivi al forum?
Ma grazie che ci spieghi come sono certe cose nel loro divenire e presentarsi...
Sei bravissima comunque!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie....ma non sò se avremo ancora questa possibilità....!Sai per noi uomini è più facile...io non so quello che può provar una donna quando accade un evento del genere....poi lei ha superato i 40....ed è un pizzico truamatizzata....!!Guarda quello che dio vuole...se verrà bene se non verrà bene egualmente....io rispetto la sua volontà..lei vuole riprovarci...ma io insisto sul riprovarci senza aspettative..con naturalezza e serenità!!!!


Oscuro per la serie brave persone integerrime:
Anche noi perdemmo il nostro primo figlio.
Mi raccomando stai vicino a tua moglie, io non l'ho mai vista così senza gusci, se non nell'altro caso in cui le dissero del cancro.
Ora andai all'ospedale che le avevano fatto il raschiamento e trovo mia madre e mia suocera che litigano animosamente su quale delle due era in diritto a parlare con il ginecologo. Penso di non aver mai trattato peggio due donne come quel giorno...il ginegologo esce e con loro sommo stupore fatalità chiede del marito...ma guarda eh?

Mia madre disse a mia moglie...
Cosa vuoi la natura fa il suo corso eh? I figli non vengono perchè la natura si ribella, mio figlio, ha fatto troppo lo sporcaccione in giro nella sua vita, e ora dio lo punisce (sic).

Oscuro, riprovateci subito...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah ah ah!!! madó!! Io una volta, mentre eravamo sdraiati abbracciati poco dopo, gli faccio: 'a che stai pensando?'
> Ma che cacchio mi è venuto in mente di chiedergli, dico io, che poi sono quelle domande buttate lì così.. che uno ti risponde sempre niente..
> E lui cosa mi risponde? Serio, tranquillo. 'MA NO NIENTE... UN PENSIERO POLITICO.'.  :triste:
> 
> Non poteva stupirmi di più.. 'nsomma alle volte delle piccole bugie... ah ah


Ecco, secondo me finisce la, la poesia!! la quando hai finito di fare l'amore, la quando ritorni nella normalità e scordi che ad una domanda dove ti senti dire a che stai pensando, rispondi .... a quanto sei meravigliosa quando gemi, alla mia soddisfazione del darti tanto piacere.
He si dopo l'amore la monotonia ritorna.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me finisce la, la poesia!! la quando hai finito di fare l'amore, la quando ritorni nella normalità e scordi che ad una domanda dove ti senti dire a che stai pensando, rispondi .... a quanto sei meravigliosa quando gemi, alla mia soddisfazione del darti tanto piacere.
> *He si dopo l'amore la monotonia ritorna.*


No. Ci si fuma la sigarettina post orgasmo......magari un bichierozzo di vino e poi si ricomincia no


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Ci si fuma la sigarettina post orgasmo......magari un bichierozzo di vino e poi si ricomincia no


E bhe credo sia normale no ? 
E se sai ridere mentre fai l'amore è ancora più fantastico


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E bhe credo sia normale no ?
> E se sai ridere mentre fai l'amore è ancora più fantastico


Ah versarle il vino sul corpo...e poi leccarlo mentre scende giù per la patatina irrorata...no eh?
Mai vista la scena di Siffredi in mai dira mai a Rocco parte uno...in cui stappa una bottiglia di spumante la agita e poi la infila su nella patonzina delle sua amica...una scena epica...degna del delirio onirico...dei migliori...


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Grazie*

Grazie per gli auguri e per il racconto delle vostre esperienze....!!Per assurdo quell'evento ci ha legato ancor di più...prima eravamo un pò in trincea.....come succede a tante coppie....e sopratutto alle donne che si scelgono uomini come me....troppo distanti dalla normalità.....e un pò scassacazzi!!ANzi forse un pò troppo!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri e per il racconto delle vostre esperienze....!!Per assurdo quell'evento ci ha legato ancor di più...prima eravamo un pò in trincea.....come succede a tante coppie....e sopratutto alle donne che si scelgono uomini come me....troppo distanti dalla normalità.....e un pò scassacazzi!!ANzi forse un pò troppo!!!:mrgreen:


ricordati che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere  
un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2011)

*Simy*

Cara simy.....noi pensiamo di poter fare e gestire tutto...ma l'imponderabile è sempre lì ad aspettarti nel bene e nel male....ho imparato a navigare a vista....e a godermi le piccole cose...la normalità delle piccole cose...che son le più belle e non sono un diritto acquisito!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara simy.....noi pensiamo di poter fare e gestire tutto...ma l'imponderabile è sempre lì ad aspettarti nel bene e nel male....ho imparato a navigare a vista....e a godermi le piccole cose...la normalità delle piccole cose...che son le più belle e non sono un diritto acquisito!!!


Hai proprio ragione!


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri e per il racconto delle vostre esperienze....!!Per assurdo quell'evento ci ha legato ancor di più...prima eravamo un pò in trincea.....come succede a tante coppie....e sopratutto alle donne che si scelgono uomini come me....troppo distanti dalla normalità.....e un pò scassacazzi!!ANzi forse un pò troppo!!!:mrgreen:


evidentemente siete una coppia che ha spessore e sostanza ; quelli che rafforzano l'unione dopo le dure prove inevitabili della vita


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie....ma non sò se avremo ancora questa possibilità....!Sai per noi uomini è più facile...io non so quello che può provar una donna quando accade un evento del genere....poi lei ha superato i 40....ed è un pizzico truamatizzata....!!Guarda quello che dio vuole...se verrà bene se non verrà bene egualmente....io rispetto la sua volontà..lei vuole riprovarci...ma io insisto sul riprovarci senza aspettative..con naturalezza e serenità!!!!


Più di un pizzico...

Posso permettermi? Non è sempre così, ma succede spessissimo... una donna che perde un bambino, perde nel suo animo un figlio, non un feto.
Frasi tese a sdrammatizzare come "dai ne faremo un altro" scatenano una ondata di rabbia e odio da voler decapitare l'altro.
E per quanto sembri paradossale, essere "troppo" naturali e sereni potrebbe essere percepito, nel lutto, come una mancanza di interesse.

Prendili come spunti di riflessione, poi ovvio tu sei tu e nessun altro oltre te conosce la tua lei.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più di un pizzico...
> 
> Posso permettermi? Non è sempre così, ma succede spessissimo... una donna che perde un bambino, perde nel suo animo un figlio, non un feto.
> Frasi tese a sdrammatizzare come "dai ne faremo un altro" scatenano una ondata di rabbia e odio da voler decapitare l'altro.
> ...


Già---ti ricordi di quello che per definire creatura umana...disse il tuo oggettino di carne?
Ma quella volta non le dissi niente di tutto ciò...
Ritornai in silenzio ad un devoto e sano trombaggio...
E la natura fa il suo corso no?
La piantina vive...


----------

